# :: قاعات المعرفة الإنسانية :: > قاعة التاريخ >  تزوير التاريخ ...... اساطير و حقائق

## ابن طيبة

*"... فالعلوم كثيرة والحكماء في أمم النوع
الإنساني متعددون وما لم يصل إلينا من
العلوم أكثر مما وصل.. فأين علوم
الفرس.. وأين علوم الكلدانيين..
والسريانيين.. وأهل بابل وما ظهر عليهم
من آثارها ونتائجها.. وأين علوم القبط
ومن قبلهم وإنما وصل إلينا علوم أمة
واحدة وهم يونان خاصة .. ولم نقف على
. شيء من علوم غيرهم.." 
 ابن خلدون 732 -  808 هجرية

نحن نعلم أن التوراة التي بين أيدي الناس اليوم محرفة. فما الجديد في الأمر حتى نعيد إثارته في هذا الموضوع؟
الجديد هو أننا تعاملنا مع ما جاء في كتاب الله تعالى وتحذيرات رسوله (ص) بشأن أخبار تحريف المقدسات وتزويرها كما لو كانت معلومات عامة نتداولها في المجالس الفكرية ونحشو بها متون الكتب. فلم نعِ أبعاد آثارها الحقيقية على وجودنا وكياننا وحاضرنا ومستقبلنا. لذا فإن علمنا بهذه الحقيقة لم ينفعنا، فغدت وبالاً وحجة علينا. فلم نحرك لا في الماضي ولا في الحاضر ما يليق ويتناسب مع التحذيرات القرآنية والنبوية المتعددة بشأن خطورة التحريف والاختراق التراثي الذي نبأت السماء بحدوثه وتفشت قراطيسه بين الناس تارة تحت قناع "هو من عند اللَّه" وتارة أخرى بعنوان "هذَا من عند اللَّه" كما أخبر جلَّ وعلا (فَويلٌ لِلَّذين يكتُبون اْلكتَاب بِأَيديهِم ثُم يقُولُون هذَا من عند اللَّه لِيشتَروا بِه ثَمناً قَليلاً فَويلٌ لَهم مما كَتَبت أَيديهِم و ويلٌ لَهم مما يكسبون) (البقرة: 79 ).ومحصلة هذا التقصير من جانبنا هو أن بعض أخطر ما
دس في التوراة- التي نعلم سلفا أنها محرفة- قد اخترقنا ثقافياً نحن أبناء اليوم مروراً بالكثير من أجدادنا وكّتابنا ومؤّرخينا السابقين والمعاصرين على السواء. الجديد في الأمر هو أن الكثير من مفكرينا ونخبنا ورجال ديننا القدماء والمعاصرين تم احتواؤهم ثقافياً وأصبحوا يسوقون لبضاعة مزوري التوراة ويستشهدون بها عن حسن نية وبدون وعي. الجديد هو أننا حتى هذه اللحظة نسطر المناهج التعليمية في الدول العربية والإسلامية لِنُدرس أولادنا في الجامعات والمدارس أخطر ما زور ودس في التوراة المحرفة دون وعي منا. الجديد هو أن هناك من كتب لنا تاريخنا وأحداث منطقتنا وسمانا بما يريد ونسبنا إلى من يشتهي وقال لنا خذوا ما آتيناكم من تراث بقوة فهو ".. من عند اللَّه "؟! فصدقه منا من صدقه بحسن نية رغم تحذير السماء الصريح والمباشر بوجوب التحقيق والحذر فصار من صدق منا هذه الأخبار المحرفة جسراً لتأسيس ثقافتنا المعاصرة. فاستُعبدت بذلك عقولنا بعد أن دخل التحريف عقر دارنا واستقر في ثقافة بعض أجدادنا وآبائنا فم ّ كنه ذلك من انتزاعنا عرقياً ومعرفياً وثقافياً من أنبيائنا وفرق بيننا وبينهم فأدخلنا متاهة التيه معه، ولا نزال نرتع فيها حتى اللحظة ليشتري هو ثمناً قليلاً بالمقارنة مع حجم الحرمان والضرر الذي أوقعه بالجنس الإنساني قاطبة. الجديد في الأمر أن مادة التحريف التي استشرت فينا حتى النخاع قد استبدلت مقدساتنا الربانية وأدخلت في وعينا ما لم يكن مقدسا قط، فظللنا وبعض من أبائنا عليها عاكفين لتتغلل الصنمية مجدداً إلى عقولنا من نافذة التراث بعد أن اجتهد بعض من أجدادنا في حصرها واقتلاعها من
عقولنا وقلوبنا. 
فهل ما سطرنا أعلاه مجرد تهويل وتضخيم لوهم لا واقع له على ساحة الأمة؟ هذا ما نسعى للإجابة عليه في هذا الموضوع الذي خُصص للتحقيق في قضية واحدة من مجموعة قضايا طالتها أيدي المزورين من اليهود الاقدمين و المتأخرين فأحدثوا بذلك أعظم إرباك وأفظع تشويش بعد أن عبثوا وعتموا على الحقائق التي جاءت بها حقائب الوحي عبر العصور.

و ادعوك اخي الفاضل و اختي الفاضلة الا تتسرعوا في الحكم علي الموضوع بل اطالبكم بان تتسع صدوركم حتي تنجلي لكم الحقيقة رويدا رويد و عندها سوف تعلمون كيف تم بسلطان "هذَا من عند اللَّه" مسح مملكة القبط العظمى
بعلومها وأمجادها من وعينا الثقافي، ولنكتشف كيف تم تحويلها إلى مصر النكرة. ولنكتشف معاً كيف شُطب شعب الأقباط العريق بعلومه ونبيه إدريس (ع) وملوكه الموحدين ليحولهم التزوير "المقدس" إلى مصريين وثنيين يحكمهم فراعنة ملعونون. لنكتشف معاً كيف فرق أئمة اليهود بين إبراهيم (ع) وبنيه، فجعلوا الأبناء عرباً والآباء غير عرب وحشروا هذا التناقض الصارخ في ثقافة أبناء المسلمين. لنكتشف معاً كيف تم بنجاح تمرير خط رحلة أبينا إبراهيم عبر القارات مشياً على الأقدام أو على ظهر حمار وبغنمات قصيرة النجعة بعد أن اشتعلالرأس منه شيباً وهو يناهز التسعين من العمر، ليرسموا بخطى أرجل غنماته حدود أرض عبر القارات لمن هادوا من الناس، ثم جعلونا نصفق ونطبل ونروج لأضحوكاتهم على العقل
السوي بعد أن لفعوا دسهم بعباءة "هذَا من عنداللَّه". لنكتشف معاً كيف شطبوا مكة المشرفة وسلسلة جبال السراة بعسير الممتدة من شمال مكة إلى أقصى اليمن وما دار فيها وما كان منها وما تحويه من بيت رب العالمين الذي لا وجود لمثيله على وجه الأرض، شطبوا كلَّ ذلك من وجدان أكثر بني آدم ووجهوا أكثر الناس إلى الشام حيث لم يكن هناك قط شيء مذكورا.لنكتشف معاً، كيف تم بعثرة أسماء الأنبياء والمرسلين في القارات فّقطعوا أوصال ذكراهم وعلومهم الربانية وحجبوها عن الناس ونصبوا أنفسهم بعد إخفاء الحق معلمين ربانيين وأوقفوا الأمم السالفة والمعاصرة على ما يصب في مصالحهم القومية. لنكتشف معاً عزيزي القارئ جزئية يسيرة من الجريمة الكبرى بحق الإنسانية والوهم الماثل في ما يخص جغرافيا الأنبياء
والمرسلين وكيف ساهمنا نحن المسلمون تحت تأثير حقنة من عقار "هذا من عند اللَّه" اليهودية في انتشار هذا الوهم الأممي حتى كاد الله أن يستبدل بنا غيرنا بعد أن أطلنا الغيبة في صحراء التيه اليهودية.
و انا هنا لا احاول كما سوف يزعم البعض لاحقا ان انتشل حضارتنا المصرية القديمة و انسبها الي غيرنا او اريد ان انزع من ارضنا الطيبة السمراء القدسية لان السائد انها كانت محطا ليوسف و اخوته و من قبله ابراهيم الخليل عليه السلام و من بعده موسي الكليم و هارون و انزع من سيناء احداث الخروج كما ذكر في التوراة
انما اريد اخواني ان اكشف الحًجبة لعلنا بتوفيق من الله نصحح تاريخنا المليء بالغموض و الفجوات و الافتراءات 
انتظرونا في المداخلة التالية مع 

نموذج لتزوير مقّدس قيد التنفيذ*
_______________________________________________*الفقرة السابقة بتصرف عن كتاب 
اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نموذج لتزوير مقّدس قيد التنفيذ

"وسوف يأتي الزمان الذي يدرك فيه أبناؤنا من (الهنود الحمر) أنهم
ينحدرون من بيت إسرائيل. وإنهم أبناء الله. وعندها سوف يتّعرفون على
تراث أجدادهم وينتهلون منه.." 
 (كتاب مورمون المقّدس) 15:14


دعوني اضع بين يديكم تزويراً "مقدساً" معاصراً  يمكن تتبع أخباره وتاريخه على صفحات الشبكة العنكبوتية العالمية والكتب المعاصرة والمقالات المنتشرة في العالم. وما نضعه هنا بين يدي القارئ الكريم هو مجرد نموذج ملموس لتزوير نعتبره قيد التنفيذ، نكشف لك تفاصيله كمثال حي لما حدث لسكان الجزيرة العربية من تزوير في الماضي السحيق والذي يبدأ أول ما يبدأ كحكاية أو طرفة ساخرة لينتهي بعد قرون إلى كارثة معاشة. 



في سنة 1830 م نشر جوزف سميث (Joseph Smith)  كتابه المقدس الذي يعرف إلى اليوم بكتاب مورمون The BOOK OF MORMON وهذا الكتاب "الرباني" - المزعوم - هو نتاج ترجمة جوزف لنقوش وكتابات أثرية محفورة في ألواح ذهبية تعود إلى القرن الرابع قبل الميلاد وذلك حسب رواية جوزف نفسه. وما كان لجوزف أن يستدل على مكان تلك الألواح "المّقدسة"- علي حد زعمه - ، حيث بقيت مطمورة تحت الأرض قروناً عديدة قرب بلدته بضواحي مدينة نيويورك الأمريكية، لولا هداية ملك سماوي يدعى مورمون، ظهر له بتاريخ 21 سبتمبر 1823 تحديداً وألهمه شفرة ترجمة النقوش المصرية العتيقة المنقوشة على الألواح. هكذا بدأت الحكاية كما رواها جوزف سميث حين أصدر أول طبعة من كتابه "المقدس" للشعب الأمريكي. ومن ضمن ما يحكيه الكتاب المصاغ بأسلوب توراتي راقي قصة أحداث الجزيرة العربية في الحقبة بين سنة 400 و 600 قبل الميلاد، وذلك حين هاجرت مجموعة من يهود القدس وأخرى من أرض بابل إلى "الأرض الجديدة" المعروفة اليوم بأمريكا الشمالية.
ويروي كتاب مورمون الذي جاء بهذا الخبر المثير أن المجموعة البابلية اندثرت مع الزمن وبقيت المجموعة الإسرائيلية تتكاثر ليعرف نسلها اليوم "بالهنود الحمر" . كما أطلق على بعض الأراضي في أمريكا أسماء توراتية قديمة، منها أرض صهيون. ولم يستطع أحد أن يرى الألواح الذهبية التي ترجم جوزف نقوشها وذلك لأن الملك الرباني قد استعادها . إلا أن ذلك لم يحل دون تأسيس جوزف كنيسة اليسوع  قديسي اليوم الآخر والتي قامت دعائمها على الوحي الجديد المصاغ بكتاب Christ Latter-day Saints مورمون المقدس، ويرمز لهذه الكنيسة اختصاراً ب.LDS 
ولم تنته الحكاية هنا. ففي سنة 1842 خرج جوزف على الأمريكيين بكتاب آخر لا يقلّ إثارة  وغرابة عن سابقه وهو كتاب إبراهيم The Book of Abraham  والمثير في هذا الكتاب أن جوزف وقعت عيناه- كما يروي- على برديات مصرية قديمة كانت برفقة موميات معروضة للجمهور في مدينة كيرتلاند بولاية أوهايو الأمريكية. وفي الحال التفت جوزف إلى أهمية البرديات التي تحوي كتابات هيروغليفية بخط متميز لكونها - كما وقع في قلب جوزف- مخطوطة بيد نبي الله إبراهيم عليه السلام شخصياً وذلك أثناء إقامته بمصر ضمن رحلاته المتعددة الشهيرة بين قارتي آسيا وأفريقيا. فاشترى جوزف البرديات وقام بترجمة كتابات النبي الكريم بعون ومدد مباشر من السماء وضمنها كتابه المقدس الثاني. وضمن هذا الكتاب، سطَّر جوزف ملحمة أحداث نبي الله إبراهيم كما كتبها النبي الجليل على البرديات ليؤكد كماً من الأحداث التي وردت في التوراة المحرفة ويضيف عليها ما غاب عن التوراة والعالم أجمع. و ضمن جوزف كتابه الأخير ثلاث رسومات منسوخة من البرديات الأصل.
ومن ضمن هذه الرسومات صورة (انظر لوحة 1) تُظهر، كما جاء في الترجمة، نبي الله إبراهيم مطروحاً على مذبح المصريين بحضور فرعون شخصياً حيث هم الأخير بالتضحية بإبراهيم (ع) للآلهة الوثنية .



 ولم يكن بمقدور أحد أن يجادل جوزف حول صحة مضمون الترجمة التي خرج بها إلى العالم، إذ لم تكن علوم الألسن القديمة متطورة كما هي اليوم. ولم يكن الوصول إلى القلة التي كانت تفقه تلك اللغة متيسراً حينئذ. فأتاح ذلك لجوزف أن يكتب بيده ما يشاء دون معارضٍ أو منكر. ثم احترقت البرديات الأصل كما أُشيع سنة 1871 في حريق شيكاغو الشهير، ليبقى كتاب إبراهيم شأنه شأن كتاب مورمون، قائمين بين الناس من غير دليل على صحة محتوياتهما. وبقي الحال كما هو عدد سنين يتكاثر فيها أتباع الكنيسة الجديدة وتتشكل بما جاء في الكتابين ثقافتهم ومعتقداتهم الأساسية كونهم يعتقدون أن ما يتناقلونه بينهم "هو من عند اللَّه" وكفى بذلك دليلاً. ثم جاءت سنة 1966 لتحمل مفاجأتين للكنيسة الجديدة. الأولى تمثلت في اكتشاف برديات مركونة في مخازن متحف نيويورك متروبلوتين للفنون وكان من بينها برديات تحمل إحدى الصور التي أقحمها جوزف في كتابه الثاني (انظر لوحة 2)



 أما المفاجأة الثانية فتمثلت في تطور علم الألسن المصرية إلى درجة أمكن معها فك الخط الهيروغليفي بدقة متناهية. وكما كان متوقعاً، ما أن تأكد العثور على البرديات الأصل عينها التي يفترض أن جوزف قد ترجمها إلى اللغة الانكليزية حتى أبدى علماء الألسن المصرية اهتمامهم بدراسة تلك البرديات لينكشف على
الفور أنما خطه جوزف في كتاب إبراهيم كان محض افتراء وتزوير ومخالفاً تماماً لما هو مكتوب في البرديات الأصل. فقد كانت البرديات تسرد مراسيم وطقوس موتى قدماء المصريين مع ذكر أسماء شخصيات معروفة في تاريخ مصر مثل أوزيريس وحورس وغيرهم، في حين ألبس "كتاب إبراهيم" البرديات ثوباً مغايراً تماماً عما جاء فيها  ، ودس فيها أسماء أخرى غريبة عنها، مثل إبراهيم وفرعون والملائكة وآلهة وثنية!! فأثار هذا الاكتشاف  عاصفة من النقد والتسقيط والدراسات التحليلية  المختلفة، وكتبت مئات المقالات والكتب في نقد هذا التزوير الخطير، وعبر العلماء عن استيائهم وامتعاضهم من هذه الجرأة على تزوير وثائق حضارة أمة عظيمة كحضارة مصر العريقة، رغم ما تضمنه هذا التزوير من أسماء مقدسة كاسم الخليل إبراهيم (ع). وأسقط هذا الكشف ما بقي من مصداقية معوقة لكتاب مورمون أيضا ولم يزل النقد لاذعاً حتى اللحظة التي تقرأ فيها هذااموضوع

لنا عودة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مع ذلك ورغم
اكتشاف ال تزوير بطرق علمية لا تقبل الشك، و إثبات أن الهنود الحمر لا ينتمون جينياً إلى ما يسمى بالعرق السامي إ ّ لا أن مائة وعشرين سنة التي مضت منذ إصدار كتابي مورمون وإبراهيم إلى حين اكتشاف البرديات الأصل كانت مدة كافية لانتشار أتباع الكنيسة عالمياً حتى بلغ عددهم في العقد الأخير أكثر من 12 مليون نسمة، يقيم أكثر من خمسة ملايين منهم في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وحدها، ويشكلون سابع، وفي تقارير أخرى خامس، أكبر تجمع سياسي ديني ضاغط في هذا البلد العملاق . كما تشير الإحصاءات والتقديرات إلى نمو أتباع الكنيسة بمعدل 900 فرد ت قريباً في اليوم 19 وتشير التوقعات إلى نمو تراكمي لعددهم حتى يناهز 270 إلى 280 مليون نسمة بحلول سنة 2080 م 20 . كلّ هؤلاء يعتقدون، في جملة ما يعتقدونه، أن سكان أمريكا الأصليين - الهنود الحمر - ينحدرون من سلالة بني إسرائيل . مما يعنى في المضمون العام أن بني إسرائيل هم من أوائل من سكن أمريكا الشمالية في العصور الغابرة التي ترجع إلى أكثر من 2600 سنة خلت !! ودليل هؤلاء المعتقدين محصور في فلك "هو من عند اللَّه". ومن تداعيات هذا الدس المدروس وضع اليد على أرض قارة أمريكا
الشمالية لصالح شعب الله المختار عقائدياً في المرحلة الأولى، تمهيداً لأجيال المستقبل كي تسيطر وتفرض سيادتها السياسية الشاملة على القارة الغنية تحت سلطان وغلبة "هذا من عند اللَّه". لذا يمكن القول إن هذا التزوير قيد التنفيذ حتى يأتي بكامل ثماره في غضون بضع عقود أو قرون قادمة.
ونحن إنما نقول به ذا الاستنتاج من منطلق تجربة سابقة لم يزل المسلمون اليوم يتجرعون غصصها، وهي تحمل من الشبه الشيء الكثير مع تجربة التزوير السائرة التي أطلقها جوزف سميث . والفرق أننا لم نشهد حقبة منشئي تزوير مقدسات الوطن العربي في العهود المنصرمة والذي لعله كان أشبه بالطرفة أو ل ما طُرح على الناس حينذاك، كما كان الحال مع تزوير جوزف سميث، ولكننا شهدنا مرحلة اقتطاف بعض ثماره بعد اكتمال نضجه، ومنها أرض فلسطين . فمنهجية عمل جوزف سميث تقودنا تلقائياً إلى أطروحة الأرض
الموعودة التي برهنت عن نجاح منقطع النظير في انتزاع فلسطين من أصحابه ا أمام مرأى العالم بل بمباركته، فهل يا ترى زرع جوزف سميث أيضاً أطروحة الأرض الموعودة في أمريكا من خلال كتابه المقدس الجديد؟ الجواب نجده في هذا المقتبس من كتاب مورمون المقدس: "وأثناء تجوالنا في بقاع أرض الوعود (أمريكا) وجدنا بغاباتها الحيوانات المفترسة بكل أنواعها، وكذلك وجدنا الأبقار والثيران والبغال والخيول والماعز ..." 
وعلى صعيد آخر، صار كتاب إبراهيم المزور، كما كان متوقعاً، مصدر معلومات ينهل الناس من معارفه الجوزفية بعد أن اعتمدت بعض المصادر العلمية  المعلومات التي جاءت فيه، فأصبح بذلك مصدراً آخر لتعريف هوية فرعون وأحداث إبراهيم (ع) وبني إسرائيل وغيرها الكثير مما جاء في التوراة المحرفة . وهكذا تبدأ حكاية تزوير المقدسات عادةً، والله جل وعلا وحده العالم كيف تكون النهاية.*
*عن كتاب اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء*

----------


## fishawy

متابع معك , ومقدر للجهد المبذول. ثم منتظراً لباقي السلسلة.

----------


## ابن طيبة

> متابع معك , ومقدر للجهد المبذول. ثم منتظراً لباقي السلسلة.


*شرفني مرورك الكريم استاذي الفاضل فيشاوي
بل صراحة كنت انتظره
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما اود تأكيده هنا هو أن الحقبة التي زور فيها أئمة اليهود التوراة تقع ضمن مدة زمنية طولها 1900 سنة. وهي عدد السنين التقريبية بين زمن نزول التوراة وزمن نزول القرآن الكريم. وهذه الفترة، كما أظهرت لنا تجربة تزوير جوزف سميث، هي مدة زمنية أكثر من كافية لتوغل واستقرار التعاليم المزورة في الوعي الثقافي لعموم أجيال اليهود أنفسهم ناهيك عن وعي الكثير من قبائل العرب المحيطين بهم والذين كانوا يعتبرون البيت اليهودي مصدراً معرفياً ربانياً يتلقفون منه ما ينضح من علوم كتابية. لذا يمكن القول إن أجيال العرب بشقيهم الكتابي والأمي قد تأثرت بشكل مباشر وغير مباشر بهدي التوراة حين نزولها كما تأثرت
بضلالها منذ يوم تحريفها.
كما لا يفوتنا التأكيد على أنّه ليس كل اليهود من الغابرين والمعاصرين يهون عليهم اكتشاف حقيقة أن كتابهم المقدس- التوراة- منقوص ويحوي بين دفتيه إضافات وتعديلات وتحويرات وتحريفات، فمنهم من يروم الحق ويعمل به (ومن قَومِ موسى أُمةٌ يهدون بِالْحقِّ وبِه يعدلُون)(الأعراف: 159 ) بل ومنهم الصالحون كما أخبر القرآن الكريم (و قَطَّعنَاهم في اْلأَرضِ أُمماً منهم الصالِحون و منهم دون ذَلِك و بلَونَاهم بِاْلحسنَات والسيئات لَعلَّهم يرجِعون)(الأعراف: 168 ). وما من شك أّنه سيأتي زمان تنكشف فيه الحقيقة المغيبة، ويدرك الصالحون منهم عظم المصيبة التي أحدثها بعض من فسد من كهنتهم الغابرين، وسيكون لهم دور فعال في إعادة الحق إلى نصابه. ويبدو أننا على مشارف هذا الزمن الموعود حيث بدأت
الأصوات تتعالى من هنا وهناك لتطرح حقيقة أن ما جاء في التوراة من أقاويل مؤسسة لثقافة العالم اليوم بما فيهم المسلمين ليست بالضرورة من عند الله كما هو مشاع بين الناس. وهذا ما حدا بأحد أساتذة جامعة تل أبيب لعلوم الآثار، البروفيسور نيل سبلرمن وزميله البروفسور إسرائيل فينكلستين إلى إطلاق صرختهما الشهيرة في كتابهما الصادم "التوراة بدون أقنعة " وذلك بعد أن تبين لهما وجود تضارب عميق بين ما تسطره التوراة في ما يخص تفاصيل المواقع الجغرافية لأنبياء وممالك بني إسرائيل وبين ما تشهد به الأرض بعد أن استنطقتها علوم الآثار. ولم تكن تلك الصرخة الأولى، بل سبقتها صرخة البروفيسور اليهودي نداف نئمان، كما نشرتها جريدة هآرتس في مقالة بعنوان "أخرجوا التوراة من خزانة الكتب اليهودية"، حسبما نقل البروفسور زئيف هرتسوغ الذي كتب هو نفسه مقالة صادمة للثقافة اليهودية السائدة في نفس الجريدة سنة 1999 تحت عنوان "علم الآثار يكشف زيف الحق التاريخي الإسرائيلي" ثم تلتها كتب وكتابات ومقالات عديدة لعلماء مختلفين كلهم يثير ما سكت آباؤهم وغضوا الطرف عنه من تناقضات وتنازع بين العقل والمنطق وبين ما سطر في التوراة التي بين أيديهم، حتى تداعت المقولة المشاعة بين أهل الكتاب منذ القدم والتي مفادها أن التوراة التي بين أيديهم كُتبت في عهد موسى (ع). وما كان سكوتهم كل هذه المدة إلا إشفاقا من سطوة رجالات الجهاز الاستبدادي العقائدي القائم على مقولة "هذا من عند الله" اليهودية، فتجاوزوا هذا الحاجز العنكبوتي وأخذوا يسطرون النظريات الموضوعية بحثاً عن كُّتاب أسفار التوراة الحقيقيين وأزمان وأماكن كتابتهم ناهيك عن دراسة الدوافع التي حدت بهم إلى وضع كتاب ينسبون كتابته إلى موسى (ع) وهم يعلمون خلاف ذلك.
ولنا أن نتساءل: لماذا تأخر اكتشاف وإعلان تبعات التزوير القديم حتى الآن رغم تقدم علوم الآثار خلال القرنين الماضيين؟
لنرجيء الرد علي هذا السؤال الي المداخلة التالية



__________________________________________
المراجع
- كتاب اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء
- The Bible Unearthed : Archaeology's New Vision of Ancient Israel and the Origin of Its Sacred
Texts- by Neil Asher Silberman، Israel Finkelstein
- زئيف هرتسوغ، علم الآثار يكشف زيف الحق التاريخي "الإسرائيلي"، هآرتس 1999/11/ 28 
http://216.239.59.104/search?q=cache...icles/zaif.htm
- تجد هنا قائمة بعينة من هذه الكتب:
· Who Wrote the Bible? by Richard E. Friedman
· Who Were the Early Israelites and Where Did They Come From? by William G. Dever
· Who Wrote the New Testament? : The Making of the Christian Myth by Burton L. Mack
· What Did the Biblical Writers Know and When Did They Know It?: What Archaeology
Can Tell Us About the Reality of Ancient Israel byWilliam G. Dever
· The Early History of God: Yahweh and the Other Deities in Ancient Israel (Biblical
Resource Series) byMark S. Smith
· 101 Myths of the Bible: How Ancient Scribes Invented Biblical History by Gary Greenberg*

----------


## العسل المر

بسم الله ما شاء الله اخي الفاضل ابن طيبة  / والله مستمتع جدا جدا بالموضوع - رائع والله   .. جزاك الله كل خير ، 


متابع متابع  .. .. وأكيد هييجي دور الكلام   .. ان شاء الله 


اخوك / عبدالرحيم

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بسم الله ما شاء الله اخي الفاضل ابن طيبة  / والله مستمتع جدا جدا بالموضوع - رائع والله   .. جزاك الله كل خير ، 
> 
> 
> متابع متابع  .. .. وأكيد هييجي دور الكلام   .. ان شاء الله 
> 
> 
> اخوك / عبدالرحيم


*اهلا بك اخي الفاضل عبدالرحيم
سعيد جدا بمرورك علي الموضوع
و احمد الله انه نال استحسانك
جاري الاعداد للمداخلات التالية و بالطبع منتظر مداخلاتك القيمة
في حفظ الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*و نكمل بعد ان توقفنا بطرح سؤال حيوي في اخر مداخلتنا السابقة الا و هو 
ولنا أن نتساءل: لماذا تأخر اكتشاف وإعلان تبعات التزوير القديم حتى الآن رغم تقدم علوم الآثار خلال القرنين الماضيين؟
والجواب يعود إلى عاملين رئيسين: الأول هو هيمنة وتوغل المعلومات المزورة في بنية الثقافة العقائدية لمعظم علماء الآثار، مما سبب تنازعاً وتناقضاً ذاتياً بين مفارقات ما تجهر به الأرض من حقائق وبين ما هو متراكم في ثقافتهم الموروثة من الكنيسة والمسجد والآباء والمجتمع. فهذه المعلومات الأخيرة التوراتية المصدر تسلب عالم الآثار حرية الاستنتاج العلمي الذي يتناقض في معظم الحالات مع ما تعّلمه في الكنيسة أو حتى المسجد كما سيتضح لنا من خلال هذا الموضوع. وقد فطن بيير روسي لتأثير الثقافة المسبقة على المخرجات العلمية فأعلنها صراحة حين قال لنظرائه من العلماء"....  ان اليوم الذي يتوقف فيه العهد القديم (التوراة) عن تغذية علمنا التاريخي، يغدو فيه شرحنا لأمور الشرق محرراً من إمبراطورية الأفكار المسبقة." 
أما العامل الثاني فهو متعلق بثقل الإرث الاجتماعي الذي يرزح علماء الأديان و الآثار تحت وطأته على السواء. فطالما اضطر العلماء أثناء عملهم العلمي الموضوعي إلى إعطاء الكثير من الاعتبار للمعلومات المختزنة في ثقافة المجتمعات التراثية وخصوصاً المتعلقة بجغرافيا الأماكن والأشخاص المقدسة. فلا يستطيع الكثير من العلماء التصريح، على سبيل المثال، بأّنه ما من دليل على صحة معلومة ما يتناقلها الناس أباً عن جد، خصوصاً إذا كانت هذه المعلومة تتعلق بحيثية دينية، فذلك كفيل بإسقاط العالم مهنياً واجتماعياً بل لا قدر الله قد تحتوشه رجالات أجهزة الاستبداد العقائدي في مجتمعه فترميه بالكفر أو الشرك أو ما شابه، مما يجعل العالم يمعن في التفكير ليس مرتين بل عشرات المرات قبل أن يعلن عن الاستنتاجات العلمية التي توصل إليها. كما اضطر العالم إلى حل معادلات عصية على الحلّ وذلك بأن يفسر ويشرح التناقض القائم بين المكتشفات العلمية وبين ما يتناقله الناس في كنائسهم ومساجدهم ومحافلهم من موروث بغية المحافظة على الأمانة العلمية والانصياع في الوقت ذاته لمقتضيات التسليم الاجتماعي. ففي ظل هكذا
معادلات ينسحب العالم من دوره الحقيقي لا محالة، ليترك المجتمع وحيداً مع المصدر المعلوماتي القديم الأوحد، ألا وهو ما جاء في التراث الديني التقليدي الذي لا منافس له ولا مجادل لطرحه كونه تحصن بعد تعتقه بحصن "هذا من عند الله". ولكن يمكن القول إ  ن علماء الأديان والألسن والآثار قد بدؤوا جميعهم بعلاج العامل الأول وذلك من خلال التحدث بلغة العلم المجردة فيما بينهم بعد توفر وسائل الاتصالات في العالم، وذلك بغية التوصل إلى قواعد مشتركة نتيجة الاكتشافات التي تراكمت عبر أبحاث ميدانية مستفيضة خلال العقود الماضية. وسوف يرشح نتاج اكتشافاتهم واستنتاجاتهم لا محالة إلى الناس عاجلا أم آجلا. أما العامل الثاني فظل دون علاج حقيقي حيث بقيت الكثير من المجتمعات العالمية محرومة من سماع أي خطاب غير ذاك الذي اعتادت تلقفه من غياهب الماضي، ومن خلال قنوات محددة فرضت نفسها مصدراً وافترضت دوماً تسليم المتلقي للخبر المنقول. وما هذاالموضوع الذي نضعه بين يدي القارئ الكريم إ ّ لا الصوت الآخر، بل هو الرأي الآخر المنافس للطرح التقليدي لبعض حقائق التراث والتاريخ. هو صوت قد يصنفه البعض على أّنه ديني الطابع أيضاً، ولكن ما نود أن نتميز به هو أن هذا الصوت، ومن خلال هذا البحث، لا يستمد قوامه من مقولة "هذا من عند الله" بل يستمده من قوله تعالي (... قُلْ هاتُوا برهانَكُم إِن كُنُتم صادقين)(البقرة: 111 ) وأملنا أن الكثير من الأصوات الشرقية سوف تتبع النهج ذاته لتجد المجتمعات أمامها تنوعاً في الطرح فتختار ما تراه صوابا وتذر ما لا يستقيم مع الفطرةالسوية.


لنا عودة

________________________________
المراجع
بيير روسي، مدينة إيزيس - التاريخ الحقيقي للعرب، ص 53*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*كشف الحقائق

كما أسلفنا الذكر، فقد بدأت نخب العلماء الغربيين المعاصرين في النقد والتشكيك في الكثير مما جاء في تراثهم المؤسس على التوراة وذلك بعد أن طفح الكيل بسبب كثرة التناقضات بين أقاويل التراث التوراتي والشواهد العلمية الملموسة. وما ذكرنا السالف لكتاب "التوراة من دون أقنعة" وجملة أخرى من الكتب المعنية إلا أمثلة غير حصرية لظاهرة نقد التوراة المعاصرة والتي يصعب إيقافها الآن بعد أن أفلتت من عقالها. فمن ضمن ما توصل إليه علماء الآثار المعاصرون، الغربيون منهم والشرقيون، ما أوجزه كمال الصليبي في هذا المقتبس "... إن الدراسات والأبحاث الضخمة التي أنتجها علماء الآثار والباحثون التوراتيون خلال المائة سنة الأخيرة، تلفت النظر إلى أمر في غاية الغرابة. ففي حين أن تاريخية عدد من الروايات التوراتية بقيت عرضة للنقاش الحاد، فإن جغرافية هذه الروايات استمرت معتبرة من المسلمات. والحقيقة الساطعة هي أن الأراضي الشمالية للشرق الأدنى (الشام) قد مسحت وحفرت من قبل أجيال من علماء الآثار، من أقصاها إلى أقصاها، وإن بقايا العديد من الحضارات المنسية قد نبشت من تحت الأرض ودرست وأرخت، في حين أنّه لم يعثر في أي مكان على أثر واحد يمكنه أن يصنف جدياً على أنّه يتعلق مباشرة إلى أي حد بالتاريخ التوراتي. وأكثر من ذلك فإن التوراة العبرية تذكر الآلاف من أسماء الأمكنة، وليس بين هذه أكثر من قلة قليلة تماثلت لغويا مع أسماء أمكنة في فلسطين. وحتى في هذه الحالة فإن الإحداثيات المعطاة في النصوص التوراتية لا تنطبق على المواقع الفلسطينية.هذه واقعاً هي محصلة الحقيقة المغيبة عن وعي الكثير من الناس والتي أدركها الكثير من العلماء الغربيين على الخصوص. ولكن ما يهمنا هنا هو أن ما بدأ ينكشف للعلماء الغربيين والشرقيين على السواء من حقيقة وجود تناقض مبهم بين جغرافيا التوراة وبين ما نطقت به الأرض بعد تقدم علوم الآثار، هو بمثابة ناقوس تحذير تراثي بدأ يطرق مؤخراً بين العلماء الشرقيين والغربيين المعاصرين ولو بشكل تدريجي. وهذا الناقوس عينه قد سبق وأن دقَّه رسول الرحمة العالمية محمد بن عبد الله (ص)، وذلك مع بواكير نزول الوحي. وطرقه من قبله أيضا روح الله عيسى بن مريم (ع) وذلك إبان تّنزل الإنجيل، كما طرقه جملة من أنبياء بني إسرائيل قبل زمن عيسى (ع). فلنا أن نتساءل هنا، لماذا طرق القرآن الكريم ناقوس التحذير في أمة لم ينزل فيها كتاب من قبل ليعلمهم بحقيقة وقوع تحريف تراثي قديم في أمة اليهود الكتابية؟ لماذا يتوجب على أتباع خاتم المرسلين(ص) الالتفات والحذر من شأن يخص تراث من سبقهم من الكتابيين من أتباع موسى وعيسى عليهم السلام؟ فالقرآن الكريم بالنسبة للعرب الأميين هو بمثابة نقطة بداية جديدة على سياق "الإسلام يجب ما قبله"، فيطوي بتعاليمه كل ما تسلل من الماضي من دس وتزوير وتحريف منسوب إلى الله تعالى ويبدأ من جديد مع أمة جديدة لم يسبق نزول كتاب سماوي فيها. فهي حسب الظاهر للكثيرين، ليست معنية بما انقضى وكان في أمة غيرها وقبلها، فطبيعة الحال هو (تلك أُمةٌ قَد خَلَت لَها ما كَسبْت ولَكُم ما كَسبتُم ولا تُسأَلون عما كَانُوا يعملُون) (البقرة: 141 ). هذا هو ظاهر الحال على الأقل لمن شاء تبسيط الأمور. ولكن الواقع هو أن ثقافة الأميين لم تكن قط مبنية على تعاليم القرآن الكريم وحده، وليتها كانت كذلك. ولكن الحقيقة هي أنهم سبق وأن اطلعوا بل وتشبعوا بثقافة وأحاديث وأقاويل وعقائد الكتابيين. فهم أي الكتابيون، كانوا دوما حاضرين بين ظهرانيهم بل وفي أراضيهم وفي أسواقهم وأحلافهم وجيرتهم وذلك منذ زمن نزول التوراة وبعدها الإنجيل إلى أن بعث الله فيهم رسولا. لذا نجد القرآن يخاطب الكتابيين إلى جانب الأميين أيام الرسول (ص) وكأنهم جزء أساسي من البنية المجتمعية آنذاك (... وقُلْ لِلَّذين أُوتُوا اْلكتَاب واْلأُميين أَأَ سلَمتُم فَإِن أَسلَموا فَقَد ا هتَدوا و إِن تَولَّوا فَإِنَّما علَيك اْلبلاغُ و اللَّه  بصير بِاْلعباد)(آل عمران: 20 ). فيمكن القول أن ما علق بثقافة الكتابيين من تحريف وتزوير، والذي يرجع مصدره إلى ما قبل عهد خاتم المرسلين (ص) أو حتى قبل عهد عيسى (ع)، قد علق بالضرورة بثقافة الأميين العامة أيضا بسبب انتقاله إليهم بشكل عفوي من نظرائهم الكتابيين. وهنا جاء القرآن الكريم محذراً الأميين من أّنه ليس كلما علق بثقافتهم العامة سابقاً من علوم مصدرها تراث الكتابيين يمكن أن يعتبر تلقائياً من أخبار وشرائع السماء المعتمدة، كما أن هذه العلوم الكتابية المصدر ليست بالضرورة دقيقة أو حتى أصلا صحيحة. وعّلل ذلك بكشف حقيقة التحريفات التي وقعت في تاريخ الكتابيين أنفسهم بجرأة بلغت أن فريقاً (بمعنى مؤسسة بمفهومنا الحديث) كان يكتب الكتاب بيده ويقول للناس إّنه التوراة المنزلة على موسى (ع)، أو إّنه تراث الأنبياء وأحاديثهم وشرائعهم، فيخلطون بذلك الحق بالباطل في وعي الناس وثقافتهم عبر الزمان والمكان لأغراض ومصالح سياسية قومية. فكان لزاماً تحذير وتوبيخ القرآن المباشر لهم على تلك الأفعال المضللة لمن وثق بهم ممن جاء بعدهم من أجيال الأمم المختلفة (يا أَهلَ اْلكتَابِ لِم تَْلبِسون اْلحقَّ بِاْلباطلِ وتَكتُمون اْلحقَّ وأ نتُم تَعلَمون)(آل عمران: 71 ). كما يمكننا معرفة عظم الجرأة على كتمان الحقيقة المنزّلة ليحل محلها الضلال بالتدبر في طبيعة العقاب الموعود لمن انتهج منهج الإضلال الأممي (إِن الَّذين يكتُمون ما أَ ْنزلَ اللَّه من اْلكتَابِ ويشتَرون بِه ثَمناً قَليلاً أُولَئِك ما يأْكُلُون في بطُونهِم إِلَّا النَّار ولا يكَلِّمهم اللَّه يوم اْلقيامة ولا يزكِّيهِم ولَهم عذَاب أَلِيم)(البقرة: 174) 

لنا عودة

_______________________________

المراجع
كمال الصليبي، التوراة جاءت من جزيرة العرب، ص 50 و ما بعدها
كتاب اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما يحزن هو أّنه رغم كل التحذيرات السماوية المتتالية وتعليلات هذه التحذيرات، إلا أنه يمكن القول إن التراث العربي المكتوب بعد نزول القرآن قد تلوث بأوهام غاية في الخطورة مصدرها التحريفات الكتابية المتوالية ومنها ما يعرف اليوم بالإسرائيليات، والتي مازال الكثير منها يرتع في كتبنا التراثية حتى المعتبرة منها رغم جهود الكثير من علماء المسلمين عبر حقب مختلفة لفرزها وعزلها جانبا ً. و"الإسرائيليات " مصطلح انحصر في إدراكنا للتعبير عن تزويرات حديثة نسبياً، وضعت بعد البعثة المحمدية وتتألف من أحاديث وروايات وقصص غريبة مدسوسة تحت غطاء "هذا من عند الله " الإسلامية هذه المرة، وذلك بعد أن نُسبت زوراً لخاتم المرسلين (ص) أو إلى آله أو إلى أحد أصحابه . ومعظم الإسرائيليات الحديثة يمكن استشعارها بسهولة لما تثير في النفس من تقزز ونفور وتصادم مع العقل والفطر ة. ولكن ما يصعب التعرف عليه هو الإسرائيليات العتيقة التي وضعت قبل البعثة المحمدية بزمن بعيد، فترسخت وأسست حيزاً مهماً من ثقافة العرب بجناحيها الكتابي والأمي . فهذا النوع من الإسرائيليات هو الذي تمكن من العبور إلى وعي الأجيال المتلاحقة القديمة منها والمعاصرة على شكل حقائق مسلم بها بعد أن هيمن على وعي وثقافة الأجداد والآباء الأوائل وتحول عبر الأزمان إلى طوفان ثقافي كاسح يستمد طاقته الجارفة والمتجددة من نظام
منهج المسلمات الشائعة العالمية، فعبر بذلك إلى وعي الأجيال المتلاحقة دون حاجة للحجة والبرهان، فالشائع هو حجته وكفى بذلك دليلاً على صحته . هذا النوع من الإسرائيليات يصعب التعرف عليه لصعوبة كشفه إذ توارى عن عدسات الفحص والتدقيق بعد أن تغلغل في البنية التحتية لثقافة الناس كمسلمات يكاد يحرم النظر والتدقيق فيها بعد أن تعتقت في الذاكرة الإنسانية. هذا النوع من الإسرائيليات هو المعني بتحذيرات الأنبياء والمرسلين والكتب السماوية قاطبة، ولا يزال هو الخطر الأكبر والذي لن يزول شره عن رقاب بني آدم شرقيهم وغربيهم ما لم تُُرفع عنه حصانة التقديس المفتعلة ويخضع للتدقيق والتمحيص من جديد . فبذلك يستحق التقديس ما يصمد كالجبال ويجتث من ثقافة الأمم ما يتضعضع ويتهاوى كخيوط
العنكبوت. 
بعد هذه المقدمة دعوني اصطحبكم في رحلة تحقيقيه تراثية لنكتشف معاً بعض ما أحدثه التزوير القديم الموضوع قبل عهد رسول الله (ص) بل قبل حتى عهد عيسى (ع)، فنرى ما أحدثه من إرباك وتحريف في المفاهيم والحقائق والمسلمات التراثية المهيمنة اليوم على وعي وثقافات الأمم . وسوف نبدأ رحلتنا التحقيقية في التراث العربي، وبالتحديد فيما يخص تزوير جغرافيا الأنبياء، برأس خيط تاريخي نستله على هون من بين تراكم خفايا الماضي المسكوت عنها، لتنكشف لنا في مسيرتنا التحقيقية مع ما يلي من مداخلات جملة من الحقائق أشد خطورة من تلك التي قصدنا البحث عنها بادئ ذي بدء . ورأس الخيط الذي سنستله هنا يتمثل في سؤال واحد ننفذ من خلاله إلى صفحات الماضي السحيق . والسؤال بكل بساطة هو:

من هو فرعون موسى؟

______________________

المصدر 
كتاب اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*من هو فرعون موسى؟
إن من أعظم التحريفات خطورة والتي تمكن عصبة من أئمة اليهود من تمريرها بنجاح متميز، ليس على أمة اليهود نفسها وحسب بل على العالم بأسره بما فيه المسلمون، هو تزوير البطاقة الشخصية لهوية فرعون. هذه الشخصية التي عاصرت نبي الله موسى (ع) والذي خصها الله تعالى بالذكر دون الآلاف من جبابرة الأرض عبر الأزمان. وقبل أن نتناول أسباب لجوء أئمة اليهود إلى تزوير بطاقة فرعون الشخصية سوف نركزعلى إماطة اللثام عن التزوير المّتعمد عينه، والذي مازلنا نعيش في ظلام تبعاته ونتعثر بتداعياته حتى يومنا هذا وبكل فئاتنا من مثقفين ورجال دين وأكاديميين وآباء وأمهات وطلاب مدارس.
ومدخلنا لكشف اللثام عن تزوير بطاقة فرعون الشخصية هو سؤال نطرحه على القارئ الكريم. والسؤال هو: إلام سيتبادر ذهنك لو طُلب منك أن ترسم صورة تخيلية للمظهر العام لفرعون موسى حسب المعلومات المتراكمة التي تختزنها في وعيك عن هذه الشخصية؟ هل؟ أول ما سيتبادر إلى ذهنك تصور أقرب للصورة 1؟ أم أن تصورك سيكون أقرب للصورة 2

و ها هما الصورتين 1 و 2

الصورة 1



الصورة 2



ليس من المستغرب أن أول ما يتبادر إلى ذهن السواد الأعظم منا أو حتى الكثرة من الذين سيطرح عليهم نفس السؤال في مجتمعاتنا بل حتى في غيرها بغض النظر عن ديانتهم أو جنسيتهم أو عرقهم، هو اختيارهم للصورة التي تعكس المظهر العام لأحد ملوك وادي النيل، أي الصورة 1. وفي المقابل، فإن من يختار الصورة 2 التي تعكس شخصية عربية تقليدية وإن كانت لشخص من سنخ أبي جهل أو أبي لهب أو الوليد ابن المغيرة، سيكون هو الاستثناء للتصور الغالب في أذهان عموم الناس.
بل يمكن القول إن لعل هناك قلة نادرة في عالم اليوم ممن يجزمون بعد التمحيص والتدقيق في دهاليز التراث بأن فرعون موسى واقع ا هو أقرب للصورة التي استثناها عموم الخلق، وما هو حقيقة إلا شخصية حجازية أو نجدية خالصة، وأن الصورة التي تعكس هيئة ملك من ملوك وادي النيل بريئة براءة الذئب من دم يوسف من أن تمت لفرعون موسى بأي صلة، لا من قريب ولا من بعيد. ولعل أحد أسباب كتمانهم لمعرفتهم بهذه الحقيقة المغيبة عن وعي معظم الناس هو خشية استهزاء المستهزئين بهم أو تهميشهم أو لعله إشفاقهم من الوقوف أمام سادات وأكابر المجتمعات المعاصرة في المحافل كوقوف جاليليو في محنته أمام رجالات الكنيسة بعد أن أفضى باستنتاجه العلمي الذي مفاده بأن الأرض هي التي تدور حول الشمس وليس العكس
رغم أنف المسّلمة الخاطئة المتفشية في العالم آنذاك. وأما الذين تجرؤوا وأعلنوا هذه الحقيقة المغيبة، فلم ينل إعلانهم نصيبه لا من وسائل الإعلام ولا من الجهات الثقافية والأكاديمية المهتمة بشؤون التراث الم ّ غيب. فبقي بذلك طرحهم مطموراً تحت ثقل ثقافة الشائع العامة.

لنا عودة

__________________________

المراجع
كتاب اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء نقلا بالنص*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*لقد اخترت الصورة رقم اتنين و سوف اذكر اسباب اختياري هذا فيما سيلي من مداخلات
تري ماذا ستختارون انتم؟؟؟  و ما اسبابكم ؟؟؟؟؟
انتظر مداخلاتكم*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*عودا على السؤال المحوري المذكور أعلاه، وبعد أن سّلمنا بفرضية أن السواد الأعظم من الناس سوف تكون إجابتهم دون شك أو تردد هي أن فرعون موسى هو أحد ملوك وادي النيل وليس كتلك الشخصية الحجازية المستوحاة في الصورة رقم2فإن ذلك يجرنا تلقائياً إلى أن نطرح السؤال الثاني على القارئ الكريم، والسؤال بشكل تفصيلي هو: إذا كنت من الذين اختاروا الصورة رقم 1فما هي المصادر المعلوماتية والمعرفية التي استندت إليها في إجابتك؟ وما هي القواعد التي استوحيت منها هذه الإجابة؟ وما هي أدلتك التي ارتكزت عليها واستلهمت منها إجابتك؟ وكي نختصر الطريق سوف ندرج فيما سيلي معظم المصادر المعرفية و المعلوماتية  التي قد يعتمد عليها مجتمع عربي مسلم عند اختيار جميع افراده للصورة رقم 1 
-1 الشائع العام - حكايات الوالدين وثقافة مسلمة بين جمهور المسلمين.
-2 أقوال أئمة المساجد والعلماء المعاصرين.
-3 تفاسير القرآن الكريم.
-4 روايات منقولة عن مؤرخين إسلاميين.
-5 توافق أممي- مسيحي / يهودي.
-6 الترابط المنطقي بين الجغرافيا والأحداث التاريخية- مصر/ فراعنة/ نهر النيل..الخ
-7 مناهج المدارس والبرامج الإعلامية (مسلسلات تلفزيونية- أفلام سينمائية).

لنا عودة

--------------------------------------
المراجع
كتاب اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء
*

----------


## fishawy

البحث شيق
وعلى الرغم من معقولية الإفتراض (نظرياً)  الذي ساقه المؤلف إلا أنني سأختار الصورة رقم واحد.

----------


## ابن طيبة

> البحث شيق
> وعلى الرغم من معقولية الإفتراض (نظرياً)  الذي ساقه المؤلف إلا أنني سأختار الصورة رقم واحد.


*اهلا بك استاذنا الفيشاوي
قمتم سيادتكم باختيار الصورة رقم واحد فهلا ذكرتم سيادتكم ما مصادركم التي ادت بكم لهذا الاختيار و ما هي الاسباب ؟
هو نوع من انواع الاستقصاء لا اكثر ؟؟؟
دمتم سيادتكم بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*المصادر المؤسسة لهوية فرعون

لكي نستطيع أن نؤّيد أو نفّند الجواب العمومي للسؤال الأول المطروح أعلاه، لا بد لنا من تمحيص جميع المصادر التي ارتكز عليها الجواب المشاع، وتعيين ما يستحق التحقيق فيه مما لا يرقى إلى ذلك أصلاً. فإذا صمدت المصادر التي تستحق التحقيق والتدقيق أمام النقد والتحليل، كنا عندها جميعاً على بينة من أمرنا. وفي المقابل، إذا تهاوت تلك المصادر أمام الحجة والبرهان، عندها ما من طريق أمامنا إلا مراجعة المعلومات المختزنة في وعينا وإعادة
ترتيبها بما نراه حقاً وأن تكون لدينا الشجاعة والصبر على محنة مواجهة عاصفة التبعات التي
سوف تتمخض عنها مكتشفات جديدة لأخبار تراثية كنا نحسبها منضبطة ومحسومة.

1- المسلمات الشائعة بين عامة المسلمين:
كل من سئلوا عن هوية فرعون توافقوا جميعاً على أنّه كان أحد ملوك وادي النيل، واختاروا الصورة رقم1 أعلاه كتصور تقريبي لما تبادر إلى أذهانهم. واستبعدو وبكل ثقة بل وبعضهم بسخرية الصورة رقم 2 مستندين حسب اجتهادهم إلى أن ذلك ما هو مشاع ومسلم به بين المسلمين اليوم. ومنهم من لم يزد على هذا التبرير واكتفى بذلك دليلاً وحجة دامغة على مصداقية جوابه.
تساؤلنا هنا، هل كل ما هو شائع بين كتلة مجتمعية، بغض النظر عن حجمها أو جنسيتها أو ديانتها، يعني بالضرورة أّنه حقيقة يمكن اعتمادها وتزكيتها عند الفحص والتمحيص؟ أي هل يمكن اعتماد المتناقل الشائع كدليل معتمد على صحة الخبر المشاع؟
سوف نذكر هنا بعض الأمثلة لمشاعات ثبت أّنها خطأ، بل ثبت أنها خطأ فادح رغم شيوعها
وتجذرها لحقبة زمنية ولكنها مع ذلك تمكنت من احتلال مساحة من وعي مجتمع أو حتى أمة
بأكملها، بل تم تناقلها من جيل إلى آخر دون رقابة أو تصفية إلى أن تحول جزء منها إلى عادات وتقاليد وعقائد تفتك بالمجتمعات على هون. فمن المشاع بين الكثير من الأمم منذ العهود السحيقة إلى يومنا هذا أن الأصنام والمجسمات على شاكلة  " ودا و سواعا و يغُوثَ و يعوقَ ونَسرا "  تُقرب إلى الله زلفى. فتجد بسطاء أفراد تلك المجتمعات المبتلاة بهذا الداء عاكفين على ما وجدوه شائعاً بينهم، ولهم في شيوعه بين كبارهم وساداتهم وأئمتهم وأجدادهم حجة ودليل على صحة معتقدهم الموروث وسلوى عن الحاجة إلى تكرار صدمات نتائج التدبر في ما ورثوا من عقيدة حجرية. وما أهون إسقاط ما هو مستند إلى المشاع وليس إلى الحجة والبرهان، ولنا في قصة إبراهيم (ع) عبرة. فما أن حطم أصنام القوم ليعينهم بصعقة نفسية
على انتهاج منهج التعقل في العقيدة لا الموروثات المستندة إلى دليل المتناقل المشاع حتى بلغ
الأمر أن  قَالُوا  (أَأَنتَ فَعْلتَ هذَا بِآلِهتنَا يا إِبراهيم* قَالَ بلْ فَعلَه كَبِيرهم هذَا فَاسأَلوهم إِن
كَانُوا ينطقُون* فَرجعوا إِلَى أَنفُسهِم فَقَالُوا إِنَّكُم أَنتُم الظَّالِمون* ثُم نُكسوا علَى رؤُوسهِم لَقَد
علمتَم اهؤُلَاء ينطقُون* قَالَ أَفَتَعبدون من دونِ اللَّه ما لَا ينفَعكُم شَيئًا و لَا يضركُم* أُفٍّ لَّكم
 ولِما تَعبدون من دونِ اللَّه أَفَلَا تَعقلُون)(الأنبياء62: 67)  طالب الخليل إبراهيم تحكيم العقل المُغيب في ذلك الوضع القائم الذي لا يستند إلى منطق يعقل، بينما لا دليل عند القوم على سلامة وضعهم غير الواقع المشاع المستلهم من الأجداد والجيران، واستمر هذا المنهج بين الناس ليصطدم به كل مرسل ونبي ومصلح عبر تاريخ الإنسانية إلى يومنا هذا.
ومن المشاعات أيضاً ما كان شائعاً بشأن مصداقية نبوة روح الله عيسى (ع) بين اليهود تحديداً، وامتد أثرها منذ بدايات القرن الأول إلى يومنا هذا. فلقد أفتى بعض فقهاء وعلماء
اليهود في مطلع القرن الأول بأن عيسى بن مريم (ع) كان دجالاً مفسداً خرج عن ملة بني
إسرائيل، وأن المسيح المنتظر لم يأت بعد. فتلقف العوام هذه الفتوى تقليداً لا تدبراً، فانتشرت
بينهم دون دليل ولا برهان، فساهم ذلك الشائع المنافي للحقيقة في حرمان الكثير من عوام بني
إسرائيل من هدي ما نزل على عيسى بن مريم (ع). بل إن منهم من تفاخر بقتل النبي المرسل
تطبيقاً لفتوى سادات القوم كما نقل لنا القرآن الكريم (و قَولِهِم إِنَّا قَتَلنَا اْلمسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسولَ اللّه و ما قَتَلُوه و ما صلَبوه و لَكن شُبه لَهم و إِن الَّذين  اختَلَفُوْا فيه  لَفي شَك منه ما لَهم بِه من علمٍ إِلاَّ اتِّباع الظَّن و ما قَتَلُوه يقينًا)(النساء: 157 ).ومن يومها لا يزال عموم اليهود يهيمون في وهم المنقول المشاع بانتظار المسيح الموعود في ظهوره الأول! وهذه عاقبة من اتخذ من الشائع دليلاً على صدق الخبر المشاع. فلك عزيزي القارئ أن تّقدر حجم الخسارة والضرر الذي لحق بمن جعل من المشاع حجةً وبرهاناً وهم واقفون أمام القدرة يوم الفزع الأكبر وعذرهم المردود هو ( ربنَا إِنَّا أَطَعنَا سادتَنَا و كُبراءنَا فَأَضلُّونَا السبِيلَا(الأحزاب: 67)من المشاعات أيضا حتى عهد جاليليو (توفي سنة 1642 م) أن الأرض هي مركز الكون، وعليه فإن الشمس تدور حول الأرض. وبقي هذا الاعتقاد، الذي كان مصدره أرسطو (توفي سنة 322 ق.م) وأيده فيه بطليموس (توفي سنة 165 م)، شائعاً بين الناس أكثر من ألف وثلاثمائة سنة. فتأخر اكتشاف الكثير من قوانين الفلك والحركة الكونية بسبب هذا الشائع العلمي الخاطئ لتدفع الحضارة البشرية فاتورة مشاعات لا أساس لها سوى أنّها صدرت من
أحد كبار القوم وأيدها كبير آخر. ومادمنا مع جاليليو فلنا أن نذكر مسّلمة علمية شائعة خاطئة
آخر كان مصدرها أرسطو أيضا وصححها جاليليو، ومفادها أن الأجسام الأثقل وزناً تهوي
إلى الأرض بتأثير الجاذبية في زمن أقصر من تلك الأخف وزناً. فاستقر هذا القانون الوهمي
بين المثقفين والأكاديميين ناهيك عن العامة، ولم يعبأ أحد بالتحقق من هذا القانون، فشيوعه
بين الأكاديميين وانتشاره في المؤسسات العلمية كالجامعات والمكتبات كان دليلاً وهمياً على
صحته. ثم جاء جاليليو ليثبت نقيضه بالتجربة العلمية خلاف المروي المشاع، حيث أجرى
تجربته الشهيرة بإسقاط مطرقة معدنية وقذيفة مدفع معدنية سوياً من أعلى برج "بيسا" فأثبت
حينها بأن الأجسام المختلفة الأوزان تهوي إلى الأرض بنفس الزمن، وفتح الباب بذلك على مصراعيه لاكتشاف معامل الجاذبية الثابت- ج= 9.81 م/ث 2 - وهو ثابت فيزيائي مهم، بل
ضروري لفهم القوانين الديناميكية التي ساهمت بشكل فعال في الدفع نحو تحليق الطائرات في
السماء بل وفي إطلاق الأقمار الصناعية وبقائها في حركة مدارية حول الأرض. فكم ساهم
هذا التسليم للشائع في تأخر الركب العلمي الإنساني؟ ولو لا مخافة الإطالة لسطرنا هنا الكثيرمن المشاعات القديمة والمعاصرة التي أدت إلى ضلال أمم أو تأخر مجتمعات عن ركب التقدم والتطور ناهيك عن تلك التي أسست لعادات وتقاليد بالية تفشت في المجتمعات الصغيرة
والكبيرة دون معرفة الحكمة ولا المنطق وراء تفشيها أو استمرار العمل بها. ويمكن للقارئ
الكريم إضافة العديد من المشاعات المبهمة، علمية كانت أو اجتماعية أو عقائدية يجدها في
مجتمعه، ذلك أن المشاعات ليست حكراً على مجتمع أو أمة أو زمان أو مكان. وما ذكرنا
أعلاه مجرد أمثلة لبعض المشاعات الخاطئة بعضها غاية في الخطورة بسبب انتشاره بين
الناس وتمكنه من العبور إلى مخزون وعيهم دون الحاجة إلى تأشيرة مرور هي شرط توفير الحجة.
فعليه يمكن القول إن كل من ارتضى أن يتبنى الشيوع دليلاً على صحة عادة أو خبر أو عقيدة، وخاصة الموروث منها من دون تدبر ولا نظر ولا تريث، فإنه ينتهج بذلك نهجاً يسير به في مسار تصادمي مع ما حذر منه القرآن الكريم ورسول الله (ص)، فلا يتحسر إذا حاق به ما لا يرتضيه. فأين نحن من قول الله جلَّ جلاله في أمر الشائع الموروث بين الأمم إذ يخاطب الناس على لسان المرسلين فيكون جوابهم (و إِذَا قيلَ لَهم تَعالَوْا إِلَى ما أَنزلَ اللّه و إِلَى الرسولِ قَالُوْا حسبنَا ما وجدنَا علَيه آباءنَا أَو لَو كَان آباؤُهم لاَ يعلَمون شَيئًا و لاَيهتَدون)(المائدة: 104 ). لذا لا نرى أن شيوع خبر أو عادة أو معتقد دليل على صحة المشاع، ولا يمكن أصلاً اعتبار هذا مصدراً علمياً يجوز للعاقل أن يركن إليه وكفى. ولا يفوتنا أن نذكر أن هناك الكثير من المشاعات السليمة لأنها مرتكزة على براهين وحجج واضحة مصداقا لقوله تعالى (قُلْ هاتُوْا برهانَكُم إِن كُنُتم صادقين)(البقرة: 111 ). فهذا النوع من المشاعات هي حقائق خضعت ولا تزال تخضع وبشكل متجدد للتحليل والنقد ولكنها دائما تصمد عبر الأزمان.
خلاصة القول هو أن الاشخاص الذين أجابوا بأن شخص فرعون حسب ما يتبادر إلى أذهانهم هو أقرب إلى الصورة رقم 1 والتي تمثل هيئة أحد ملوك وادي النيل، والذين استندوا في إجابتهم إلى المروي الشائع كمصدر معلوماتي كاف هم بحاجة لمراجعة منهجهم الاستدلالي كونه مستنداً على قاعدة قاصرة وتكاد تكون خاوية ولا يمكن أن يعتَد بها في إثبات أو نفي قطعيين.

لنا عودة مع
2-  أقوال أئمة وخطباء المساجد والعلماء المعاصرين

______________________________
المراجع
ماذلنا ننقل بالنص من كتاب اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*2- أقوال أئمة وخطباء المساجد والعلماء المعاصرين**

يجب التنبيه إلى أننا بحضورنا واستماعنا إلى معظم الخطب والدروس في المساجد والمؤسسات الدينية بشكل عام فنحن واقعاً نتلقى علوماً غدت اليوم ذات طابع وعظي نقلي في
الغالب وليس تحقيقياً أو تنظيرياً. بمعنى آخر يمكن القول إن دروس ومحاضرات المساجد
المعاصرة بقيادة الخطباء الكرام، والتي تعتبر مصدراً معلوماتياً مؤثراً و فعالاً، لا تكاد تتعدى
اليوم النقل عن السلف والتابعين وذلك حسب المدرسة أو المذهب الذي ينتمي إليه الخطيب أو
الإمام أو المؤسسة الوعظية. لذلك فإن الطابع العام لهذا المصدر المعلوماتي المهم بات يتسم
بالعنعنة (عن فلان عن فلان) إلى جانب نقل متن الرواية أو الحديث مع تبيان ارتباطه ببعض
حيثيات أحداث الساحة المعاصرة. أما التحقيق في المنقولات والطرح التنظيري لشؤون
المسلمين المعاصرة أو التاريخية فيكاد يكون معدوماً من خلال هذه النافدة التعليمية المهمة.
وهذا ليس مستغرباً بالنظر إلى طبيعة الحضور واختلاف مستوياتهم واهتماماتهم إلى جانب
ضغط الوقت المتاح للمحاضرة أو الخطبة الواحدة والذي قلما يتعدى الساعة من الزمان. أما
التحقيق والتنظير فمكانهما في عصرنا بات حكراً على الحوزات العلمية والجامعات التشريعية
التي لم تثر الموضوع الذي نحن بصدده، وهو التحقق من هوية فرعون الشخصية وما لذلك
من تبعات جسيمة وبعثرة لقضايا نورانية كنا نعتقد أّنها مرتبة ومنضبطة في وعينا. لذا لا
يمكن اعتماد أي مصدر نقلي أو وعظي لإثبات أو نفي موضوع تحقيقي كالذي نحن بصدده الآن.
أما اعتبار أقوال العلماء المعاصرين مصدراً معلوماتياً للسؤال المطروح فلنا أيضاً وقفة
معه. فالحجة تقام إذا وضع العلماء المعاصرون تحقيقاً في الموضوع المطروح في هذا
البحث، ولكن الواقع هو أن معظم العلماء المعاصرين والسالفين لم يدرجوا موضوع هوية
فرعون بشكل تحقيقي جاد في جدول أبحاثهم. والمتمعن في كتابات وتعليقات العلماء
والمفكرين في ما يخص الموضوع يجد أنه يذكر ذكراً عابراً وليس تحقيقاً في هوية فرعون
المشاعة، وذلك ضمن سياق مواضيع تحقيقية مختلفة بعيدة عن بحر الموضوع، مما ألهم
القارئ ضمناً ومن غير قصد أن هوية فرعون المشاعة محسومة لدى العلماء الأفاضل وليست
موضع نقاش، بل إنها على العكس محلّ توافق وتسليم من قبل هؤلاء العلماء، سواء أكانوا
علماء شرقيين أم غربيين. فغلب بذلك تأثير تسليم كثرة العلماء على تحقيق القلة منهم، مما
ساهم في خفاء الحقيقة عن كثير من الناس في الشرق والغرب على السواء
خلاصة القول في هذا الصدد هي: أولاً، من غير الصحيح علمياً اعتماد مقال نقلي أو
وعظي -كخطب ومحاضرات المساجد- مصدراً لإثبات موضوع تحقيقي أثير بسبب المصدر
النقلي نفسه. ثانياً، تسليم العلماء المعاصرين والسالفين بنقل أو سرد هوية فرعون المشاعة في
معرض أبحاثهم أو خطبهم أو تحقيقاتهم في مواضيع مختلفة، لا يعني أنهم قد حققوا في أمر
هوية فرعون نفسه فهو مجرد استشهاد بمسلم. لذا لا يكمن اعتبار هذا النوع من الاستشهاد
مصدراً علمياً يعتد به. وعليه، كما يستشف القارئ الكريم، لا يوجد مبرر لاعتبار مثل هذا
النقل والاستشهاد مصدراً جديراً بالتحقيق.

لنا عودة مع
3- تفاسير القرآن الكريم

_____________________
المراجع
ماذلنا ننقل بالنص من كتاب اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*3- تفاسير القرآن الكريم :

جاءت تفاسير القرآن الكريم كمصدر معرفي للتحقق من هوية فرعون في المرتبة الثالثة حسب العينة التي تم استبيانها وذلك لعدم إلمام جميع أفراد العينة بحقيقة أن كتاب الله ذكر ما يمكن أن يعتبره الكثيرون دليلاً تحقيقياً في هوية فرعون الشائعة. فقد جاء في كتاب الله أن "مصر" كانت الأرض التي شهدت أحداث فرعون وبني إسرائيل. ولأن الراسخ في وعينا هو أن "مصر" التي ورد ذكرها في كتاب الله هي عينها بلاد وادي النيل، التي نعرفها اليوم بجمهورية مصر العربية، فقد استدل المفسرون بذلك على أن فرعون كان بالضرورة أحد ملوك وادي النيل، وأسهم هذا التفسير في تعزيز التصور الشائع بشأن انتماء فرعون لبلاد وادي النيل، إذ جعل لهذا الطرح المشاع أساس قرآني يرتكز عليه. وفيما يلي مجمل الآيات التي نزلت في هذا السياق:

لنا عودة مع الايات البينات*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نستمر مع مجمل الآيات التي نزلت في هذا السياق:

(و أَوحينَا إِلَى موسى و أَخيه أَن تَبوءا لِقَومكُما بِمصر بيوتًا و اجعلُوْا بيوتَكُم قبلَةً وأَقيموْا الصلاَةَ و بشِّرِ اْلمؤْمنين)(يونس: 87)
(و قَالَ الَّذي اشتَراه  م ن مصر  لامرأَته أَ ْ كرِمي مثواه عسى أَن ينفَعنَا أَو نَتَّخذَه ولَدا وكَذَلِك مكَّنِّا لِيوسفَ في الأَرضِ و لِنُعلِّمه من تَأْوِيلِ الأَحاديث و اللّه غَالِب علَى أَمرِه و لَكن أَكثَرالنَّاسِ لاَ يعلَمون)(يوسف: 21)
(فَلَما دخَلُوْا علَى يوسفَ آوى إِلَيه أَبويه و قَالَ ادخُلُوْا مصر إِن شَاء اللّه آمنين)(يوسف: 99)
(و نَادى فرعون في قَومه قَالَ يا قَومِ أَلَيس لِي مْلك  مصر و هذه اْلأَ ْ نهار تَجرِي من تَحتي أَفَلَا تُبصرون) (الزخرف: 51)
و غيرها من الايات الذي ذكر فيها اسم مصر وهناك أيضا آيات اليم الذي أخبر جلَّ وعلا عن إلقاء موسى (ع) فيه وهو رضيع، والذي انفلق أيضاً لموسى بإذن الله حين خروجه عليه السلام من مصر ببني إسرائيل متجهاً نحو الأرض المقدسة. و"اليم" كلمة تستخدم في اللسان العربي السرياني والعربي الفصيح على السواء وتعني النهر أو البحر الكبير. ولأّنه يوجد فعلاً نهر كبير ببلاد وادي النيل، فمن المنطقي أن هناك من استدل عقلياً على أن نهر النيل هو اليم المذكور في كتاب الله، مما يعني أن القرآن الكريم يؤكد ضمناً أن موسى (ع) وفرعون كانا واقعاً في بلاد وادي النيل. وهذا الفهم لآيات الذكر الحكيم بشأن تحديد اليم جغرافيا هو أيضاً أحد أسباب شيوع الاعتقاد بأن فرعون هو واقعاً أحد ملوك وادي النيل. وإليك بعضاً من الآيات التي تتحدث عن هذا اليم:
(فَانتَقَمنَا منهم فَأَغرقنَاهم في اْليم بِأَنَّهم كَذَّبوْا بِآياتنَا و كَانُوْا عنها غَافلين)(الأعراف: 136)خلاصة القول أن هذا المرتكز المعرفي العظيم الذي أسهم ظاهراً في تفشي الاعتقاد بأن فرعون هو أحد ملوك وادي النيل جدير بالتحقيق والتدقيق. ويجب التأكيد هنا على أن ما نروم التحقيق فيه هو ليس الآيات النورانية نفسها قطعاً، فهي مزكاة ومترفعة عن تحقيق الإنس والجن، وإنما نسعى للتحقيق في فهمنا لهذه الآيات وما استقر في وعينا حولها وطريقة تعاطينا معها وكيف أسهم فهمنا وتفسيرنا هذا في تشكيل وعينا ورؤانا بخصوص موضوعنا هذا

لنا عودة مع
4- روايات المؤرخين المسلمين*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*4- روايات المؤرخين المسلمين

يتضمن هذا المصدر المعلوماتي الكثير من الروايات والمنقولات التي توضح بأن الأحداث التي دارت بين فرعون وبني إسرائيل حدثت فعلاً في بلاد وادي النيل حيث يرد ذكر اسم نهر النيل مرادفاً لذكر كل مٍن موسى (ع) وفرعون وبشكل متكرر. ومن الأمثلة على ذلك ما جاء في معرض ذكر موسى (ع) وفرعون في كتاب البداية والنهاية لابن كثير الدمشقي "... ثم أخبر تعالى عن تبجح فرعون بملكه وعظمة بلده وحسنها وتخرق الأنهار فيها وهي الخلجانات التي يكسرونها أمام زيادة النيل ثم تبجح بنفسه وحليته وأخذ ينتقص رسول الله موسى عليه السلام ويزدريه بكونه ..." * 
ليس هذا فحسب، بل ورد أيضا ذكر نبي الله موسى (ع) وفرعون رديفاً للأقباط، أي شعب وادي النيل العريق، ومثال ذلك ما نقرأه في المقتبس التالي من كلام الشيباني "... فلما طال الأمر على موسى أوحى الله إليه يأمره بالمسير ببني إسرائيل وأن يحمل معه تابوت يوسف بن يعقوب ويدفنه بالأرض المقدسة فسأل موسى عنه فلم يعرفه إلا امرأة عجوز فأرته مكانه في النيل فاستخرجه موسى وهو في صندوق مرمر فأخذه معه فسار وأمر بني إسرائيل أن يستعيروا من حلي القبط ما أمكنهم ففعلوا ذلك وأخذوا شيئا كثيرا وخرج موسى  ببني إسرائيل ليلاً والقبط لا يعلمون ..." *
ولا تقف الدلائل في المرويات التراثية العربية عند هذا الحد، بل إن هناك روايات كثيرة عن مؤرخينا الأوائل تصرح بأن الأحداث وقعت في بلاد وادي النيل أي "مصر" التي تُعرف اليوم بجمهورية مصر العربية، وفيما يلي مقتطف من هذا التصريح كما ورد في كتاب الكامل في التاريخ "... وكان شأن فرعون قبل ولادة موسى أنه رأى في منامه كأن نارا أقبلت من بيت المقدس حتى اشتملت على بيوت مصر فأحرقت القبط وتركت بني إسرائيل وأخربت بيوت مصر فدعا السحرة والحزاة والكهنة فسألهم عن رؤياه فقالوا يخرج من هذا البلد يعنون بيت المقدس الذي جاء بنو إسرائيل منه رجل يكون على وجهه هلاك مصر..."*
إن هذه الروايات من الكثرة والإصرار بحيث تستدعي إدخال مصادرها في آلية التدقيق والتحقيق لكونها مصدراً مؤسساً للإجابة الشائعة بيننا اليوم والتي تصرح بيقين لا يداخله شك
بأن فرعون موسى هو واقعاً أحد ملوك وادي النيل.

لنا عودة مع 
5- التوافق الأممي- المسيحي اليهودي
_____________________________________

المراجع
 كتاب اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء - نقلا بالنص حتي الان
 ابن كثير، البداية والنهاية، ج 1، ص 309
 الشيباني، الكامل في التاريخ، ج 1، ص 143 
 الشيباني، الكامل في التاريخ، ج 1، ص 131*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اعتذر عن التاخير

5- التوافق الأممي- المسيحي اليهودي

إن لهذا المصدر المعلوماتي دوراً لا يستهان به في تشكيل الاعتقاد الشائع بيننا اليوم في ما يخص هوية فرعون. فليس سراً أن المسيحيين ومن قبلهم اليهود كانوا يلقنون نشأهم بعقيدة أن فرعون كان أحد ملوك وادي النيل، وأن بني إسرائيل كانوا يستوطنون وادي النيل بعد أن هاجر نبي الله يعقوب (ع) وبنوه إلى" مصر" حيث تمًكن ابنه نبي الله يوسف (ع) من الأرض هناك وأصبح شخصية بارزة في الدولة " المصرية". وهذه المقولة المترسخة في ثقافة المسيحيين  واليهود لم تأت من فراغ وإنما استُمدت من التوراة المحرفة كما هو واضح من المقتبس
التوراتي التالي:"  ها هو الرب  قَادم إِلَى مصر يركَب سحابةً سرِيعةً، فَتَرتَجِفُ أَوثَان مصر في حضرته، و تَذُوب قُلُوب الْمصرِيين في داخلهِم. * أَُثير مصرِيين علَى مصرِيين فَيتَحاربون، و يقوم اْلواحد علَى أَخيه، و اْلمدينَةُ علَى اْلمدينَة و اْلمملَكَةُ علَى اْلمملَكَة، * فَتَذُوب أَرواح اْلمصرِيين في داخلهِم، و أُبطلُ مشُورتَهم،  فيسأَلُون الأَوثَان و السحرةَ و أَصحاب التَّوابِعِ و اْلعرافين. * و أُسلِّطُ علَى اْلمصرِيين مولى قَاسٍ، فَيسود ملك عنيفٌ علَيهِم. هذَا ما يقُولُه الرب اْلقَدير* و تَنضب مياه النِّيلِ و تَجِفُّ الأَحواض و تَيبس. * تُنتن اْلقَنَواتُ، و تَتَنَاقَص تَفَرعاتُ النِّيلِ و تَجِفُّ، و يتلَفُ اْلقَصب و الأَسلُ.." "  سفر أشعياء 19  "
وفي مكان آخر من التوراة نقرأ خبراً أكثر تحديدا حيث نجد أن ثمة شخصاً يلقب بفرعون أيضاً: " و بعد انقضاء سنَتَينِ رأَى فرعون حْلماً، و إِذَا بِه و اقفٌ بِجوارِ نَهرِ النِّيلِ " "سفر التكوين 41"
هذه النصوص التوراتية وشبيهاتها المنتشرة في العالم بكل اللغات الحية كانت ولا تزال البنية التحتية لآلاف المؤلفات والمقالات والقصص ناهيك عن المسرحيات والمسلسلات التلفزيونية والأفلام السينمائية التبشيرية منها والثقافية أو الوثائقية، والتي تملأ المكتبات الغربية والشاشات الإعلامية المدبلجة والمترجمة. إن هذا الكم الإعلامي الهائل القديم والحديث الذي يعتقد أن نهر "النيل" لعب دوراً هاماً في مسيرة بني إسرائيل بقيادة نبي الله موسى (ع) وبخاصة في إعجاز شق البحر، قد حسم الموقع الجغرافي لأحداث فرعون ونبي الله موسى (ع) لصالح بلاد وادي النيل، كما حسم الأمر في وعي الأجيال المسيحية واليهودية لصالح أن فرعون هو أحد ملوك وادي النيل. وبذلك أُقفل أو كاد يقفل الباب على هذه الفرضية التي بدت حقيقةً محسومة في ثقافة الأمم العالمية. ولكن من خلال هذا الموضوع، سيتبين لنا أن الأمر ليس
محسوماً كما يراد له أن يكون. فهذا الباب وغيره من الأبواب الموصدة يجب أن تفتح على مصراعيها للنظر في ما خفي وطُمر وراءها. أما المحسوم فعلاً فلا يتعدى التأثير المباشر لهذا المصدر المعلوماتي في شيوع هوية فرعون الخاطئة على المستوى العالمي كما سيتضح من خلال هذا الموضوع. لذا يتوجب إخضاع هذا المصدر المعلوماتي للتحقيق والنظر.

لنا عودة مع
6-  الترابط المنطقي بين الجغرافيا والأحداث التاريخية
______________________________________________
المراجع
كتاب اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء
سفر الكوين
سفر اشعياء*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*6- الترابط المنطقي بين الجغرافيا والأحداث التاريخية

لن يجد العقل السوي أي تضارب منطقي من ظاهر جزئيات قصة فرعون الشهيرة التي شكلت هويته الشخصية في أذهاننا. فكما نص كتاب الله، فإن فرعون حسب فهمنا للآيات المعنية كان بأرض تدعى "مصر" وأنه كان شخصية ذات سطوة وأنه ادعى ملكية هذه الأرض التي تمتاز بوجود نهر كبير فيها. إلى جانب ذلك ذكر مؤرخونا أن أرض "مصر" هذه كان يقطنها شعب الأقباط إلى جانب بني إسرائيل ونبي الله موسى وأخيه هارون عليهم السلام. وتُعرف بلاد وادي النيل اليوم بمصر، مما يعني أن كل هذه الجزئيات الجغرافية التاريخية (الجغروتاريخية) تتوالى بنسق منطقي لتشير إلى أن فرعون كان فعلا أحد ملوك وادي النيل.
فلا توجد أرض أخرى تتميز بكل هذه الجزئيات مجتمعة إلا جمهورية مصر العربية. هذا ناهيك عن توافق اليهود والمسيحيين على هذا التوجه الذي يبدو منطقياً. فعلى ضوء هذه المعطيات المتنوعة التي يشد بعضها إزر بعض، يصعب أن يشكك أحد في هوية فرعون النيلية المشاعة، أو يستغرب شيوع هذه "الحقيقة" الضاربة في القدم بين الناس والتي يتناقلها جيلٌ بعد جيل. ولكن رغم ذلك كله لا يمكننا اعتبار هذا الترابط المنطقي بين تلك الجزئيات دليلاً على صحة هوية فرعون المشاعة! والسبب هو أن الترابط الذي يبدو منطقياً قد لا يعود كذلك بعد التدبر فيه، وذلك ما حدث على سبيل المثال في قصة جاليليو ودوران الأرض حول الشمس. فظاهر الحركة الفلكية هو أن الشمس هي التي تدور حول الأرض كما يظهر جلياً للناظر من على سطح الأرض، بينما تبدو الحقيقة عكس ظاهرها في عين المتدبر. ومن جهة أخرى يمكن بسهولة ربط الجزئيات والمظاهر لتبدو منطقية للناظر. وهذا ما برع فيه بعض أمهر المجرمين، حيث يتركون خلفهم جزئيات مترابطة منطقيا لتؤدي بأجهزة التحقيقات الجنائية إلى استنتاجات تُبعد المجرم الحقيقي عن الإدانة وتوقع آخرين لا ذنب لهم بالجرم. فكم من قتيل ُاعتبر في عين القانون منتحراً بعد أن ترك القاتل جزئيات مترابطة منطقياً في مسرح الجريمة تشير إلى أن المجني عليه مات منتحراً لا قتيلاً؟ لذا لن نعتبر هذا الترابط مهما بدا منطقياً دليلاً أو مصدراً معلوماتياً جديراً بالاعتبار بل هو مؤشر ونتاج لواقع يجب تفسيره بعد التحقيق في الواقع نفسه

لنا عودة مع 
7- المناهج الدراسية ومنتجات وسائل الإعلام

_________________________________

المراجع
كتاب اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء*

----------


## نــوران

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


ما أروع هذا الموضوع .....


انه موضوع ثري هام بكل المقاييس


و اعتقد انه محتاج مني متابعة و قراءة متأنية جدااااا


و لقد قرات اول مشاركتين  فيهم اخي الكريم / ابن طيبة


و اعدت قراءتهم ثانية و كأنني ادرس ما زلت بين ارواق مكتبتي


احييك على الموضوع الثري


و انا ان شاء الله من المتابعين له  و لتكملته


ولاهميته اعتقد  لابد من قراءته فقرة فقرة كل يوم 


تسلم الايادي و لي عودة مع كل  مقال جديدة فيه



مع كل تقديري و احترامي

----------


## ابن طيبة

*
7- المناهج الدراسية ومنتجات وسائل الإعلام

إن هذه المصادر تعليمية في الكثير من برامجها. ولكنها ما أن تعالج مواضيع تراثية أو دينية حتى تتحول تلقائياً إلى جهات نقلية لا تحقيقية، تستقي مادتها العلمية من الشائع والمذهب وتوجهات السلطة القائمة عليها. لذا لا نجد في هذه الأجهزة النقلية التلقينية ما يمكن التحقيق فيه بشأن موضوع هوية فرعون الشخصية. ولكن ما من شك أنها تساهم بشكل فعال في نقل وترسيخ المعلومات، صحيحة كانت أم خاطئة في ثقافة المشاهد أو المستمع
و بذلك نكون انتهينا من تعداد المصادر التي قد نكون اخذنا عنها قصة موسي و فرعون

و لتعلموا حجم الماساة التي نعيشها و كيف تغلغل فينا هذا التاريخ المزيف ادعوكم لقراءة كتاب  صدر مؤخرا عن دار الهلال ضمن سلسلة تاريخ مصر رواية "مرنبتاح فرعون الخروج" لمؤلفها المصرى سيد نجم، والتي تتناول جانبا من تاريخ جماعة بنى إسرائيل فى مصر القديمة حتى إن المؤلف يقول فى سطرها الأخير "لقد غرق الفرعون مرنبتاح" وهو ما يرفضه أثريون مصريون.



ووفقا لسعد القرش بصحيفة "العرب" اللندنية تبدأ الرواية باستعراض احتفالات شعبية ابتهاجا بولادة مرنبتاح الابن الثالث عشر لرمسيس الثانى فى مدينة طيبة -الأقصر حاليا- ثم انتصاراته العسكرية بعد توليه قيادة الجيش فى عهد أبيه وكيف صار ملكا فى سن الستين.

ويذهب المؤلف إلى أن البدو أو الرعاة الذين كانوا يعيشون فى شمال شرقى مصر وهم قبائل بنى إسرائيل وهم "خونة ولا يحبون المصريين" تعاونوا مع "الأعداء الغزاة" من شعوب البحر وغيرهم ممن كانوا يهددون الحدود الشمالية للبلاد.
ثم يسرد المؤلف محاورات نبى الله موسى وأخيه هارون مع مرنبتاح الذى يتبع اليهود فى خروجهم من مصر إلى أن يغرق فى البحر.
وقال رئيس تحرير سلسلة تاريخ مصر محمد الشافعى فى مقدمة بعنوان "أكذوبة الخروج" إن هناك عشر نظريات تجيب عمن يكون الفرعون الذى شهد عصره خروج اليهود من مصر مضيفا أن ثمانى نظريات منها لا تتفق مع المنطق أو التاريخ لكنه استند إلى آيات من القرآن ليرجح أن هناك نظريتين تذهبان إلى أن فرعون الخروج إما أن يكون رمسيس الثانى وإما أن يكون ابنه مرنبتاح.

وأضاف أن "كثيرا من العلماء يؤكدون بأن رمسيس الثانى هو فرعون الميلاد والخروج أيضا... معظم الأدلة تميل إلى كون رمسيس الثانى هو فرعون الخروج" حيث عاش رمسيس أكثر من 90 عاما وتولى عرش البلاد 67 عاما.
ورمسيس واحد من كبار البنائين فى مصر القديمة وهو أبرز ملوك عصر الإمبراطورية المصرية "نحو 1567-1085 قبل الميلاد" التى تأسست كحكم وطنى بعد طرد الغزاة الهكسوس على يد سقنن رع تاعا الثانى وابنيه كامس وأحمس قائد حرب التحرير ومؤسس الأسرة الثامنة عشرة.

أما مرنبتاح الابن الثالث عشر لرمسيس الثانى وخليفته على العرش فحكم مصر 13 عاما "نحو 1236-1223 قبل الميلاد".
ويخلو التاريخ والآثار المصريان من أى ذكر لليهود باستثناء لوحة مرنبتاح المشهورة بلوحة الانتصار وهى موجودة بالمتحف المصرى بالقاهرة وعثر عليها فى مدينة طيبة الأقصر حاليا التى كانت عاصمة للبلاد آنذاك وتسجل معاركه مع أعدائه ومنهم شعب إسرائيل الذى كان مجرد قبائل لا يضمهم كيان دولة.

ويرجح باحثون أن لوحة مرنبتاح كتبت فى العام الخامس أو الثامن لحكمه وهذا ينفى غرقه لو كان فرعون الخروج.
هذا الكلام نقلت جزءا منه عن شبكة الاعلام العربية و كما ترون كلام يلقي علي عواهنه دون تدقيق او تاكيد 

لنا عودة مع 
التحقيق في هوية فرعون الشخصية

_______________________________________________
المراجع
كتاب اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء
شبكة الاعلام العربية
كتاب مرنبتاح فرعون الخروج - سيد نجم
مداخلة شخصية*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> ما أروع هذا الموضوع .....
> 
> 
> انه موضوع ثري هام بكل المقاييس
> 
> 
> ...


*اهلا اختنا الفاضلة نوران
سعيد جدا بمرورك علي الموضوع
و زادت سعادتي عندما نال اعجابك
و اتمني ان تكوني من متابعيه لانه مازالت هناك مفاجات سوف تتوالي
تحيتي 
و تقديري و احترامي*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*التحقيق في هوية فرعون الشخصية

إن التدقيق في المصادر أعلاه يقودنا إلى ضرورة حصر التحقيق في هوية فرعون في نطاق ما جاء في كتاب الله والتراث العربي والغربي (اليهودي-المسيحي). وسنرجع إلى كتاب الله لاستيضاح الفهم القائم وتفسيره على ضوء ما جاء في آياته بينما سنرجع للتراث العربي والغربي للتعرف على فهمهما واستنتاجاتهما بهذا الشأن. وكما لاحظنا من السرد السابق للآيات ذات العلاقة، فإن القرآن الكريم أكد علاقة فرعون بمصر، ومن جانب آخر فإن الثابت في ثقافتنا (اليوم) هو أن "مصر" الوارد ذكرها في القرآن الكريم هي عينها بلاد وادي النيل  والتي تعرف اليوم جغرافيا بجمهورية مصر العربية. فلنبدأ تحقيقنا بدراسة هذه العلاقة الثنائية القرآنية – الثقافية، كخطوة أولية في رحلتنا التحقيقية في هوية فرعون.

و هنا ارجو ان يتسع صدر الجميع لما سياتي قوله لان ما سياتي فيه من الغرابة ما فيه  

لنا عودة مع

هل "مصر" القرآن هي حقّاً جمهورية مصر العربية؟*

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز* 

*اسجل فقط متابعتي*

*ورغم إعتراضي على العديد من النقاط التي طرحتها إلا اني لن أعلق لأني أرغب بالفعل في إفساح المجال لك كاملا كي تضع فكرتك بشكل كامل، وأنا في شوق للتعرف على النتيجة التي خرجت بها* 

*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أخي العزيز* 
> 
> *اسجل فقط متابعتي*
> 
> *ورغم إعتراضي على العديد من النقاط التي طرحتها إلا اني لن أعلق لأني أرغب بالفعل في إفساح المجال لك كاملا كي تضع فكرتك بشكل كامل، وأنا في شوق للتعرف على النتيجة التي خرجت بها* 
> 
> *بارك الله فيك*


*اهلا بك اخي الصاعق
اسعدني مرورك الكريم علي الموضوع
نعم اعلم ان لك اعتراضات و لي ايضا و اتفق معك في ان نؤجل ذلك لنهاية الموضوع
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*هل "مصر" القرآن هي حقّاً جمهورية مصر العربية؟

لقد ورد في كتاب الله أن فرعون موسى كان يدعي ملك مصر (و نَادى فرعون في قَومه قَالَ يا قَومِ أَلَ يس لِي مْلك مصر و هذه اْلأَنهار تَجرِي من تَحتي أَفَلَا تُبصرون)(الزخرف: 51 ). ولا توجد بلاد تُعرف اليوم باسم مصر، غير جمهورية مصر العربية. وهذا في ظاهره دليل قوي على أن فرعون كان أحد ملوك وادي النيل كما هو شائع بيننا اليوم. فهل هناك داعٍ لمزيد من التحقيق بعد أن حسم القرآن الكريم الأمر؟ ما نقوله بهذا الصدد هو أننا على قناعة بأن القرآن الكريم قد حسم موضوع ارتباط فرعون بمنطقة تعرف باسم "مصر" كما يتبين في الآية أعلاه، ولكن هل جاء في القرآن الكريم أيضا ما يؤكد أن "مصر" التي ادعى فرعون ملكها هي عينها جمهورية مصر العربية جغرافياً؟ أم أن مصر القرآن هي اسم لموقع آخر عناه فرعون وأن ثمة تشابهاً في الأسماء أدى بنا إلى الاعتقاد بأن بلاد وادي النيل هي المعنية ب"مصر" الوارد ذكرها في التنزيل؟ هذا الأمر هو فقط ما نود التحقق منه.
يتمثل منهجنا في التحقيق هنا بكل بساطة في توجيه السؤال لأصحاب الأرض المفترضين، وهم حسب الشائع في العالم أجداد الشعب "المصري" العريق، كي يعرفوننا على اسم بلادهم كما كانت تُسمى أيام فرعون. ولا تقبل شهادة غيرهم من الشعوب في هذا الشأن، ذلك أنه حسب ما ورد في الآية الشريفة أعلاه، فإن فرعون نادى في من كان يسمعه من قومه بأّنه هو المالك "لمصر". ولم يكن تصريحه ذاك موجهاً لشعوب وأقوام العالم كّلهم السابق منهم واللاحق لزمانه. فهو وقومه يعون جيداً ومتفقون في ما بينهم على ما تعني "مصر" من حيز جغرافي معروف الموقع ومحدد الأبعاد. أما أن يكون هناك قوم أو شعب آخر، قريب أو بعيد مكانيا أو زمانياً من قوم فرعون، يطلق على المكان الذي يعنيه فرعون وقومه إسماً آخر غير
"مصر" فذلك لا قيمة له في تحقيقنا هنا. لأن القرآن الكريم نقل لنا ما كان فرعون وقومه يسمونه "مصر" وهو، كما أوضح القرآن الكريم، موقع جغرافي عبر عنه بالقرية كما جاء على لسان إخوان يوسف في حوارهم مع أبيهم يعقوب (ع) (و اسأَلِ اْلقَريةَ الَّتي كُنَّا فيها و اْلعي الَّتي أَقبْلنَا فيها و إِنَّا لَصادقُون)(يوسف: 82)
ولأننا نعلم أن الأراضي والبلدان قد تتغير أسماؤها عبر الأزمان، ومثال على ذلك مكة التي كانت تسمى في العصور السحيقة بمكربة والمدينة المنورة التي كان اسمها قبل البعثة المحمدية يثرب، والبحرين التي كانت تسمى أوال وتايلوس، وأشبانيا  أو أسبانيا التي كانت تسمى مدةً الأندلس إلى آخره، لذا توجب أن يكون سؤالنا الموجه لأجداد الشعب "المصري" دقيقًا ومقيداً بشرط آخر هو تحديد الفترة المتزامنة مع الحدث. وللتأكد من شمولية التغطية الزمنية نقترح مسح الفترة الزمنية الواقعة ما بين نزول القرآن الكريم حيث هو مصدر استشهادنا رجوعاً إلى ما قبل عهد فرعون. فإذا ثبت أن بلاد وادي النيل كانت فعلا تسمى "مصر" أو على الأقل كان هذا أحد أسمائها التي سماها بها أصحابها قبل نزول القرآن، يتعينحينئذ الانتقال إلى الخطوة التالية وهي تحديد زمن هذه التسمية لنرى إن كان هناك توافقٌ بين زمن فرعون وزمن تسمية بلاد وادي النيل "بمصر". فإذا ثبت هذا التوافق علمنا يقيناً أنه لم يقع تشابه في الأسماء، ومن ثم ننتقل لإثبات أو نفي باقي المعطيات. فليكن سؤالنا التحقيقي الموجه لأجداد شعب جمهورية مصر العربية تحديداً ووفقاً لشرط الفترة الزمنية هو: هل كان اسم "مصر" من بين الأسماء التي سميتم بها بلادكم في الفترة التي سبقت مباشرة نزول القرآن الكريم والذي نزل حوالي سنة 600 للميلاد؟

إن الكثير منا يعتقد أن الإجابة على السؤال التحقيقي أعلاه متوفرة في التراث العربي وبكثرة وتنوع وقوة، وكلها تشير لصالح المشاع العام الذي مفاده أن بلاد وادي النيل هي عينها "مصر" الوارد ذكرها في القرآن الكريم، فما الداعي لهذا التحقيق وافتعال قضية محسومة تاريخيا!؟ وجوابنا هنا أن منهج التحقيق هو الذي يجب أن يحدد ما إذا كانت قضايانا التراثية محسومة أم مسكوتاً عنها. فبقليل من التركيز والتفكيك نجد أن هذا الاعتقاد السائد واقعاً لا يجيب على السؤال المطروح أعلاه، بل يجيب على سؤال آخر لسنا معنيين به هنا ومفاده "ما هو الاسم المتعارف عليه بين المسلمين لبلاد وادي النيل قبل نزول القرآن وبعد نزول القرآن؟". والجواب على هذا السؤال جزماً هو "مصر". ويمكن إثبات ذلك بكل سهولة ويسر بالرجوع إلى مصادر التراث العربي التي تعج بذكر مصر كمسمى لبلاد وادي النيل. ولكن معرفة جواب لسؤال غير مطروح في سياق هذا التحقيق لن يغني عن الحق شيئاً. فكثرة ورود اسم مصر في كتبنا التراثية يتناول في معظمه الإجابة على أسئلة مختلفة تحددها صيغة السؤال نفسه، ونادراً ما طرح أحد السؤال التحقيقي المصاغ أعلاه والذي نسعى إلى الإجابة عنه في هذا الموضوع.
ويقيننا أن هذا الالتباس بين السؤال المحدد المطروح والجواب المتوفر الخاطئ هو أحد أهم الأسباب التي أدت إلى صياغة هذه الثقافة الشائعة بيننا اليوم. لذا نجد أن من الضروري قبل البحث عن الإجابة على السؤال التحقيقي المصاغ أعلاه، أن نعرض نموذجًا من مرويات تراثية عربية يرد فيها ذكر مصر دون أن يجيب على سؤالنا بشروطه، بل يفيد فقط بأن اسم "مصر" هو الاسم المتعارف عليه لبلاد وادي النيل بين العرب أثناء الحقب الإسلامية المختلفة ابتداء بصدر الإسلام الأول وانتهاء بحقبتنا المعاصرة.

لنا عودة مع
ما اسم بلاد وادي النيل في تراث العرب؟*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمأسجل متابعتى أنا الآخر, و لن أعلق أو أعقب بأى شىء حتى ينتهى أخى ابن طيبة مما يود طرحه ههنا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أليس هذا هو عين ما كنت أدعو اليه من قبل يا أخى العزيز : ان نتيح الفرصة لأخينا ابن طيبة حتى يعرض رؤيته بشكل كامل , انها نفس دعوتى بل تكاد تكون نفس ألفاظى
> فلما كنت تجادلنى و تكثر من مجادلتى فى تلك المسألة تحديدا ؟!!
> ان جدالك لى هو ما دعانى الى التعجب منك فيما سبق
> وهو التعجب الذى أنكرته عليى بقولك : "قبل أن تتعجب .... " الى آخره
> والآن أجدك تتبنى نفس موقفى , وكان يسعدنى لو أن هذا حدث فى المرة الأولى
> اننى لا أطالبك بالرد , ولكنى فقط أسجل موقف مثلما أنت تسجل متابعة
> كما اننى لا أبغى جدالا ولا مناوشات فقد انتهى هذا العهد بموت والدتى عليها رحمة الله
> وتأكد بأننى لا أحمل لك و لأخى ابن طيبة الا كل احترام وتقدير حتى وان اختلفنا فى الرأى
> ...


*اهلا اخي الفاضل ذو راي رشيد اشكر لك سعة صدرك و موافقتك علي راي اخي الصاعق بتاجيل اي نقاش حتي نصل الي نهاية الموضوع
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

لا شكر على واجب , كما أنك تعلم أن هذا كان رأيى من البداية , بل انى كنت أول من يدعو الى ذلك ولكن أخى الفاضل الصاعق - عفا الله عنه - هو الذى عارض رأيى فى حينه , ثم هو الآن الذى يتبناه ويعمل به وهذا أمر يشكر عليه اذ أن الرجوع الى الحق فضيلة كما يقولون
وبالمناسبة أهنئكم بالدبلوم فألف مبروك , وعقبال الدكتوراه 
 و أحثك على أن تسرع الخطى قليلا فى عرضك الحالى وأن تلج بنا الى لب البحث دون الاطالة فى المقدمات لأنك قد أثرت فضولنا و نجحت بامتياز فى اثارتنا وتشويقنا , والأمر بالطبع متروك لك , انها مجرد نصيحة مخلصة من أخ لك فى الله لك أن تأخذ بها ولك أن تدعها
تقبل تحياتى وأكرر تهنئتى وعفا الله عما سلف

----------


## الصاعق

*أخي العزيز - ذو رأي رشيد*

*الموضوع الرئيسي لفرعون موسى اعتمد على مناقشة الفرضيات على أسس تاريخية، وبهذا يكون من حق أو من حق غيري أن ينقد ويناقش الفرضيات التي يقوم عليها أي طرح على أساس تاريخي منطقي، وعندما أشرت أنت إلى أننا قد لا نتفق مع أصحاب الرؤى غير التقليدية تقدمت أنا باقتراح لفتح موضوع مستقل يخص وجهة النظر تلك كي يتم إفساح المجال للرؤى الأخرى بقدر أدنى من التدخل، وبالتالي هو أمر منطقي تماماً أن يختلف رد فعلي هنا عن رد فعلي هناك بما أنها كانت فكرتي من الأصل أن يتم فصل المسارين، وبذلك يزول ما اعتقدته من تناقض، أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت* 

في حفظ الله

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمالأخ العزيز - الصاعق

ما أيسر أن أرد عليك , ولكنى سبق وان وعدت بألا أعلق أو أعقب بشىء , كما أنى لا أحب أن أنجرف وراء شهوة الجدال فى أمور أراها من الصغائر, فلسنا فى حرب  
أنت ترى أنك لم تخطىء ؟ فليكن , لك ما تريد
وترى أننى قد أسأت فهمك. ربما ؟ لن أجادلك فى هذا , فكل هذه صغائر لن تقدم أو تؤخر و لا أحب أن ينزل مستوى الحوار الى هذا الحد وخاصة وأنه تجمعنى بك رؤية فكرية مشتركة واحدة وهذا هو العجيب فى الأمر !!
لندع صديقنا العزيز ابن طيبة يكمل عرضه فى جو من الصفاء
وتذكر ما سبق أن قلته من أننى لا أحمل لأى منكما الا كل احترام وتقدير , فى حفظ الله

----------


## الصاعق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الأخ العزيز - الصاعق
> 
> ما أيسر أن أرد عليك , ولكنى سبق وان وعدت بألا أعلق أو أعقب بشىء , كما أنى لا أحب أن أنجرف وراء شهوة الجدال فى أمور أراها من الصغائر, فلسنا فى حرب 
> أنت ترى أنك لم تخطىء ؟ فليكن , لك ما تريد
> وترى أننى قد أسأت فهمك. ربما ؟ لن أجادلك فى هذا , فكل هذه صغائر لن تقدم أو تؤخر و لا أحب أن ينزل مستوى الحوار الى هذا الحد وخاصة وأنه تجمعنى بك رؤية فكرية مشتركة واحدة وهذا هو العجيب فى الأمر !!
> لندع صديقنا العزيز ابن طيبة يكمل عرضه فى جو من الصفاء
> وتذكر ما سبق أن قلته من أننى لا أحمل لأى منكما الا كل احترام وتقدير , فى حفظ الله


*يا عزيزي أي جدال وأي ( نزول إلى مستوى ) الذي تتحدث عنه ؟؟؟؟  كل ما حدث هو أني أوضحت لك تسلسل الأحداث فقط؟*

*على كل أرجو أن تتمع معي بعرض الصديق إبن طيبة*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما اسم بلاد وادي النيل في تراث العرب؟
إن المتصفح للكتب التاريخية العربية التي تعنى بنقل أحداث الرحالة وحواراتهم وكتاباتهم ووصفهم للبلدان أيام الدول الإسلامية المتلاحقة، سيجد دلائل كثيرة تجيب على السؤال أعلاه. فتكرار اسم مصر كمسمى لبلاد وادي النيل يصعب حصره بسبب كثرة وروده في التراث العربي. ولكن هل تواتر اسم مصر بهذه الكثرة في متون الكتب التراثية يجيب على سؤالنا التحقيقي أعلاه؟ لننظر في هذا المقتبس التراثي لابن بطوطة كنموذج لما نعني: " ... والنيل يفترق بعد مسافة من مصر على ثلاثة أقسام ولا يعبر نهر منها إلا في السفن شتاء وصيفا وأهل كل بلد لهم خلجان تخرج من النيل فإذا مد أترعها وفاضت على المزارع. الأهرام والبرابي من العجائب المذكورة على مر الدهور وللناس فيها كلام كثير وخوض في شانها وأولية بنائها ويزعمون أن العلوم التي ظهرت قبل الطوفان أخذت من هرمس الأول الساكن بصعيد مصر الأعلى ويسمى الخنوج وهو إدريس عليه السلام وأنه أول من تكلم في الحركات الفلكية والجواهر العلوية وأول من بنى الهياكل ومجد الله تعالى وفيها أنه أنذر الناس بالطوفان وخاف ذهاب العلم ودروس الصنائع فبنى الأهرام والبرابي وصور فيها جميع الصنائع والآلات ورسم العلوم فيها لتبقى مخلدة ويقال أن دار العلم والملك بمصر مدينة منوف وهي على بريد من الفسطاط فلما بنيت الإسكندرية انتقل الناس إليها وصارت دار العلم والملك إلى أن أتى الإسلام فاختط عمرو بن العاص رضي الله عنه مدينة الفسطاط فهي قاعدة مصر إلى هذا العهد والأهرام بناء بالحجر الصلد المنحوت متناهي السمو مستدير متسع الأسفل ضيق الأعلى كالشكل المخروط ولا أبواب لها ولا تعلم كيفية بنائها ومما يذكر في شانها أن ملكًا من ملوك مصر قبل الطوفان ..." *
كما هو واضح من المقطع المقتبس أعلاه، فإن ابن بطوطة ينقل وصفاً ومعلومات عن بلاد وادي النيل التي يسميها "مصر". ولم يعنيه في هذا المقتبس مناقشة اسم بلاد وادي النيل حين أورد اسم "مصر" في وصفه لمشاهداته التي نقلها لقرائه العرب. فكل ما أورده من مسميات هو ما كان متعارفًا عليه ثقافياً بين الناس في زمان تأليف كتابه. فهمه كان نقل مشاهداته مع التعليق عليها لا مناقشة الأسماء الواردة فيها. ولو سألنا ابن بطوطة عن حقيقة ما إذا كان الاسم الذي أورده في كلامه، أي "مصر"، هو عينه الاسم الذي كان شائعاً في بلاد وادي النيل أيام فرعون أم لا؟ وما الدليل على ذلك؟ لأمكن أن يكون له كلام آخر. فلا يجوز أن ندعي أن ابن بطوطة والعشرات أمثاله من المؤرخين الكبار يجزمون كلما ذكروا اسم "مصر" في معرض رواياتهم وأخبارهم وقصصهم أن هذا دليل على أن شعب بلاد وادي النيل كانوا يسمون أرضهم "مصر" أيام فرعون! ولكن ما نستطيع الجزم به هو أن ابن بطوطة وبني قومه (في زمانه) كانوا متعارفين في ما بينهم على أن بلاد وادي النيل تدعى "مصر" ولكن، بمنأى عن فرعون وقومه، هل يعترف كل شعب وادي النيل حتى في زمن ابن بطوطة بما تعارف عليه ابن بطوطة وقومه أيام حكم المماليك البحرية لوادي النيل؟ ولتقريب الصورة أكثر، بعد فتح أشبانيا * أطلق المسلمون اسم الأندلس على الأرض التي فتحوها وأصبح هذا الاسم متعارفاً عليه بين عموم المسلمين في شتى أصقاعهم وبلدانهم وملأ هذا الاسم كتب التاريخ عندنا كلما ورد ذكر أحداث فتح وعموميات شؤون أسبانيا. ولكن هل كان شعب أسبانيا آنذاك يعترف بهذا الاسم الذي جاءهم من الخارج رغم كثرة ذكره في كتبنا التاريخية؟ وهل احتفظوا به بعد أن استعادوا السيطرة على ارض أسبانيا رغم إنهم يعلمون أن تلك الأرض كانت تدعى في شتى أصقاع دول المسلمين المترامية بالأندلس؟ الجواب دون شك هو كلا! فقد استبدلوا اسم الأندلس بالاسم الأصل وهو أشبانيا. لذا نؤكد للقارئ الكريم أن كثرة تردد اسم "مصر" كمسمى لبلاد وادي النيل في كتب التاريخ لا يعنى شيئًا عندنا مادام هذا التكرار ليس لمناقشة أصل الاسم وتاريخه والتدليل على اعتراف قاطني الأرض بهذا الاسم وتبنيهم له في زمن كتابة المؤلف ناهيك عن زمن فرعون. فكثرة هذه المرويات التي تورد اسم "مصر" مرادفاً لبلاد وادي النيل في تراثنا إنما تبين تعارف المسلمين على اسم بلاد وادي والنيل بين المسلمين فقط، كما ساهم ذلك في تأصيل شيوع هذا الاسم بين أجيال المسلمين اللاحقة دون التحقيق في صحة انتمائه الأصيل لوادي النيل. ولكن هل هذا الشيوع على حجمه وقوة شوكته يجيب على سؤالنا التحقيقي المطروح أعلاه؟ كلا! فالاسم الذي نطلقه على مكان ما، ليس بالضرورة الاسم الذي يسميه به أصحابه.
وبعد أن تأكد لنا أن مسمى "مصر" كان شائعاً ومتعارفاً عليه بين المسلمين أيام المماليك، وهو زمن ابن بطوطة، كرديف لاسم بلاد وادي النيل، فإن علينا أن نرجع 700 سنة تقريبا إلى الوراء لنصل قريبا من عهد رسول الله (ص) لنتحقق بأنفسنا ما إذا كان اسم بلاد وادي النيل مختلفاً آنذاك بين المسلمين أم مازال معروفاً باسم "مصر" أيضاً؟

لنا عودة 
_______________________________________
المراجع
كتاب اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء ص 42
* محمد اللواتي، رحلة ابن بطوطة ، ج 1 ، ص 57
* كانت أسبانيا تلفظ أشبانيا على بعض الألسن بسبب تبادل حرف السين والشين في اللغة العربية القديمة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *أخي العزيز - ذو رأي رشيد*
> 
> *الموضوع الرئيسي لفرعون موسى اعتمد على مناقشة الفرضيات على أسس تاريخية، وبهذا يكون من حق أو من حق غيري أن ينقد ويناقش الفرضيات التي يقوم عليها أي طرح على أساس تاريخي منطقي، وعندما أشرت أنت إلى أننا قد لا نتفق مع أصحاب الرؤى غير التقليدية تقدمت أنا باقتراح لفتح موضوع مستقل يخص وجهة النظر تلك كي يتم إفساح المجال للرؤى الأخرى بقدر أدنى من التدخل، وبالتالي هو أمر منطقي تماماً أن يختلف رد فعلي هنا عن رد فعلي هناك بما أنها كانت فكرتي من الأصل أن يتم فصل المسارين، وبذلك يزول ما اعتقدته من تناقض، أرجو أن أكون قد أوضحت* 
> 
> في حفظ الله


*نعم كان سبب طرح هذا الموضوع هو عرض النظريات الغير تقليدية عن فرعون موسي بعيدا عن الطرح التقليدي الذي نناقشه و ما زلنا نناقشه في الموضوع الام و هو موضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك
تحيتي للجميع*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اسم بلاد وادي النيل في عصر الخلفاء الراشدين

ففي كتاب كنز العمال أورد المتقي الهندي نص كتاب الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب (رض) إلى قائد جيوش المسلمين عمرو بن العاص والذي فتح بلاد وادي النيل سنة 20 هجرية. وجاء في كتاب الخليفة لعمرو بعد فتحه بلاد النيل ما نصه " ... ثم انظر فيما فضل بعد ذلك فاحمله إلي واعلم أن ما قبلك من أرض مصر ليس فيها خمس وإنما هي أرض صلح وما فيها للمسلمين فئ تبدأ بمن أغنى عنهم في ثغورهم وأجزأ عنهم في أعمالهم ثم تفيض ما فضل بعد ذلك على من سمى الله واعلم يا عمرو أن الله يراك ويرى عملك فإنه قال تبارك وتعالى في كتابه: ( واجعلنا للمتقين إماما ) يريد أن يقتدى به، وإن معك أهل ذمة وعهد وقد أوصى
رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بهم وأوصى بالقبط ..." *
فهذا المقطع المقتبس من هذا الخطاب القيم ورد فيه اسم "مصر" على لسان الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب (رض) أيضا كمرادف لاسم وادي النيل، كما جاء أيضا اسم القبط كمسمى لشعب ذلك الوادي، مما يؤكد أن بلاد وادي النيل هي المعنية في الخطاب. هذا يعني أن الشائع المتعارف عليه بين المسلمين يصل لعهد صدر الإسلام الأول. ومرة أخرى، كما هو الحال مع نقل ابن بطوطة السابق الذكر، لا نستطيع أن نعتد بورود اسم " مصر" في هذا الخطاب ولا في غيره من المكاتبات الإدارية بين الخلفاء والولاة والقادة المسلمين ما دام ورود هذا الاسم يكتسي طابعاً تعارفياً لا تحقيقياً. وهو ما يتجلى بوضوح في كتاب الخليفة عمر (رض) حيث جاء موضوع الكتاب ليعظ ويوجه ابن العاص في شؤون شعب وادي النيل لا لمناقشة اسم بلاد وادي النيل وما إذا كان مشتقاً من عهد فرعون. فلو طرحنا سؤالنا بشكل محدد على الخليفة الراشد ليبين لنا ما إذا كان اسم "مصر" هو ما تعارف عليه عرب الجزيرة فقط أم هو أيضاً ما تعارف عليه فرعون وقومه، فلا يبعد أن يكون للخليفة الراشد قولٌ آخر.
إن النصين المقتبسين أعلاه مجرد نماذج لمئات من المقتبسات المتناثرة في تراثنا العربي والتي من فرط كثرتها وتنوعها تجعل القارئ يسلم دون وعي بأن "مصر" اسم أصيل لبلاد وادي النيل، وأنه بالفعل اسم محسوم ومحقق فيه ومفروغ منه. ولكن ما أن تطرح هذه المقتبسات الكثيرة كإجابة على سؤالنا التحقيقي، حتى تراها على كثرتها تتهاوى الواحدة تلو الأخرى.

لنا عودة مع
اسم بلاد وادي النيل عند رسول الله (ص)

______________________________________
المراجع
كتاب اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء
* المتقي الهندي، كنز العمال، ج 5، ص 759*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اسم بلاد وادي النيل عند رسول الله (ص)

كي نحصل على ما ينسجم مع مطلبنا التحقيقي من قرينة، يجب أن نتحصل على وثيقة جاء فيها ذكر لاسم بلاد وادي النيل في محضر زعماء أو ممثلين عن كلٍ من سكان الجزيرة العربية وسكان وادي النيل. فإن وثيقة كهذه من شأنها أن تكشف لنا عن الاسم الذي يسمي به سكان وادي النيل بلادهم. لذا سنلجأ إلى مكاتبات رسول الله (ص) إلى بلاد وادي النيل لنرى بأي اسم خاطب الرسول (ص) هذا الشعب العريق عن طريق حاكمهم الرسمي في ذلك الزمان. فقد بعث الرسول الأكرم (ص) برسالة إلى المقوقس حاكم بلاد وادي النيل يدعوه فيها إلى الإسلام وقد احتفظ التراث العربي بنص تلك الرسالة ووصلنا نقشها كما هو معروض في
اللوحة التالية 



التي جاء فيها ما يلي:
"بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم . من محمد بن عبد الله إلى المقوقس عظيم القبط، سلام على من اتبع الهدى، أما بعد فإني أدعوك بدعاية الإسلام أسلم تسلم، وأسلم يؤتك الله أجرك مرتين، فإن توليت فإنما عليك إثم القبط ، " قُلْ يا أَهلَ اْلكتَابِ تَعالَوا إِلَى كَلمة سواء بينَنَا و بينَكُم أَلَّا نَعبد إِلَّا اللَّه و لا نشرِك بِه شَيئاً و لا يتَّخذَ بعضنَا بعضاً أَرباباً من دونِ اللَّه فَإِ ْ نتَولَّوا فَقُولُوا  ا ْ شهدوا بِأَنَّا مسلمون"  . كما هو واضح، نقرأ أن رسول الله قد وصف المقوقس حاكم بلاد القبط تحت الوصايا الرومانية ب "عظيم القبط". والقبط هو اسم بلاد وادي النيل والأقباط هم شعب وادي النيل، فناداه بعظيم البلاد وعظيم شعبه وكبيرهم. فلا نرى هنا ذكراً "لمصر" أو "مصريين". فلو كان اسم بلاد وادي النيل في عهد الرسول الأكرم (ص) "مصر" لكان نعت شعب هذه الأرض "بالمصريين" فتوجب حينئذ أن ينادي رسول الله (ص) كبير هذا الشعب "بعظيم المصريين أو "عظيم مصر". ولتأكيد ما نرمي إليه نجد أن رسول الله (ص) كان منسجماً مع البروتوكولات والأخلاقيات الدولية المتعارف عليها في زمانه، وذلك ما فعله مع جميع الأمم في عهده. فقد نعت هرقل إمبراطور روما في رسائله إليه "بعظيم الروم" * وشعب الروم ينعتون بالرومان. وكذلك الحال مع كسرى فارس إذ نعته في كتابه إليه "بكسرى ملك الفرس" * وشعب فارس يعرفون بالفرس. والأمر نفسه مع النجاشي حيث ناداه "بعظيم الحبشة" * وشعب الحبشة كما هو معروف ينعتون بالأحباش.
وكذلك كان الحال مع بلاد القبط حيث كان شعب القبط يعرف بالأقباط. فما علمناه من مكاتبات الرسول الكريم (ص) للمقوقس أنه نعته بعظيم القبط فهل صرح المقوقس بأنه فعلاً عظيم القبط؟ فلنقرأ رد المقوقس على كتاب رسول الله (ص) كما نقله لنا الميانجي وصاحب الطبقات الكبرى " بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم لمحمد بن عبد الله من المقوقس عظيم القبط، سلام عليك، أما بعد فقد قرأت كتابك وفهمت ما ذكرت فيه وما تدعو إليه، وقد علمت أن نبيا قد بقى، وقد كنت أظن أنه يخرج بالشام  ، وقد أكرمت رسولك، وبعثت إليك بجاريتين، لهما مكان في القبط عظيم، وبثياب، وأهديت إليك بغلة لتركبها. والسلام عليك" *. فإلى جانب أنه
لم يرد ذكر "مصر" ولا "مصريين" في خطاب المقوقس الذي يفترض أنه مصري، فإننا وجدنا ما كنا نبحث عنه، حيث صرح المقوقس في رده كتابياً بأن بلاده تسمى عندهم "قبط" وذلك في معرض كلامه حين كتب "وبعثت إليك بجاريتين، لهما مكان في القبط عظيم". إضافة لذلك، نحن نعلم أن إحدى هاتين الجاريتين المعنيتين غدت لاحقاً أماً للمؤمنين بعد أن تزوجها الرسول الأكرم (ص)، واسمها مارية (أم إبراهيم) والتي كانت تلقب أيام الرسول (ص) وإلى يومنا هذا ب"مارية القبطية"، أي السيدة التي تنتمي لأرض "القبط" وليس المعني المشاع اليوم والذي يحصر مفردة قبط على نصارى بلاد وادي النيل. ودليل ذلك أن مارية بقيت معروفة بين المسلمين بمارية القبطية حتى بعد إسلامها، بل وحتى بعد أن غدت أماً لكل المؤمنين بفضل زواجها من خاتم المرسلين (ص) ولم يرد قط في تراثنا تغيير لقبها بعد إسلامها إلى لقب يرفع عنها أثر الديانة المسيحية كما هو اعتقادنا اليوم، فبقيت تحمل لقب بلادها القبط، كما بقي الصحابي صهيب يحمل لقب بلاده الروم وبلال يحمل لقب بلاده الحبشة وسليمان يحمل لقب بلاده فارس. هذا ولم يرد اسمها الشريف منعوتاً "بالمصرية" أي بهذه الصيغة " أم المؤمنين مارية المصرية".

خلاصة القول هنا، أن  المسلمين في صدر الإسلام كانوا يسمون بلاد وادي النيل بخلاف ما كان شعب وادي النيل يسمي بلاده وينعت نفسه، كما كشف لنا ذلك رسول الله (ص) من خلال مكاتباته مع الأقباط. وهذا أمر غريب سكت عنه دهراً في حين يستدعي المزيد من التحقيق لمعرفة عمر هذا الاسم أي "القبط" في بلاد وادي النيل. فلا يمكن لفرعون أن يقف وسط قومه مناديا (يا قَومِ أَلَيس لِي مْلك مصر) كما جاء في كتاب الله وهو في بلاد يسميها هو وقومه "قبط"؟! وما انكشف لنا هو أن أهل بلاد وادي النيل كانوا من زمنٍ ما وحتى عهد رسول الله (ص) في القرن السابع للميلاد، يسمون بلادهم القبط. وهذا ما يفسر لنا أن شعب
بلاد وادي النيل ينعتون تاريخياً "بالأقباط". كما تدعونا هذه الحقيقة للتيقن من أن الأقباط لم يسموا بلادهم مصر ولم ينعتوا أنفسهم بالمصريين حتى زمن الخلفاء الراشدين وذلك لقرب الزمن بين كتاب الرسول (ص) وحقبة الخلفاء الراشدين، وهذا الطرح يؤيده ما جاء في كتاب الخليفة عمر (رض) الآنف الذكر حيث نعت شعب وادي النيل بالأقباط. مع ذلك لا نستطيع أن نعتمد ما جاء في مكاتبات خاتم المرسلين (ص) وعظيم الأقباط وذلك لتحقق شرط واحد فقط من السؤال التحقيقي وهو معرفة ماذا كان يسمي الأقباط بلادهم قبل نزول القرآن الكريم.
ولكن لا يزال شرط الزمن مفقوداً، لكون عظيم الأقباط كشف لنا عن اسم بلاده في زمانه وليس في زمن فرعون الذي يسبقه بحوالي 1900 سنة. ومع ذلك فإن هذا الكشف أحدث نقله هامة في التحقيق تتمثل في انكشاف أن ثمة تنازعاً بين اسمين لبلاد وادي النيل أحدهما "القبط" والآخر "مصر". حيث رجح المسلمون اسم مصر على اسم القبط بينما رجح الأقباط القبط على مصر لذا لزمنا المزيد من التحقيق في الأمر.

لنا عودة مع
من هم الأقباط؟
________________________________
المراجع
*  الزيعلي، نصب الراية، ج 6، ص 564 ؛ المجلسي، بحار الأنوار، ج 2، ص 383
*  أحمد بن حنبل، المسند، ج 1، ص 263
*  ابن جرير الطبري، تاريخ الطبري (تاريخ الأمم والملوك)، ج 2، ص 296
*  اليوسفي، موسوعة التاريخ الإسلامي، ج 1، ص 573
*  الأحمدي الميانجي، مكاتيب الرسول، ج 2، ص 424 ؛ محمد بن سعد، الطبقات الكبرى، ج 1، ص 260*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

> *نعم كان سبب طرح هذا الموضوع هو عرض النظريات الغير تقليدية عن فرعون موسي بعيدا عن الطرح التقليدي الذي نناقشه و ما زلنا نناقشه في الموضوع الام و هو موضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك
> تحيتي للجميع*


*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*سؤالى لك وللأخ الصاعق على السواء :
وهل تم التنويه بما ذكرته اعلاه أو بما يسميه الأخ الصاعق (فصل المسارين) ؟
هل تم الاعلان عن ذلك صراحة ؟
أقول لكما : اننى اكتشفت موضوعكم هذا  بمحض الصدفة أثناء تجوالى العشوائى فى قاعات المنتدى , ولولا ذلك ما كنت أعلم عنه شيئا على الاطلاق !!
وعلى ذلك فان تسلسل الأحداث الذى يتحدث عنه الأخ الصاعق يعد مبتور الصلة بالواقع , فلماذا تجادلوننى كل هذا الجدال رغم أننى على حق؟!
ثم يبدو أن الأخ الصاعق قد غاب عنه أنه هو نفسه قد تبنى وجهة نظرى فى تأجيل أى نقاش , وكان ذلك فى المسار الأول أى قبل ما يسميه فصل المسارين وذلك حين اقترح عليك كتابة موضوعك فى شكل مقال دون تدخل منا , وبذلك يصبح كلامه عن اختلاف ردى فعله فى المسارين بلا معنى !!
ثم هل مما يعيب الانسان أن يعترف بأنه قد أخطأ دون أن يجادل
أعلم أن كلامى لا يروق للكثيرين لأن الصراحة تؤلم وتجرح للأسف , لكن الله لا يستحى من الحق
ما كنت أود أن أعقب بشىء ولكنكما دفعتمانى الى ذلك دفعا
والله يقول الحق وهو يهدى السبيل , مع احترامى وتقديرى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*سؤالى لك وللأخ الصاعق على السواء :
> وهل تم التنويه بما ذكرته اعلاه أو بما يسميه الأخ الصاعق (فصل المسارين) ؟
> هل تم الاعلان عن ذلك صراحة ؟
> أقول لكما : اننى اكتشفت موضوعكم هذا  بمحض الصدفة أثناء تجوالى العشوائى فى قاعات المنتدى , ولولا ذلك ما كنت أعلم عنه شيئا على الاطلاق !!
> وعلى ذلك فان تسلسل الأحداث الذى يتحدث عنه الأخ الصاعق يعد مبتور الصلة بالواقع , فلماذا تجادلوننى كل هذا الجدال رغم أننى على حق؟!
> ثم يبدو أن الأخ الصاعق قد غاب عنه أنه هو نفسه قد تبنى وجهة نظرى فى تأجيل أى نقاش , وكان ذلك فى المسار الأول أى قبل ما يسميه فصل المسارين وذلك حين اقترح عليك كتابة موضوعك فى شكل مقال دون تدخل منا , وبذلك يصبح كلامه عن اختلاف ردى فعله فى المسارين بلا معنى !!
> ثم هل مما يعيب الانسان أن يعترف بأنه قد أخطأ دون أن يجادل
> أعلم أن كلامى لا يروق للكثيرين لأن الصراحة تؤلم وتجرح للأسف , لكن الله لا يستحى من الحق
> ما كنت أود أن أعقب بشىء ولكنكما دفعتمانى الى ذلك دفعا
> والله يقول الحق وهو يهدى السبيل , مع احترامى وتقديرى


*اهلا بك اخي ذو راي رشيد
لا توجد مشكلة فسواء فصلنا الموضوعين او دمجناهما معا فلن توجد مشكلة بمشيئة الله 
و من قال ان كلامك لا يروقنا علي العكس اخي الفاضل يظل الاختلاف في وجهات النظر بيننا لكن يبقي دائما بيننا الود و الاحترام
تقبل تقديري و احترامي الدائمين
و ارجو ان يظل الموضوع رغم طوله يشد انتباهك لانني لست من البارعين في استخدام الكي بورد و كتابتي علي الكمبيوتر بطيئة جدا
دمت بخير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*من هم الأقباط؟

أطلق المقوقس اسم القبط على بلاده، ويملأ هذا الاسم والنعت المشتق منه "الأقباط" كتب التراث العربي بشتى أنواعها كدلالة على شعب وادي النيل، وكتاب رسول الله (ص) للمقوقس يؤكد هذه الحقيقة ويزكيها. فلماذا لا نسمي نحن اليوم شعب جمهورية مصر العربية "بالأقباط" واستبدلناه وأجدادنا بلفظ "المصريين"؟ متى انحسر هذا الاسم التاريخي ومتى استبدل إلى ما أصبحنا نتداوله اليوم؟ من هم الأقباط الذين اختفوا عن وعي مسلمي اليوم بعد أن كانت تعج بهم وديان بلاد النيل؟ إن ما ورد في تراثنا هو أن أكثر الناس بوادي النيل كانوا الأقباط كما ينقل المقدسي" ... وقد جعلنا إقليم مصر على سبع كور ست منها عامرة ولها أيضا أعمال واسعة ذات ضياع جليلة ولم تكثر مدائن (مصر) لأن أكثر أهل السواد قبط.." 47 والمقرزي يؤكد نفس الحقيقة ويذكر أسماء الجنسيات الدخيلة على بلاد الأقباط فها هو يقول " .. وقال أبو الصلت: وأما سكان أرض (مصر) فأخلاط من الناس مختلفو الأصناف والأجناس من قبط وروم وعرب وأكراد وديلم وحبشان، وغير ذلك من الأصناف إلا أن جمهورهم قبط .." * بل إن تعداد الأقباط كان يقارب أو يضاهي عشرة ملايين نسمة أيام عمرو بن العاص، وذلك ما نستخلصه من دفاتر الخراج. فقد نقل صاحب النجوم الزاهرة هذا الخبر " ..وقال عبد الله بن لهيعة عن يحيى بن ميمون الحضرمي لما فتح عمرو مصر صالح أهلها عن جميع من فيها من الرجال من القبط ممن راهق الحلم إلى ما فوق ذلك ليس فيهم امرأة ولا شيخ ولا صبي فأحصوا بذلك على دينارين دينارين فبلغت عدتهم ثمانية آلاف ألف.." * وهذا يعني أن الشباب والرجال من الأقباط كان تعدادهم أربعة ملايين نسمة أيام الفتح الإسلامي. أضف إلى ذلك عدد النساء والشيوخ والأطفال وهم بطبيعة الحال أكثر من الرجال والشباب فيبلغ التعداد الإجمالي تقديرا زهاء عشرة ملايين. أضف إلى ذلك أن المسلمين لم يفتحوا جميع أقاليم بلاد وادي النيل إبان فتوحاتهم، لذا بقي من الأقباط جمع خارج دائرة الخراج مما يعني أن تعداد
النفوس كان أكثر من عشرة ملايين بكثير. فأين ذهبت كل هذه الملايين من شعب الأقباط منذ
الفتح الإسلامي إلى اليوم؟
تلك كانت تركيبة شعب وادي النيل بغالبيته القبطية كما ذكر المقرزي. أما اليوم فلو سألت السواد الأعظم من المسلمين والعرب عن هوية الأقباط، لوجدتهم يكادون يجزمون أن الأقباط هم نصارى جمهورية مصر العربية والذين لا يتجاوز تعدادهم 15 % من مجموع شعب الجمهورية. فهل هذا المفهوم الشائع بيننا حقيقة أم تعارفاً مضلاً بحاجة ملحة إلى المراجعة والتقويم؟

لكي نحقق في هذا الموضوع ينبغي أن نرجع أولاً إلى تراثنا لمعرفة ماذا يوجد في ذاكرة العرب بشأن شعب القبط وإلى أي زمن تمتد جذور هذا النعت في هذا البلد العريق. فهذا ابن خلدون في تاريخه يقول " ... وكذلك أيضا القبط دام ملكهم في الخليقة ثلاثة آلاف من السنين فرسخت عوائد الحضارة في بلدهم (مصر) وأعقبهم بها ملك اليونان والروم ثم ملك الإسلام الناسخ للكل فلم تزل عوائد الحضارة بها متصلة ..." * . هذا المقتبس من أقوال ابن خلدون يدل على أن شعب الأقباط عريق ويمتد واقعاً إلى عصور الأهرامات. وبمعنى آخر أن ملوك "الفراعنة" وبناة أهرامات الجيزة من خو- فو ومن- ق -رع وخف- رع وغيرهم من مشاهير الملوك الذين تملأ أسماؤهم كتب التاريخ وصولاً إلى المناهج الدراسية الحديثة، هم واقعاً الأقباط، فهم شعب القبط. و يؤكد ابن خلدون هذه الحقيقة في مقطع آخر حين يذكر الأهرامات في معرض حديثه بقوله " ... وأما ما وقع في (مصر) من أمر المطالب والكنوز فسببه أن (مصر) في ملكة القبط منذ آلاف أو يزيد من السنين وكان موتاهم يدفنون بموجودهم من الذهب والفضة والجوهر واللآلئ على مذهب من تقدم من أهل الدول فلما انقضت دولة القبط وملك الفرس بلادهم نقروا على ذلك في قبورهم فكشفوا عنه فأخذوا من قبورهم ما لا يوصف كالأهرام من قبور الملوك وغيرها وكذا فعل اليونانيون من بعدهم وصارت قبورهم مظنة لذلك لهذا العهد ويعثر على الدفين فيها كثيراً من الأوقات أما ما يدفنونه من أموالهم أو ما يكرمون به موتاهم في الدفن من أوعية وتوابيت من الذهب والفضة معدة لذلك فصارت قبور القبط منذ آلاف من السنين مظنة ..." * . هذا يعني أن مفردة أقباط هي النعت الصحيح لشعب وادي النيل حتى عهد غزو الفرس الأول للقبط سنة
525 ق.م، وذلك حسب كلام ابن خلدون الذي أكد أن مملكة الأقباط كانت قائمه منذ فترة ما
قبل الأهرامات. ولنا أن نتساءل هاهنا هل كان بناة الأهرامات بالضرورة نصارى لأنهم كانوا
يدعون بالأقباط؟ والإجابة بالنفي قطعاً، ذلك أن المسيحية بل وحتى اليهودية لم يكن لهما وجود
أيام بناء الأهرامات. فمتى تم ربط مفردة قبط وأقباط بالدين المسيحي والمسيحية وحصر هذا
النعت على متبعي هذه الديانة في حين كان يستخدم للتعبير عن جنسية يمكن أن تكون متعددة الأديان؟ ولماذا تخلت مناهج المدارس عندنا عن ذكر حقيقة أن ملوك بلاد وادي النيل كانوا
ينعتون بالأقباط واستبدل هذه المسمى الأصيل ب "مصريين"؟ هذا ما سوف ندقق فيه عبر
أقسام هذا الموضوع لنطلع على حقيقة شعب الأقباط العريق الذي لم يعد له ذكر في وعينا المعاصر بما يتناسب مع آثاره وحجمه السكاني وعراقته الضاربة في القدم.

لنا عودة
_____________________________________

المراجع
* المقدسي، أحسن التقاسيم، ج 1، ص 175 . 
* المقرزي، المواعظ والاعتبار، ص 61
* جمال الدين الأتابكي، النجوم الزاهرة، ج 1، ص18
* ابن خلدون، تاريخ ابن خلدون، ج 1, ص 369
* ابن خلدون، تاريخ ابن خلدون، ج 1, ص 388*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*بالاستناد إلى خطاب المقوقس في رده على كتاب رسول الله (ص) وكذلك كلام ابن خلدون يتبين لنا أن تسمية الأقباط لم يقتصر ذكرها كنعت لشعب وادي النيل عند عهد الإمبراطورية الفارسية، بل امتد حتى عهد رسول الله (ص). ولكن صياغة مقتبسات ابن خلدون أعلاه أضفت ضبابية على الموضوع حين فرق في كلامه بين اسم البلد ونعت شعبها!
فسمى البلاد "مصراً" وسمى شعبها "القبط" وهو منطق متناقض وغير مفهوم ويعد من جملة
المتناقضات المسكوت عنها حتى الآن، والتي تتكرر في الكثير من صياغات مؤرخينا القدماء!
فهل هذا التناقض هو كما أسلفنا ناتج عن تعارف عرب الجزيرة العربية على تسمية بلاد
وادي النيل فيما بينهم بمصر في حين يسميها أهلها بالقبط؟ أم أن ثمة أمراً نجهله هو سبب هذا
التناقض!؟ كي نتحقق من هذا الأمر الغريب، يتوجب علينا التحقيق في سجلات جميع الحقب
السياسية التي حكمت بلاد النيل وهي في مجموعها خمس حقب رئيسية:
-1 مملكة الأقباط.
- 2 حقبة الحكم الفارسي.
- 3 حقبة الحكم اليوناني.
- 4 حقبة الحكم الروماني.
- 5 حقبة الحكم العربي الإسلامي.
والهدف من هذا التحقيق التاريخي هو البحث عن مسميات بلاد وادي النيل، والتي اتضح لنا حتى الآن أنها محصورة في القبط أو قبط من غير أل التعريف، وذلك منذ عهد الأهرامات كما يشير ابن خلدون حتى عهد التنزيل. فهذه الدراسة ستعيننا على تتبع كيف ومتى دخل مسمى "مصر" إلى بلاد وادي النيل، فلعل ذلك يفسر لنا لماذا اختار العرب تسمية أرض مملكة عريقة بخلاف ما كان يسميها أهلها. فلنبدأ بأقدم وأطول حقبة حاكمة في عمر وادي النيل وهي مملكة الأقباط.

لنا عودة مع 
اسم وادي النيل في حقبة مملكة الأقباط

____________________________________________
المراجع
مازلنا ننقل بالنص عن كتاب اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء و لم نكتب اي راي شخصي لنا الا في النذر القليل مما سبق و عند تدخلنا براي لنا سوف نشير اليه في حينه*

----------


## سوما

ابن طيبة..
تسجيل حضور ومتابعة.. وبصراحة أشياء لم أكن أعلم مدى صحتها,,, :2: 
 :f2:  تسلم أيدك ..

----------


## ابن طيبة

> ابن طيبة..
> تسجيل حضور ومتابعة.. وبصراحة أشياء لم أكن أعلم مدى صحتها,,,
>  تسلم أيدك ..


*شكرا سوما علي مرورك الجميل
سعيد ان اكون سببا للمعرفة لديك
دمت بالف خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اسم وادي النيل في حقبة مملكة الأقباط

اليوم، وبعد تراكم معرفي هائل نتيجة الدراسات الميدانية العلمية المحايدة، قطعت علوم الحفريات وعلوم اللغات القديمة شوطاً لا يستهان به في فهم الكتابات الهيروغليفية التي تملأ جدران المعابد والمدافن الملكية في بقاع شتى من بلاد وادي النيل، أي القبط، والتي تغطي مساحة زمنية ضاربة في القدم، إذ ترجع إلى عصور المملكة القديمة. هذا إلى جانب العديد من
السجلات الملكية والحكومية التي كانت تُكتب على أوراق البردى. فبالرجوع إلى هذه الآثار
والسجلات يمكن لنا اليوم أن نستنطق الأقباط القدماء لنستطلع منهم ما يهمنا في طرحنا هذا وهو الاسم أو الأسماء التي أطلقوها على بلدهم تحديداً.
لقد أجمع علماء حضارة بلاد وادي النيل القديمة على قبول نظام تقسيم تاريخ هذه الحضارة العريقة عرفاً إلى عدة عصور متباينة ولكن مترابطة. ويمكن القول إن المؤرخ مانيتون * القبطي  هو أول من بد أ بعملية تقسيم التاريخ القبطي إلى حقب مبتدئاً بالعصر التاريخي يتبعه أخر سمي بعهد الأسر الملكية. وقد قسم مانيتون ملوك الأسر الملكية إلى 30 ، أسرة حاكمة تنتهي عند الغزو الفارسي الثاني لبلاد وادي النيل وذلك في سنة 343 ق.م * والذي سبقه الغزو الفارسي الأول سنة 525 ق. م. هذا التصنيف ساعد الباحثين كثيراً على فهم تاريخ القبط القديم حتى يومنا هذا. ذاك بالنسبة لحكام الوادي، أما بالنسبة للأرض فقد كان وادي النيل الممتد من الدلتا قبالة البحر الأبيض المتوسط إلى بلاد النوبة جنوباً ينقسم إلى عدة إمارات صغيرة مستقلة أخذت تلتئم تدريجياً حتى تكونت منها مملكتان عظيمتان إحداهما في الوجه أو الإقليم العلوي أو الصعيد. كما أن هذا التقسيم كان معروفاً أيضاً في الغرب القديم  كما جاء في خرائطهم السياسية القديمة حيث كان يعرف هذا الوجه ب (Superior Egypt) أو  (Upper Egypt) والوجه الآخر كان يعرف بالإقليم البحري أو السفلي ويعرف في الغرب ب (Lower Egypt)  أو (Inferior Egypt) انظر الخريطة * رقم( 1). وبقي هذا التقسيم قائماً إلى ما بعد عهد رسول الله (ص) في القرن السابع الميلادي. وكان هناك على ما يبدو ملك لكل إقليم على حدة، ولكن في حوالي عام 3020 ق.م نجح مينا، ملك الإقليم القبلي، من توحيد المملكتين تحت سلطته، فكان هذا الملك أول من حكم أرض القبط مجتمعة وأول ملوك الأسرة الأولى.



فصار الملك مينا هو الحد الفاصل بين عهدين؛ العهد القديم أو العهد التاريخي وهو ما قبل . الأسر الملكية والعهد الثاني وهو ما بعد الأسر الملكية * فماذا كان الأقباط يسمون بلادهم في حقبة ما قبل الأسر الملكية، أي قبل عام 3020ق.م؟ الإجابة تتلخص في أن العلماء لم يتعرفوا بعد على اسم سياسي موحد لبلاد وادي النيل في الحقبة التي سبقت عام التوحيد بين المملكتين. ولعل سبب ذلك هو أنه لم تكن هناك مملكة موحدة قبل هذا التاريخ حتى يطلق عليها اسم معين، مع العلم بأن تاريخ هذا الوادي يمتد إلى ما قبل سنة 5000 ق.م. فكانت بلاد وادي النيل في ذلك الوقت وكما سبقت الإشارة عبارة عن مدن وقرى متناثرة على امتداد ضفتي نهر النيل من البحر الأبيض المتوسط حتى بلاد النوبة جنوباً.
ولكن كان هناك اسم أسطوري قديم للوادي جاء ذكره في أساطير حضارة وادي النيل ولم يلتفت له الباحثون، وهو في يقيننا اسم الوادي حتى في الحقبة السابقة للأسر الملكية، وسوف نأتي على ذكره في المكان المناسب من هذا الموضوع .
أما بالنسبة لاسم الوادي بعد قيام مملكة الأقباط، وهي الحقبة الأطول في عمر أقاليم وادي النيل والتي تُعرف بعهد الأسر الملكية وتمتد من 3020 إلى 343 ق.م، فالمتداول بين المتخصصين في علوم آثار وادي النيل أن أقدم اسم موحد سمى به شعب وادي النيل بلده كان يلفظ (كيمي) (Keme) أو (كيمت) (Kemet) أو (كمت) (Kmt) * والذي يعني الأرض السوداء. ويعتقد أن هذا الاسم اختير للتعبير عن خصوبة الأرض النيلية. وهناك من ينطقها (كام) (Kam) أو (خام) (Kham) * لأغراض تخدم مصالح الطرح اليهودي * ما يعنينا هنا هو أن جميع الأسماء الوارد ذكرها أعلاه، على اختلاف ألفاظها، وبفرض أن أحدها كان فعلاً الاسم الرسمي العريق الذي أطلقه شعب القبط على بلدهم، فإنها جميعاً لا تزال لا تمت إلى لفظة "مصر" بأية صلة. ويضيف المتكلمون في علم آثار بلاد وادي النيل أن الوادي تغير اسمه لاحقًا إلى هت – كا- بتاح* (Ht-ka-Ptah)وهو المسمى الذي اشتق منه اسم مدينة منف أو منفيس Memphis والتي كانت تُعرف قديماً بين الأقباط بمدينة "الحائط الأبيض". وهذا محط خلاف فهناك من يختلف مع هذا الرأي ويؤكد أن هت-كا-بتاح أطلقه الأقباط فقط على المدينة التي تعرف بمنفس وليس على كلّ الوادي * . ولم يجد العلماء ذكراً لأي أسماء أخرى يمكن النظر فيها غير مجموع تلك السالف ذكرها.

لنا عودة
_________________________________________
المراجع
* مانيتون هو مؤرخ وكاهن سمنودى عاش أيام بطليموس الأول والذي حكم مصر من سنة 305 إلى سنة 285 ق.م.
* جيمس هنري برستد, تاريخ مصر, ص 17
* جيمس هنري برستد, تاريخ مصر, ص 561
* خارطة العالم القديم للرسام الأسباني Beato di Liebana أصدرها في القرن الثامن أي قريباً من عهد الرسول (ص) وتم نسخه في حوالي سنة 1060م 
* جيمس هنري برستد ، تاريخ مصر، ص 18
* مصر القديمة , احمد فخري
* تحوير اللفظ من كمت أو كيمت إلى خام يسهل على مروجي الطرح اليهودي دفع اللفظ باتجاه "حام" وهو ابن نبي الله نوح (ع) ليثبتوا أن شعب بلاد وادي النيل (حسب تقسيم كّتاب التوراة لأعراق الناس) حامي وليس سامي وذلك بسبب وجود ذكر حام كاسم لبلاد وادي النيل كدليل تاريخي على طرحهم. وهذا اللفظ أي خام جاء في كتاب إبراهيم لمؤلفه جوزيف سميث وبدأ يشق طريقه في كلام المثقفين الغربيين
* The Origin of theWord, "Egypt" by Nermin Sami and Jimmy Dunn*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*مداخلة شخصية

قمت بمراجعة تاريخ هيرودوت الذي أُرِخَ سنة 440 قبل الميلاد و لم ترد كلمة مصر في كتابه لا فيما كتبه عن مصر من مشاهدات و لا فيما روي عن قدماء المصريين انفسهم و لكن وردت كلمة واحدة فقط egypt و لم نجد اثرا لكلمة مصر هل كان المصريون القدماء يريدون اخفاء اسم بلدهم - مصر - عن هيرودوت ام انه ذكر اسمها المتعارف عليه في ذلك الزمان ايجبت*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*أما بالنسبة لاسم "مصر" فقد حاول بعض المتخصصين في علوم آثار وادي النيل أن يتتبع أثره في أدبيات شعب الوادي القديم لتفسير سبب إطلاق هذا الاسم المتعارف عليه بين شعوب المسلمين دون باقي شعوب العالم كاسمٍ لوادي النيل حتى يومنا هذا رغم عدم وجود أي ذكر لهذا الاسم الغامض في تاريخ القبط العريق. والطرح الوحيد المتاح اليوم هو ما طرحه  العالم الإنجليزي باج (E. Budge) حيث اقترح أن مسمى "مصر" قد يكون تحويراً للفظة مدجر (Medjr) والتي تعني بلغة شعب وادي النيل الحصن أو البرج أو القلعة ومنها اشتق تعبير "مصر المحروسة" * الذي كان متداولاً بين سكان القاهرة أيام الدولة الفاطمية ثم اختفى بعد ذلك. ويحتمل باج أن اليهود والعرب حين وصلوا إلى الوادي حوروا الكلمة نطقاً إلى "مصر" و"مصريم" * بسبب تغاير الألسن. ولكن هذا التحليل حتى لو صح بعد لَيه وحشره في ما لا طاقة له به، فهو لا يخدم مرادنا حيث ينسب هذا الاشتقاق لا لشعب وادي النيل أنفسهم بل إلى من فتح بلادهم من المسلمين. أما ذكر اليهود فليس ذو قيمة إذ لم يكن لليهود قط سلطة على بلاد وادي النيل كي يقحموا اسماً غير الذي اتفقت عليه ملايين الأنفس من أهل الديار الأصليين من الأقباط. هذا إلى جانب أن "مصر المحروسة" هو تعبير منقرض كان يطلق على القاهرة فقط، والقاهرة مدينة جديدة نشأت في العهد الإسلامي. وقد حدد لنا السيد عبد الوهاب الشعراني موقع "مصر المحروسة" هذه بقوله في سياق كلام له في كتابه "العهود المحمدية " " ونزل الشيخ مرة هو والفقراء تحت شجرة جميز بنواحي المطرية خارج مصر المحروسة فجاء جماعة من مماليك السلطان فنزلوا "  والمطرية الوارد ذكرها في سياق الكلام هي اليوم منطقة من ضواحي العاصمة تقع شمال شرقي القاهرة. هذا يعني أن القاهرة المستحدثة في العصر الإسلامي هي المعنية بمصر المحروسة لذا فإن هذا اللقب ليس عريقاً ولذلك لا نجد لهذا الطرح ما يعتد به في هذا التحقيق.
ويمكن القول إن تلك هي مجمل الأسماء القبطية التي يحتمل المتكلمون في علوم "المصريات" القديمة أن شعب وادي النيل أطلقها على بلاده الموحدة في عصر الأسر الملكية.
وفيما عدا ذلك بقي اسما الوجه القبلي والوجه البحري كما هما، وصار الملك على القسمين عبر السنين يسمى بعدة ألقاب من ضمنها "ملك الوجهين" وليس ملك بلد واحد * والخلاصة أن ما أتينا به من أسماء قبطية هي جلّ ما يطرحه العلماء كمسمى لوادي النيل أيام حكم الأقباط، ولا يوجد من بينها اسم مصر ولا أي لفظ قريب من هذا الاسم! وهذا يعني بلاد وادي النيل في الزمن الذي عاش فيه فرعون لم تكن تسمى مصر. ومع ذلك سنواصل البحث عن اسم مصر في بلاد وادي النيل في الحقب التالية لحكم الأقباط عسى نتحصل على معلومات مفيدة في هذا الصدد.

لنا عودة مع
اسم وادي النيل في حقبة الفرس
___________________________________
المراجع
* تنفرد أدبيات الدولة الفاطمية بهذا التعبير في التراث العربي، من قبيل"...عثرت من رجال التواضع الخلقي بجماعة في مصر المحروسة وصحبتهم ، وانتفعت بصحبتهم ، منهم شيخ الإسلام الشيخ نور الدين والطرابلسي والحنفي  والشيخ..." هذا كما جاء في العهود المحمدية للشعراني، ص 492
* The Origin of the Word، "Egypt"-by Nermin Sami and Jimmy Dunn
* The Origin of the Name، "Egypt"
*  الشعراني, العهود المحمدية، ص 402
* The Ancient Egypt site*

----------


## منتهى الروح

وانا التهم الاسطر كما تمنيت ان يؤتيك الله من الهمه ما ان تجري اصابعك على الكيبورد مجرى السحاب ...بحث شيق وممتع استمتع بقرأة كل سطر فيه 

ننتظر بفارغ الصبرررررررررررررررررررر فلا تتأخر علينا

----------


## ابن طيبة

> وانا التهم الاسطر كما تمنيت ان يؤتيك الله من الهمه ما ان تجري اصابعك على الكيبورد مجرى السحاب ...بحث شيق وممتع استمتع بقرأة كل سطر فيه 
> 
> ننتظر بفارغ الصبرررررررررررررررررررر فلا تتأخر علينا


*اهلا باختنا الفاضلة منتهي الروح
سعيد بتواصلك الطيب و مداخلتك الكريمة
و ادعو معك بما دعوتي به 
اللهم استجب
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اسم وادي النيل في حقبة الفرس

بالنسبة للحقبة الفارسية فقد حكم الفرس بلاد وادي النيل أثناء فترتين منفصلتين. بدأت الفترة الأولى مع الأسرة القبطية السابعة والعشرين: وتمتد من سنة 525 ق.م إلى سنة 404 ق.م، وتتكون من 5 ملوك من الفرس هم:
1- قمبيز.
2- دارا الأول.
3- جزركسس الأول.
4- ارتكز ركسس.
5- دارا الثاني.
أما الفترة الثانية فبدأت مع الأسرة القبطية الحادية والثلاثين من سنة 341 ق.م إلى سنة : 332 ق.م، وتألفت من 3 ملوك من الفرس هم*
1- ارتكزرسس الثالث.
2- ارسيس.
3-دارا الثالث.
وطوال فترتي حكم الفرس للقبط لا يوجد أي سجل أو وثيقة تذكر أنهم غيروا أسماء الأقاليم أو تركوا وراءهم تراثاً مكتوباً في أدبيات فارس تفيد بأنهم أدخلوا أسماء جديدة على الوادي. ولعل سبب ذلك هو أن حكم الفرس للوادي في مجمله لم يتعد 130 سنة متقطعة فلم يسعهم خلال تلك الفترة ترك أي أثر في مجال بحثنا ولو قصدوا ذلك. فحتى لو غيروا اسم القبط أو أضافوا اسماً آخر، فإن الفترة الوجيزة التي استلموا فيها مقاليد القبط كفيلة بأن يعيد أهل الديار أسماء مناطقهم إلى سابق عهدها بعد زوال الاحتلال *. كما أن تداول اسم القبط في عهد المقوقس دليلٌ على صحة ما نذهب إليه حيث وصل اسم "القبط" إلى عهد رسول الله (ص). لذا يمكن القول إن حقبة الحكم الفارسي للوادي لم يسعها إحداث تغيير يذكر في اسم الوادي الذي لم يتخلله ذكر "مصر" حين احتلوا البلاد.
و لنا ان نراجع تاريخ هيرودوت الذي قام بكتابته اثناء الاحتلال الفارسي لمصر و لن نجد اي اثر لهذا الاسم في هذا الكتاب *


لنا عودة مع
اسم وادي النيل إبان حقبة اليونان والرومان


_______________________________________
المراجع

* http://www.rainbownet.com.eg/koll%20.../Default.htm#7
* على سبيل المثال، وبعد أكثر من 200 سنة، أعاد شعب الهند مؤخراً اسم عاصمتهم إلى صيغته القديمة "مومباي" وذلك بعد أن غيره الإنجليز أثناء الاحتلال إلى بمبي.
* مداخلة شخصية*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اسم وادي النيل إبان حقبة اليونان والرومان

بدأت حقبة البطالمة أو اليونانيين على يد الإسكندر المقدوني سنة 332 ق.م، وتلاه بطليموس بن لاجوس وأسرته التي امتدت حتى سنة 30 ق.م حيث كان آخر ملوك هذه الحقبة كيلوباترا القبطية التي حكمت القبط تحت الوصاية البطلمية. أما حقبة الرومان التي قامت على أنقاض الحقبة اليونانية، فقد بدأت سنة 30 ق.م على يد الإمبراطور أغسطس وانشقت منها الدولة الرومانية البيزنطية لاحقاً وامتدت إلى عهد رسول الله (ص) سنة 640 م قبل أن تنهار مع الفتح الإسلامي. وقد جمعنا الحقبتين في تحقيقنا لأن لكلتيهما تأثيراً متشابهاً على وادي النيل من ناحية تغيير أو تحوير أسماء الأقاليم. فقد غيرت السلطة اليونانية بعض أسماء الأقاليم والمدن أيام حكمها لوادي النيل بسبب تعذر نطق مخارج بعض الحروف القبطية أو لأغراض سياسية. ومثال على ذلك مدينة من - نوفر القبطية، التي سماها اليونانيون "منفيس"، بينما لفظها العرب "منف" * . فإضافة حرف السين إلى أواخر الكلمات من مميزات اللغة اليونانية ، كقولهم بطليموس، أغسطس، لاجوس، انطونيوس، ماركوس، كارلوس، اوريليوس..الخ * وكذلك تحولت "خيم" إلى ليتوبوليس وتحورت "هيثرب" إلى اثريبس. ويمكن للقارئ الكريم الرجوع إلى عدة مواقع منها ما ذُكر أعلاه * ، ليتبين له أن حكام البطالمة اليونانيين قد أحدثوا تغيرات جمة في مسميات الأقاليم والمدن والقرى التي كانت تحمل أسماء قبطية أصلية. وبدراسة كل الأسماء قبل التغيير وبعده يمكن الوصول إلى نتيجة واحدة وهي أن اسم "مصر" لم يكن ضمن الأسماء التي أُدخلت على أي إقليم أو قرية أو مدينة قبطية إبان الحكم اليوناني (انظر خريطة رقم 2 التي تحوي أسماء أهم مدن وادي النيل كما جاءت باللسان اليوناني).



أما الرومان فقد ثبت أنهم أبقوا على المسميات التي ورثوها من البطالمة رغم اختلاف اللسان اليوناني عن اللسان اللاتيني. ويبدو أن سبب ذلك هو أن الحقبة البطليمية خلفت الكثير من السجلات الإدارية والسياسية والمالية والتخطيطية بعد انهيارها مما أسهم في بقاء المسميات كما هي * ، وبخاصة أن الخط اليوناني الذي أدخله حكام البطالمة كبديل للخط القبطي بقي معمولاً به في شؤون إدارة القبط حتى بعد عهد دخول المسلمين إلى القبط * ، كما أن اللغة اليونانية غدت اللغة الرسمية في كلّ الدول التي قبعت تحت الاحتلال اليوناني بما فيها القبط.
أما بالنسبة للوادي نفسه فقد ترك اليونانيون والرومان اسماً واحداً موحداً في سجلاتهم الأدبية والبيانية يدل عليه وهو ما يمكن أن نقرأه على الخرائط الرسمية الصادرة في الحقبتين.
ففي العهد اليوناني وضع هومر (Homer) وسترابوا (Strabo) وهيكتوس (Hecateus) خرائط مستنسخة * تعود إلى حقبة ما قبل الميلاد وهي جميعاً تظهر اسماً موحداً لوادي النيل تحت لفظ إجبتوس (Agyptus) (انظر خريطة رقم 3) والذي تعطيه أحد خرائطها تاريخاً يعود إلى سنة 900 ق.م، أي ما يقارب 600 سنة قبل الاحتلال اليوناني للقبط. أما الرومان فقد تركوا نفس الاسم على خرائطهم ولكن تحت اسم  Aegyptvs  * (انظر خريطة رقم 4 )

لنا عودة مع عرض الخرائط

____________________________________
المراجع 
* جيمس هنري برستد، تاريخ مصر، ص 146
* يذكر ابن أبي أصبعة أن إضافة حرف السين عند اليونان هو أشبه بالتنوين في اللسان العربي"..قال حدثني ابن غاثون المطران بشوبك وإنه أعلم أهل زمانه بمعرفة لغة الروم القديمة وهي اليونانية إن في لغة اليونان كل ما كان من الأسماء الموضوعة من أسماء الناس وغيرهم، فآخرها سين مثل جالينوس وديسقوريدس وإنكساغورس وأرسطوطاليس ديوجانيس وأريباسيوس، وغير ذلك، وكذلك مثل قولهم قاطيغورياس وباريمينياس، ومثل أسطوخودس، وأناغالس، فإن السين التي في آخر كل كلمة حكمها في لغة اليونانيين مثل التنوين في لغة العرب الذي هو في آخر الكلمة، مثل قولك زيدٌ و عمرٌ  و كتابٌ وشجرٌ، فتكون النون التي تتبين في آخر التنوين مثل السين في لغة أولئك"- ابن أبي أصيبعة، عيون الأنباء في طبقات الأطباء، ص 74
*  Akhet http://www.philae.nu/akhet/Nomes.html& The Nomes (Provinces) of Ancient Egypt
:http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/nomes.htm & THE NOMES OF EGYPT:
http://www.coinsofromanegypt.org/htm...trie_nomes.htm & Map of Egypt - Ancient&
Modern Site Names http://www.kendall-bioresearch.co.uk/egyptmap.htm & The house of lifehttp://
www.philae.nu/PerAnkh/mappage.html
*  Map of Egypt - Ancient & Modern Site Names http://www.kendallbioresearch.
co.uk/egyptmap.htm.
*  nome (Egypt) – Wikipedia http://www.answers.com/topic/nome-egypt
*  Writing in Egypt under Greek and Roman Rule
-http://scriptorium.lib.duke.edu/papyrus/texts/rule.html
*  Henry davis- http://www.henry-davis.com/MAPS/Anci...ages/106D.html*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*خريطة رقم 3: خرائط من العهد اليوناني تظهر اسم إجيبتوس كاسم موحد لوادي النيل للرسامين Hecateus B.C 500- Homer B.C 900 - Eratosthenes & Strabo B.C 200 to A.D 20



*********

خريطة رقم 4: تعود هذه الخريطة إلى العهد الروماني-للرسام Marcus Vipsanius Agrippa -20 AD



دعونا هنا نتامل مع الخرائط الثلاث بهذه المداخلة و المداخلة السابقة اقدم هذه الخرائط كان عام 900 قبل الميلاد و احدثها 20 قبل الميلاد و لا اعلم السبب الذي دعي هؤلاء الرسامين يغفلوا اسم مصر و يكتبوا بدلا منه اسم EGYPT ؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!! *

لنا عودة

_____________________________
المراجع
* مداخلة شخصية*

----------


## الصاعق

> *بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*
> سؤالى لك وللأخ الصاعق على السواء :
> وهل تم التنويه بما ذكرته اعلاه أو بما يسميه الأخ الصاعق (فصل المسارين) ؟
> هل تم الاعلان عن ذلك صراحة ؟
> أقول لكما : اننى اكتشفت موضوعكم هذا بمحض الصدفة أثناء تجوالى العشوائى فى قاعات المنتدى , ولولا ذلك ما كنت أعلم عنه شيئا على الاطلاق !!
> وعلى ذلك فان تسلسل الأحداث الذى يتحدث عنه الأخ الصاعق يعد مبتور الصلة بالواقع , فلماذا تجادلوننى كل هذا الجدال رغم أننى على حق؟!
> ثم يبدو أن الأخ الصاعق قد غاب عنه أنه هو نفسه قد تبنى وجهة نظرى فى تأجيل أى نقاش , وكان ذلك فى المسار الأول أى قبل ما يسميه فصل المسارين وذلك حين اقترح عليك كتابة موضوعك فى شكل مقال دون تدخل منا , وبذلك يصبح كلامه عن اختلاف ردى فعله فى المسارين بلا معنى !!
> ثم هل مما يعيب الانسان أن يعترف بأنه قد أخطأ دون أن يجادل
> أعلم أن كلامى لا يروق للكثيرين لأن الصراحة تؤلم وتجرح للأسف , لكن الله لا يستحى من الحق
> ...


*يا عزيزي المزيد من التوضيح*

*لقد طلبت أن ينشر إبن طيبة موضعه على شكل مقال ( قبل ) أن يقوم بفتح موضوعاً مستقلاً يتناول فيه رؤيته، واقتراحي بأن يتم فصل المسارين كان سابقاً على طرح صديقي إبن طيبة لموضوعه، وسبب طلبي من إبن طيبة وقتها أن يطرح الموضوع في شكل مقال هو أنه قال بنفسه أنه يحتاج إلى المزيد من التحقيق لأدلته، وكان في هذا فرصة له كي يعيد تشكيل رؤيته وهو يعلم أنه ينتظر نقداً واختباراً للفروض.*
* أما بعد أن تم فصل المسارين كما طلبت منذ فترة فأنا هنا فبصفة الزائر والمتابع لأن الموضوع تم فتحه لإفساح المجال أمام الرؤية غير التقليدية لموضوعنا هذا بقدر أدنى من التدخل من غير المقتنعين به، وسيكون من غير الطبيعي أن أتي هنا وأمارس نفس الرؤية النقدية كما في الموضوع الأصلي فهذا يلغي الهدف من فتح موضوع مستقل لهذا الخصوص والذي كان فكرتي أنا أساساً. أليس كذلك؟*

*فهذا كل شئ وهذا أيضاً ليس موضوع نقاش حتى تطول فيه المداولات. لقد أجبت عن تساؤلك بصفتك صديقي وليس عندي ما استطيع أن أضيفه لأني حضرت إلى هذا الموضوع كي أطالع طرح صديقي إبن طيبة ولا أعتقد أنه سيكون من الحكمة أن نخرج ابالموضوع عن مساره فقط كي يحاول أحدنا أن يثبت أن الأخر مخطئ في موضوع غير متعلق بما يقوله إبن طيبة من الأصل، ولكن كوننا أصدقاء فأني أدعوك إلى مراسلتي على الرسائل الخاصة وسأجيبك بكل ما تحب*

*والأن وبما أنك من الذين حجزوا أحد المقاعد الأمامية لمشاهدة هذا السرد الممتع فأتمنى أن تستمتع معنا* 

*في حفظ الله*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ العزيز / الصاعق..... أشكرك على ردك المهذب وعلى نعتك لى بالصديق , وأرجو أن تنعكس هذه الصداقة على حوارتنا مع بعضنا البعض من الآن فصاعد .... وكما قدمت لى توضيحا فاسمح لى أنا كذلك بأن أقدم لك توضيحا مماثلا :
أولا : أنا لم أتهمك بشىء يستدعى كل هذا الدفاع من جانبك , كل ما قلته هو أن موقفك الأخير تستحق أن تشكر عليه لأن الرجوع الى الحق فضيلة , فهل ترى فى هذا اتهاما أم ثناءا ؟
ثانيا : أنت فى المسار الأول (موضوع : فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك) كنت لا تدع أى مشاركة من مشاركات أخينا ابن طيبة الا وتقوم بالرد عليها وتفندها أولا بأول , وهنا يأتى سؤالى لك : ألم تكن تعلم حينذاك أن ما ترد عليه هو من جنس الرؤى الغير تقليدية ؟!!
أعتقد أنك كنت تدرك جيدا أن ما كان يقدمه لنا الأخ ابن طيبة يعد رؤية غير تقليدية بالمرة ومع ذلك فلم تمتنع عن مناقشته ولم تقل له مثل ما قلته هنا من أنك سوف تؤجل مناقشته الى ما بعد نهاية طرحه , أليس كذلك يا صديقى ؟!
ثالثا : أراك لا زلت تتحدث عن مسارين منفصلين لكل منهما منهجه الخاص به , مع أننى قد أوضحت لك سابقا أن مسألة المسارين هذه أسطورة لا سند لها من الواقع , لقد سألتك من قبل ولا زلت أسألك مجددا : هل تم الاعلان عن فتح هذا المسار الجديد من قبل أن يفتح ؟ بالله عليك هل علمت أنت شخصيا بذلك ؟!
رابعا : ثم سؤال آخر : متى اشترطتم على الأعضاء ألا يتدخلوا بمناقشة أصحاب الرؤى الغير تقليدية الا بأدنى قدر على حد وصفك ؟! هل نصت قوانين المنتدى على ذلك الشرط ؟ ومتى ؟ وأين ؟ أم أن ذلك هو رأى شخصى لك ؟
الأسئلة كثيرة يا صديقى ولكنى لا أنتظر ردودا عليها , بل ولا أريد ذلك , كل ما أردته أن أوضح لك أن الأمور واضحة لى بالفعل واننى لست فى حاجة الى أى توضيح فضلا عن المزيد منه كما تقول
ولست أنا الذى يخرج بالموضوع عن مساره يا عزيزى , بل أنا الذى يتم استفزازه من حين لآخر بعد أن أكون قد هدأت وسكنت !!  تحياتى

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اخي الفاضل ذو راي رشيد
حنانيك اخي الفاضل فيعلم ربي ان اخي الصاعق لم يقصد اي شيء من توضيح وجهة نظره لانه خاف ان لم يرد يعتبر هذا تجاهلا من قبله تجاهكم لذا آثر ان يرد حتي يوضح وجهة نظره لا اكثر و لا اقل و ما عرضي لفكرتي او اطروحتي في الموضوع الام الا لنتجاذب اطراف الحديث و لاستفيد من وجهات نظركم و اراؤكم التي تختلف بالطبع عن وجهة نظري فتتسع رؤيتي للموضوع و استطيع الوقف علي النقد الذي من الممكن ان يوجه لاطروحتي 
و لقد لاحظت ان معظم مداخلاتي الاخيرة في الموضوع الام كانت عبارة عن طرح مقدمة تحوي الكثير من الاسئلة التي كنتم تشاركوني الاجابة عليها او تعرضون وجهة نظركم فيها مما افادني كل الافادة

لو قابلت يوما اخي الصاعق لعلمت انه شخصية تحبها عندما تراها للوهلة الاولي حب في الله ليس له سبب و ان شاء الله سوف يجمعنا لقاء بك عندما يكون في مصر ان شاء الله حتي تتعرف علينا وجها لوجه 
دمت بكل خير
*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*أما هرودوس (هيرودوت) (Huroduse) المؤرخ الإغريقي المعروف فقد ترك لنا خريطة تظهر اسم الوادي من غير حرف السين كما هو واضح في (خريطة رقم 5) حيث ذُكر اسم الوادي بلفظ إجيبت (Egypt) وهناك خريطة تظهر عدة أسماء ونعوت للوادي كإجبتوس وگبتي وگبتوا كما جاء في (خريطة  رقم 6) للرسام جالستالدي (Gastaldi)الروماني. ولم يكن أوربية أخرى مثل الأسبان. فالخريطة رقم 1 تحتوي اسم (إگبت)ي من غير (Egipt)،إضافة حرف السين اليوناني الروماني، وهي لرسام اسباني. أما بقية الخرائط الغربية التي
تلت العهد النبوي حتى يومنا هذا (انظر خريطة 8 ) فهي جميعاً تحمل اسماً واحداً هو (إجيبت) أو اجيبتوس ( Egyptvs - Egypt ) وهو الاسم عينه الذي تتبعنا أثره إلى ما قبل العهد اليوناني.


خريطة رقم 5: خريطة لهردوس تظهر اسم إجيبت كاسم للوادي للرسام Herodotus B.C 450



خريطة رقم 6



خريطة رقم 7



أما بالنسبة لاسم "مصر" فلم نجد له حتى هذه الحقبة أي أثر على الأرض المعروفة بالقبط. لم
نجد له أي أثر في تاريخ بلاد ضارب في القدم تمتد حضارته إلى ما قبل سنة 5000 ق.م. لم
نجد إقليماً يحمله ولا مدينة ولا حتى قرية، ولم نجد أي اعتراف من دول العالم القديم بهذا الاسم!
فكيف يمكن لبلاد عريقة أن يشاع لها اسم لا أثر له في تاريخها المديد؟! بينما نلاحظ، كما جاء في الخرائط 5 ،4 ، 3 ، أن ليبيا احتفظت باسمها القديم إلى اليوم وهي أقل تأثيراً على العالم القديم من بلاد وادي النيل، في حين أن اضطربت تسمية بلاد وادي النيل وتنازعها اسمان أحدهما عريق والآخر يبدو أنه حديث نسبياً.

و لكن لما نسبق الاحداث ؟

لنا عودة مع 
اسم وادي النيل في الحقبة الإسلامية

______________________________
المراجع
* Henry Davis Consulting http://www.henry-davis.com/MAPS/Anci...Pages/109.html
*  Antique Maps http://www.helmink.com/Antique_Map_G...Ptolemy_Egypt/
*  The Discovery of the Nile-Guadalupi- map 44*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيميعلم ربى أنى لا أكن لأخى الصاعق ولكم كذلك الا كل احترام وتقدير , ولقد أعلنتها من قبل أكثر من مرة وأخبرته بذلك , بل اننى قد امتدحته بأكثر من ذلك لو يتذكر , وأشعر انه انسان مهذب بالفعل حتى من دون أن أراه
واذا كنت ترى أن فى ردى عليه شيئا من الحدة فوالله ما قصدت الى ذلك أبدا , لكن هذا هو أسلوبى مع الجميع , ولعلك تذكر فى هذا الصدد ما كان بينى وبين الأخ الفاضل جند الله من مناقشات عاتية , الى حد انك قد اضطررت الى حذف احد ردودى عليه لحدة لهجته, على أية حال أعتذر عن أى كلمة خرجت منى دونما قصد فى أى وقت , ودمتم بكل خير

----------


## الصاعق

أخي العزيز، هذا رد أخير حفاظاً على مسار الموضوع بعد أذنك



> ثانيا : أنت فى المسار الأول (موضوع : فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك) كنت لا تدع أى مشاركة من مشاركات أخينا ابن طيبة الا وتقوم بالرد عليها وتفندها أولا بأول , وهنا يأتى سؤالى لك : ألم تكن تعلم حينذاك أن ما ترد عليه هو من جنس الرؤى الغير تقليدية ؟!!


مرة أخرى، نعم كنت أعلم، وأنا لا أوافق على هذه الرؤى لأسبابي الخاصة، ولذلك أقترحت أن يتم فصل المسارين حتى لا يضيع أصحاب كل اتجاه وقتهم في مناقشة الأخرين بدلاً من طرح وجهة نظرهم ( يعني نرتاح ونريح بالبلدي ).




> ثالثا : أراك لا زلت تتحدث عن مسارين منفصلين لكل منهما منهجه الخاص به , مع أننى قد أوضحت لك سابقا أن مسألة المسارين هذه أسطورة لا سند لها من الواقع , لقد سألتك من قبل ولا زلت أسألك مجددا : هل تم الاعلان عن فتح هذا المسار الجديد من قبل أن يفتح ؟ بالله عليك هل علمت أنت شخصيا بذلك ؟!




يا سيدي ل تعد هذه مشكلة، القاعة روادها قلائل والمهم أن الموضع تم فتحه وأنك هنا بنفسه مشارك فيه 




> رابعا : ثم سؤال آخر : متى اشترطتم على الأعضاء ألا يتدخلوا بمناقشة أصحاب الرؤى الغير تقليدية الا بأدنى قدر على حد وصفك ؟! هل نصت قوانين المنتدى على ذلك الشرط ؟ ومتى ؟ وأين ؟




الأمر بين الأصدقاء لا يقوم على القوانين الجافة إنما هي فكرة طرحتها ووافق عليها والدي صاحب الموضوع الأصلي وأيدها مشرف القاعة. والهدف منها إفساح المجال لهم، ومن لا يرغب بمتابعة الموضوع من وجهة النظر هذ فلديه الموضوع الأصلي لفرعون الخروج.




> الأسئلة كثيرة يا صديقى ولكنى لا أنتظر ردودا عليها , بل ولا أريد ذلك




في أي منتدى أي أسئلة تسأل سيجاب عليها، والأسئلة التي لا ترغب في أن تحصل لها على إجابة لا تطرحها، فمن غير الممكن أن أتجاهل مشاركة موجهة إلي، وبصفة شخصية




> , كل ما أردته أن أوضح لك أن الأمور واضحة لى بالفعل واننى لست فى حاجة الى أى توضيح فضلا عن المزيد منه كما تقول




كلنا نحتاج إلى التوضيح من أن لأخر ليس في هذا أي عيب، وخصوصاً إ، كان الأمر يتعلق بتفسير تصرفات أشخاص أخرين.




> ولست أنا الذى يخرج بالموضوع عن مساره يا عزيزى , بل أنا الذى يتم استفزازه من حين لآخر بعد أن أكون قد هدأت وسكنت !! تحياتى




*بكل صراحة ووضوح لم يطرح هذه النقطة غيرك ولم يصر على مواصلة الخوض فيها غيرك، وهي لا علاقة لها بموضوع المناقشة من قريب أو بعيد وإنما تتناول لماذا فعل الصاعق كذا أو لم يفعل كذا. ولا يجب أن تعد الرد على ما تقوله أو مخالفتك في الرأي استفزازاً فهذا سيحدث الكثير جداً من المرات في المنتدى وصدقني الكثير ممن سيختلفون معك سيكونون أقل موضعية بكثير مني، فرفقاً بنفسك فإنما هو تبادل أراء وليس أكثر.*

* وعلى كل لقد قلت لك كل ما استطيعه حول ما تطرحه، وسأعتذر لك مقدماً بأني لن يكون باستطاعتي التقدم بمزيد من الردود حول نقطة خارج سياق الموضوع وتخرج به عن هدفه، وهذا ليس لقلة احترامي أو تقديري- حاشا لله-  لك بل بالعكس تماماً، فأنا أرحب بأسئلتك لو كانت شخصية نقدية لكن أرجو أن ترسل المزيد منها لو كان لديك على الرسائل الخاصة وسأكون تحت أمرك في الأجابة عن أي عدد منها ولندع صديقنا إبن طيبة يكمل موضوعه دون أن تشغله أمور أخرى جانبية*

*دمت بخير*

----------


## الصاعق

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يعلم ربى أنى لا أكن لأخى الصاعق ولكم كذلك الا كل احترام وتقدير , ولقد أعلنتها من قبل أكثر من مرة وأخبرته بذلك , بل اننى قد امتدحته بأكثر من ذلك لو يتذكر , وأشعر انه انسان مهذب بالفعل حتى من دون أن أراه
> واذا كنت ترى أن فى ردى عليه شيئا من الحدة فوالله ما قصدت الى ذلك أبدا , لكن هذا هو أسلوبى مع الجميع , ولعلك تذكر فى هذا الصدد ما كان بينى وبين الأخ الفاضل جند الله من مناقشات عاتية , الى حد انك قد اضطررت الى حذف احد ردودى عليه لحدة لهجته, على أية حال أعتذر عن أى كلمة خرجت منى دونما قصد فى أى وقت , ودمتم بكل خير


*يا عزيزي حاشا لله أن تعتذر الأمر أبسط من ذلك ألف مرة، هذا لا يكون بين الأصدقاء والأخوة،* 
*بارك الله فيك*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اسم وادي النيل في الحقبة الإسلامية

ونصل إلى الحقبة الإسلامية، وهي الحقبة الأخيرة التي امتدت من سنة 20 هجرية حين فتح عمرو بن العاص آخر حصون بلاد وادي النيل إلى يومنا هذا. وقد سبق أن تبين لنا من مراسلات الخليفة عمر بن الخطاب (رض) وعمرو بن العاص، إلى جانب روايات التراث العربي، أن المسلمين كانوا يطلقون على بلاد وادي النيل اسم مصر بينما كان شعب الوادي نفسه يسمون أنفسهم بالأقباط ويسمون بلادهم قبط أو القبط. إن المعضلة التي تواجه الباحث هي معرفة أسباب تسمية المسلمين لبلاد القبط بمصر مع أنه لا يوجد على ارض القبط أي منطقة أو مدينة أو كورة أو قرية أو حتى ضيعة تسمى مصر أيام فتح المسلمين. فكل ما جاء في التراث العربي لتلك الحقبة يشير إلى أن التقسيمات الإقليمية التي كانت على عهد اليونانيين والرومان ومن قبلهم مملكة القبط بقيت كما هي مع تغير ألفاظ أسماء بعض الكور لتتناسب مع اللسان العربي. ولكن ما من وجود لاسم مصر في مجمل الأسماء المذكورة أيام الفتح الإسلامي. فها هو اليعقوبي يذكر في تاريخه أهم أسماء مناطق القبط التي تخلو من ذكر اسم مصر:" وكانت مملكة القبط (أرض مصر) من كور الصعيد: منف، ووسيم، والشرقية، والقيس، والبهنسا، وأهناس، ودلاص، والفيوم، وأشمون، وطحا، وأبشاية، وهو، وقفط، والاقصر، وأرمنت، ومن كور أسفل الأرض: أتري، وعين شمس، وتنوا، وتمي، وبنا، وبوصير، وسمنود، ونوسا، والاوسية، والبجوم، وبسطة، وطرابية، وقربيط، وصان، وإبليل، وسخا، وتيدة، والافراحون، ونقيزة، والبشرود، وطوة، ومنوف العليا، ومنوف السفلى، ودمسيس، وصا، وشباس، والبذقون، وإخنا، ورشيد، وقرطسا، وخربتا، وترنوط، ومصيل،ومليدش." * ولنا أن نتساءل هنا عما جاء في مطلع هذا المقتبس حيث يقول اليعقوبي "..وكانت مملكة القبط أرض مصر.." لماذا يضطر اليعقوبي إلى لصق عبارة "أرض مصر"
بعد "مملكة القبط" العريقة في كلامه؟! هل مملكة القبط الضاربة في عمق الزمن نكرة كي تحتاج إلى تعريفها بأّنها أرض "مصر"؟ في حين يكتفي أي فرد في الغرب بمفردة "إجيبت" للدلالة على بلاد القبط. هل قُراء كُتب اليعقوبي من العرب بحاجة إلى هذا التوضيح ليدركوا الأرض التي يقصدها اليعقوبي بتقسيمات الأرض المعنية في حديثه؟ أم أن اليعقوبي اضطر إلى وضع هذا الترادف، الذي يبدو أشبه بالحشو، للربط بين ثقافة قائمة في أذهان قرائه وواقع مغاير على الأرض؟ هذا ما سيتضح لنا لاحقاً.
أما الحموي في معجم البلدان فينقل لنا حقيقة أنه كانت هناك "مصر" في تقسيمات مملكة القبط مضيفاً بمزيد من التفصيل أن القرى كانت تعد بالآلاف وذكر أسماء مدن أخرى في وادي النيل لم يأت على ذكرها اليعقوبي، إذ يقول " ... وذكر من له معرفة بالخراج وأمر الدواوين أنه وقف على جريدة عتيقة بخط أبي عيسى المعروف بالنويس متولي خراج مصر يتضمن قرى مصر والصعيد وأسفل الأرض ألفان وثلاثمائة وخمس وتسعون قرية، منها: الصعيد تسعمائة وسبع وخمسون قرية، وأسفل أرض مصر ألف وأربعمائة وتسع وثلاثون قرية، والآن فقد تغير ذلك وخرب كثير منه فلا تبلغ هذه العدة، وقال القضاعي: أرض مصر
تنقسم قسمين فمن ذلك صعيدها وهو يلي مهب الجنوب منها وأسفل أرضها وهو يلي مهب الشمال منها، فقسم الصعيد عشرون كورة وقسم أسفل الأرض ثلاث وثلاثون كورة، فأما كور الصعيد: فأولاها كورة الفيوم، وكورة منف، وكورة وسيم، وكورة الشرقية، وكورة دلاص، وكورة بوصير، وكورة أهناس، وكورة الفشن، وكورة البهنسا، وكورة طحا، وكورة جير، وكورة السمنودية، وكورة بويط، وكورة الاشمونين، وكورة أسفل أنصنا وأعلاها، وكورة قوص وقاو، وكورة شطب، وكورة أسيوط، وكورة قهقوة، وكورة إخميم، وكورة دير أبشيا، وكورة هو، وكورة إقنا، وكورة فاو، وكورة دندرا، وكورة قفط،وكورة الاقصر،
وكورة إسنا، وكورة أرمنت، وكورة أسوان." * وإذا نظرنا في مقتبس الحموي نجد أن ذكر "مصر" كتقسيم أرضي أضاف تعقيداً لا غاية له وذلك حين قال "..خراج مصر يتضمن قرى مصر والصعيد وأسفل الأرض..." فهنا نقرأ 3 تقسيمات: "مصر" و"الصعيد" و"أسفل الأرض" بينما يعرف على الأرض تقسيمان فقط منذ عهد مملكة الأقباط، كما نقل اليعقوبي في المقتبس السابق، وهما الصعيد وأسفل الأرض. وهذا ما تداركه الحموي نفسه في ما جاء في باقي المقتبس أعلاه حين أورد كلام القضاعي "... وقال القضاعي: أرض مصر تنقسم قسمين فمن ذلك صعيدها وهو يلي مهب الجنوب منها وأسفل أرضها وهو يلي مهب الشمال منها ..."، وهذان القسمان هما الوجهان اللذان وحدهما الملك مينا القبطي وصار ملوك القبط من يومها يلقبون بملوك الوجهين. فلماذا يضطر المؤرخون لإقحام مفردة "مصر" في مكان لا تنتمي إليه جغرافياً لأغراض تبدو توضيحية أكثر منها تعريفية أو تحقيقية؟
فضلاً عما جاء أعلاه، فقد ترك لنا الأدريسي (المتوفى سنة 1165 م ) خريطة عربية (انظر الخريطة 9) * لمدن وأقاليم حوض النيل وهي تحوي الكثير من أسماء المدن التي ذكرها الحموي واليعقوبي ولا يوجد بها ذكر لأرض أو مدينة تسمى مصر. خلاصة القول هو أن
المسلمين كانوا يعرفون وادي النيل باسم مصر. ولكن على الأرض لا يعرف المؤرخون العرب أي أرض أو مدينة أو قرية تُعرف باسم "مصر" لا حديثاً ولا قديماً؟ فلا أثر لهذا الاسم لا في القوائم التراثية ولا في الخرائط، عدا تسمية نهر النيل بنيل "مصر" في خارطة الإدريسي وهذا لا يعتد به لكونه إضافة توضيحية وليست تحقيقية من الرسام. فلو حذفت "مصر" من عبارة "نيل مصر" لما تأثر المعنى في وعي المطلع على الخريطة، ولكن هل تستطيع أن تحذف كلمة نيل ويبقى المعنى؟



لنا عودة مع
ما هو اسم بلاد وادي النيل العريق إذن؟



_______________________________
المراجع
* اليعقوبي, تاريخ اليعقوبي، ج 1، ص 189
*  الحموي, معجم البلدان، ج 5، ص 139
*  حسين مؤنس, أطلس تاريخ الإسلام، ص*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمكما أن اللسان له عفة فان القلم كذلك له عفة , وأنا سوف أعف قلمى عن لغو القول أوالجدال بالباطل , ولكنى فقط أنصح كل من يريد ان يرد على كلام أحد بأن يفهم كلامه أولا حق الفهم ويعرف ما الذى يعنيه قبل أن يرد عليه , أما أن تتملكنا ( شهوة الجدل) فنسارع بالرد قبل أن نفهم الكلام ونستوعب معانيه فهذا أمر أقل ما يقال فيه أنه غير مستحب 
اللهم اجعلنا ممن قلت فيهم : "واذا مروا باللغو مروا كراما " اللهم آمين

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمأخى الفاضل / ابن طيبة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبعد
مجهود كبير منك بلا شك و مشكور عليه , ولكن ما كان أغناك عن هذا العرض الطويل الذى يمكن اختصاره فى سطر واحد كالتالى :
لن نجد اسم مصر علما على مصر المعروفة و لدى قاطنيها تحديدا الا بعد الفتح الاسلامى لها
تلك هى خلاصة المسألة من بعد البحث والتحقيق
ويمكننا منذ الآن أن نوافقك على تلك الخلاصة دون أن نطالبك بمزيد بيان , ودون أن نجادلك فى صحتها , لأننا مقرون بصحتها حتى من قبل أن تبدأ عرضك هذا , لا تعجب من قولى هذا فتلك هى الحقيقة دون جدال
فما الذى يبقى الآن ؟
يبقى أن نبحث عما يمكن أن نستخلصه من تلك المسالة التى انتهينا اليها واتفقنا عليها , لأن هذا هو ما يمكن أن نختلف حوله بحق , وأنت تعلم أن الاتفاق على المقدمات لا يعنى بالضرورة الاتفاق على طريقة تفسيرها كيلا تدعم نتيجة فضفاضة و كبيرة عن جسد وقوام تلك المقدمات
أعنى ان الاستنباط يجب أن يكون فى حدود ما تسمح به المقدمات دونما تزيد وتوسع , انتظر رأيك وفى حفظ الله

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمأخى الفاضل / ابن طيبة السلام عليكم ورحمة الله  وبعد
> مجهود كبير منك بلا شك و مشكور عليه , ولكن ما كان أغناك عن هذا العرض الطويل الذى يمكن اختصاره فى سطر واحد كالتالى :
> لن نجد اسم مصر علما على مصر المعروفة و لدى قاطنيها تحديدا الا بعد الفتح الاسلامى لها
> تلك هى خلاصة المسألة من بعد البحث والتحقيق
> ويمكننا منذ الآن أن نوافقك على تلك الخلاصة دون أن نطالبك بمزيد بيان , ودون أن نجادلك فى صحتها , لأننا مقرون بصحتها حتى من قبل أن تبدأ عرضك هذا , لا تعجب من قولى هذا فتلك هى الحقيقة دون جدال
> فما الذى يبقى الآن ؟
> يبقى أن نبحث عما يمكن أن نستخلصه من تلك المسالة التى انتهينا اليها واتفقنا عليها , لأن هذا هو ما يمكن أن نختلف حوله بحق , وأنت تعلم أن الاتفاق على المقدمات لا يعنى بالضرورة الاتفاق على طريقة تفسيرها كيلا تدعم نتيجة فضفاضة و كبيرة عن جسد وقوام تلك المقدمات
> أعنى ان الاستنباط يجب أن يكون فى حدود ما تسمح به المقدمات دونما تزيد وتوسع , انتظر رأيك وفى حفظ الله


*و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته اخي الفاضل ذو راي رشيد
اذا كان هذا العلم متوافر لك فهو ليس متوافر لغيرك
لذا لزم التنويه بان مصر لم تعرف قط بهذا الاسم قبل ظهور الاسلام و ما اسباب هذا الاختلاط بين مصر الواردة في القصص القراني الكريم و جمعورية مصر العربية الان و من كان المتسبب في هذا الخلط و ما مغزاه و ما النتائج الذي ادي لها هذا الخلط بين الاسمين 
اذا كان ذلك غير مهم من وجهة نظركم فهو من الاهمية بمكان من وجهة نظرنا لاننا من خلال تحديد ذلك نستطيع ان نقرر اين تقع مصر و من هو فرعون موسي و اين جرت احداث القصة لاننا عندما قررنا ان نتناول طرحنا هذا قررنا ان نتناوله من كل الزوايا من التاريخ و من الروايات الاسلامية بل و من الرواية التوراتية
و لا اعتقد ما قلته سابقا كان متفق عليه كما قلتم او معلوم لدي الناس لان هناك الكثير ممن يزعمون ان ايجبت القديمة كان اسمها مصر و هو ما اوصلنا الي هذه المرحلة من التيه فاصبحنا لا نعي ما هو الخطا او الصواب في تاريخنا القديم
و لو قمتم بنشر موضوع في قاعة المناقشات عن اسم مصر قديما فسوف تجد نتائج مدهشة تثبت لك لما تحدثنا في كل ما سبق عن اسم مصر

شاكر لك مداخلتك الكريمة
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

معك حق , أشاطركم الرأى ,  فليس الكل يعرف هذه الحقائق والمعلومات
استمر والله يوفقك , ولكن حبذا لو أسرعت الخطى بعض الشىء
دمت بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ما هو اسم بلاد وادي النيل العريق إذن؟

ما توصلنا إليه حتى الآن هو أن الأقباط كانوا يدعون بلادهم "كمت" (Kemt) أو هت – كا-بتاح ( Ht-ka-Ptah)وهذا لا يزال محط خلاف بين علماء الآثار وعلماء اللغات القديمة ومصدر كلامهم هو ما توفر بين أيديهم حتى الآن من آثار وبرديات. أما في عهد الإغريق أو اليونان فكان اسم بلاد وادي النيل يعرف ب (إگبت) (Egipt) وفي عهد الرومان كان الوادي يعرف ب(إجبت) (Agypt) من غير إضافة حرف السين - ومصدر هذا الخبر هو شيوع هذا الاسم في الغرب القديم وانتشاره في أدبيات الإغريق والرومان القديمة حتى قبل احتلالهم للقبط كما سيتضح لنا لاحقاً. أما في عهد المسلمين ومنذ فجر الإسلام فإن اسم الوادي هو مصر، رغم أنهم ينادون شعب الوادي بالأقباط ويعترفون بوجود بلاد القبط ولكن بدون تحديد واضحٍ لأراضي هذا البلد.
وأما عند خاتم المرسلين رسول الله محمد بن عبد الله (ص)، فاسم بلاد وادي النيل هو القبط وشعبها الأقباط وحدود هذه البلاد هي الحيز الذي كان تحت سلطة المقوقس حاكم القبط باسم الرومان. فما هو إذن اسم بلاد الوادي العريق الذي امتد حتى عهد فرعون وموسى (ع)؟ هل هو "كمت" أو "هت –كا – بتاح" أو "إگبت" أو "إجبت" أو "مصر" أو "قبط"؟

عرفنا مما سبق أن رسول الله(ص) سمى بلاد وادي النيل بمسمى القبط وليس "مصر". وذكرنا أن المقوقس أكد أن بلاده تُدعى القبط في سياق رده على خطاب الرسول (ص). فلماذا نطلق نحن معشر المسلمين اسماً آخر على بلاد سماها الرسول الأكرم (ص) شخصياً ورسمياً باسمها الذي سماها به أهلها؟ وهل ثمة تداعيات لهذا التغاير بين ما تبناه المسلمون من اسمٍ وما اعتمده نبيهم (ص)؟ هذا ما نروم البحث فيه، ولكن كي يكتمل البحث في هذه الجزئية ونقف على هوية فرعون الحقيقة لا بد لنا أن نكمل مسيرة البحث ولكن تحت مظلة هداية الرسول الأكرم (ص) الذي وجهنا للنظر في القضية من منطلق أن اسم بلاد وادي النيل العريق هو القبط. وجلّ ما نريد التحقق منه هو هل يمتد هذا الاسم إلى عهد موسى وفرعون أم لا؟

لنا عودة مع
دلائل مسمى القبط وأصوله*

----------


## الصاعق

*بارك الله فيك أخي العزيز إبن طيبة، واصل على بركة الله*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*دلائل مسمى القبط وأصوله

من المعروف أن شعب جمهورية مصر العربية عندما يعرفون جنسيتهم للعرب والمسلمين فإنهم ينعتون أنفسهم بال "مصريين"، ولكن إذا قدموا أنفسهم لغير العرب، أو بالأصح غير المسلمين، فإنهم يضطرون إلى نعت أنفسهم ب"إجيبشن"، لأن أبناء العالم الغربي لا يعرفون جنسية تدعى "مصري". لذا يضطر "مصريو" اليوم لاختيار لفظة "إجيبشن" وهي اشتقاق من كلمة "إجيبت" (Egypt) كي يفهم المستمع الأجنبي من أي البلاد هذا المتكلم. ويمكنك التحقق من ذلك بسهولة لو سألت مجموعة من الأشخاص غير العرب، شريطة ألا يكونوا مسلمين، عن أين تقع "مصر ؟ (Mizer) " فلا تتفاجأ إذا تبين لك أن معظمهم لم يسمعوا بها. ثم لو سألت أين تقع إجيبت (Egypt) ؟فسوف تكتشف أن معظمهم إن لم يكن جميعهم لن يكتفون بتعيين موقعها فحسب، بل سيوردون لك مقتطفات من تاريخها العريق أيضاً. ووجود
اللفظين "مصري" و"إجيبشن" لتعيين نفس الجنسية، وهي ظاهرة يكاد ينفرد بها  "المصريون"، هي إحدى التبعات اليسيرة التي ترتبت على إقحام الاسم المستحدث "مصر" على بلاد القبط العريق، كما سيتبين في معرض هذا الموضوع. والسؤال هو: لماذا لا يعرف العالم الغربي وحتى الشرقي غير العربي جنسية اسمها "مصري"؟! لماذا يستخدمون جنسيةً تدعى "إجيبشن" (Egyptian) للدلالة على أبناء نفس البلد. هل ذلك ناشئ من كونهم أعداء الإسلام؟ أهو معاندة ومكابرة منهم؟ كلا ليس الأمر كذلك! بل الواقع أنهم لا يعرفون جنسية اسمها "مصري" ولا يعترفون بها لأن القبط بلد عريق ذي تاريخ ضارب في القدم وحضارة شامخة، شأنه شأن الهند والصين وفارس واليمن، وليس بلداً قليل الشأن أو إمارة مستحدثة أو
مستعمرة. فهذا البلد معروف ومشهور في تاريخ الأمم القديمة في شتى بقاع العالم، وقد دخل بكل ثقله عن جدارة في تراثهم وأدبياتهم وثقافتهم وأسواقهم، وأسهم في تقدم علومهم من طب وعمارة وفن وهندسة وفلك، وساهم في تطورهم خلال مئات السنين. كيف لا وهو يكبر معظمهم بمئات السنين! وقد عرفت أمم العالم الغربي القديم هذا البلد الأسطوري منذ القدم باسم القبط أو ما يشابه هذا اللفظ، فترسخ في ذاكرتهم وتوثق في تراثهم بكل قوة وعمق. ولذلك، لا يعني هؤلاء تغيير اسمه إلى اسم آخر حديث عمره بضع مئات من السنين بالمقارنة مع اسمه الأصلي الذي يقارب عمره 5000 سنة قبل الميلاد. فعدم اعترافهم بمسمى "مصري" كبديل لقبطي ناشئ من استمرارهم على الاسم الأصل وعدم استطاعتهم أو رغبتهم في اقتلاع هذا المسمى المترسخ في ذاكرتهم خصوصا أن لا مصلحه لهم في هذا التغيير الذي فاجأهم وهم في أوطانهم في الغرب والشرق الأقصى. فضع نفسك موضعهم ثم انظر في الأمر. هل توافق أن تلغي أو تستبدل اسم أمة أو وحضارة تاريخية عريقة كالصين أو الهند أو فارس * مثلا لأن هناك من غّير هذا المسمى في سجلاته؟ فما القبط إلا واحدة من هذه الحضارات العظمى باعترافنا نحن، فالمسعودي وغيره يذكرون القبط في مصاف الحضارات الكبرى في سياق كلامهم، كهذا المثال:" ... جميع ما تؤرخ به الأمم من السنين شمسية على ذلك عمل سائرهم من السريانيين والفرس واليونانيين والروم والقبط والهند والصين ..." * فهنا نجد أن اسم القبط هو السائد ولا توجد في ذاكرة العالم القديم بلاد اسمها مصر حتى في ذاكرة العرب الأصيلة! والأمر كذلك بالنسبة للغة القبطية حيث يضع المؤرخون القبط في مصاف الأمم العريقة في حين لا يرد ذكر لمصر في هذه التصنيفات " .. فجميع كتابات الأمم اثنتا عشرة كتابة وهي العربية والحميرية واليونانية والفارسية والرومية والسريانية والقبطية والبربرية والأندلسية والهندية والصينية والعبرانية فخمس منها ذهبت الحميرية واليونانية والقبطية والبربرية والأندلسية وثلاث لا تعرف ببلاد الإسلام الرومية والصينية
. والهندية..." * وفعلا ذهبت اللغة القبطية واندرس الخط الهيروغليفي ومن قبله الهيراطيقي منذ احتلال اليونان للقبط. فإذا كانت ذاكرة العرب تحفظ اسم القبط وتعيه وتتناقله وتؤرخه فلماذا هذا الإصرار على استبداله باسم مصر بدل الاسم الأصلي لهذا البلد العريق؟ ولنا أن نتساءل ما الدليل على أن اسم القبط هو فعلاً الاسم الأصلي الذي رافق هذا البلد العريق؟ وفي الإجابة نقول إن اللفظة اللاتينية الأصل والمتداولة في الغرب لمفردة Egipt أو Egypt (اگيبت) كما جاءت في الخرائط المعروضة في هذا البحث، هي واقعاً عينها مفردة "القبط" كما تلفظ باللسان العربي. فلو حذفت "أل" التعريف من مفردة "القبط" لتصبح قبط، ثم طلب منك أن تنطقها بالأحرف اللاتينية، أي من غير استخدام حرف القاف والطاء حيث لا وجود لهذين الحرفين في اللغة اللاتينية، فكيف ستنطق مفردة "قبط"؟ جرب بنفسك، سوف تنتهي بهذا النطق: "گبت" أو "جبت"وسوف تكتبها لاتينياً Jept أو Gept و هذا يردنا الي اصل الكلمة الهيروغليفي   اي معبد او ماوي الاله بتاح و هذه هي الترجمة الحرفية لهذه الكلمة  *  و لقد ورد هذا الاسم في معظم منحوتات و اوراق بردي المصرييون القدماء 
و تفصيل الاسم  ( حت – كا – بتاح ) كالاتي : 
حت = معبد أو مأوى
 كا = روح 
 بتاح = الآله بتاح
ومعناها 
(مكان – روح بتاح ) أو معبد روح بتاح 
وكان هذا الأسم يطلق على العاصمة ( منف ) وتغير الأسم فى اليونانية إلى = هت- كا – بتاه
ثم خفف الأسم إلى ( كبت) ومنه جاء اسم قبط ثم أضيف اليه المقطع اليونانى وأصبح ( جبتيوس ) ( ايجبتيوس 

لنا عودة
______________________________
المراجع
* رغم أن اسم فارس اليوم استبدل باسم قديم أخر هو إيران إلا أن اسم فارس مازال يستخدم إلى اليوم لنعت الإقليم الجنوبي الساحلي لجمهورية إيران الإسلامية حيث لا يزال يسمى رسميا بإقليم فارس كما أن العالم الغربي لا زال يدعوا الخليج العربي باسم خليج فارس.
* المسعودي، التنبيه والإشراف، ص 183
*  أبو محمد اليافعي، مرآة الجنان، ج 3، ص 43 ؛ صديق القنوجي، أبجد العلوم، ج 2، ص 265 ؛ محمد بن أحمد،
* سير أعلام النبلاء، ج 17 ، ص 319
* ورد هذا الاسم صراحة في مخطوطة الملكية لامنحتب الثالث (1402-1364) ق.م*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

> * 
> اذا كان ذلك غير مهم من وجهة نظركم فهو من الاهمية بمكان من وجهة نظرنا لاننا من خلال تحديد ذلك نستطيع ان نقرر اين تقع مصر و من هو فرعون موسي و اين جرت احداث القصة*


بسم الله الرحمن الرحيمأخى العزيز اسمح لى أن أخالفك فى نقطة واحدة مما ذكرته أعلاه , اذ يبدو لى أن أقصر الطرق الى معرفة هوية فرعون موسى وأقربها الى ذلك على الاطلاق ليس هو البحث فى تاريخ الاسم (مصر) أو أين تكون ؟ لأننا فى نهاية المطاف سوف ننتهى الى القول الذى عليه جمهور علماء المسلمين (سواء علماء الدين أو علماء التاريخ والمؤرخين المسلمين ) وأنت رجل مثقف دينيا كما يبدو لى وبالتالى فانك تعلم بما أخبرنا به رسولنا الكريم من أن أمته - صلى الله عليه وسلم - لا تجتمع على خطأ أبدا , وليس هذا كل شىء فاننى لم أعرض بعد للبراهين المضادة لفرضيتك المطروحة , و ما ذكرته توا عن اجماع الأمة ما هو الا ملاحظة عابرة أدى اليها سياق الكلام وليست من باب نقاش الموضوع او نقده فذلك أمر لم يأت أوانه بعد
ما اريد قوله أن البحث عن موقع مصر القرآنية - حتى بغض النظر عن اجماع العلماء - لن يكون هو الطريق الأمثل لمعرفة هوية فرعون من وجهة نظرى , فما هو الطريق الأمثل ؟  هذا هو السؤال الذى يجب أن تسألنى اياه , واليك الجواب :
أرى أن الطريق الأمثل الذى يوصلنا الى مبتغانا والى ضالتنا المنشودة هو البحث الذى كنت أنت بصدده فى الموضوع الأم (فاليوم ننجيك) والذى تركته دون أن تكمله للأسف مع أنه كان الأقرب للهدف المنشود , انه البحث فى دلالة لفظ (فرعون) وهل هو اسم ام لقب ؟ و ان كان اسما فمن مسماه ؟ وان كان لقبا فمن أشهر من تلقب به ؟ ومتى بدأ اتخاذه لقبا لملوك مصر القدامى ؟ أنت كنت على يقين بانه اسم لا لقب ولكنك لم تبرز لنا كل أدلتك على ما يجعله يقينا عندك , وكان من الممكن أن نناقشك فى أدلتك ومدى قوتها , وأن نطرح أدلتنا نحن .... الى آخره
على كل : هى وجهة نظر , ولكنها قد تستحق التأمل 
تقبل تحياتى ودمتم بخير

----------


## ابن طيبة

*شكرا اخي الفاضل ذو راي رشيد علي مداخلتك التوضحية و فيما سيلي سوف نناقش بالتاكيد هل فرعون اسم ام لقب حتي نتناول الموضوع من كل جوانبه
دمت بخير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*وخلاصة القول أن اسم قبط أو القبط المعروف في الغرب المعاصر ب "إگبت" (Egypt) وفي الغرب القديم ب"إكبتوس" (Egyptous) كان في الحقيقة الاسم الرسمي لبلاد وادي النيل في حقبة ما قبل حكم الأسر الملكية. وقد ورد هذا الاسم في أساطير العالم القديم ومن جهات مختلفة واستمر في العالم الغربي حتى اليوم بينما توقف استخدامه بعد رسول الله (ص) بين المسلمين فقط، وذلك لأسباب ستتضح لنا من خلال هذا البحث. ولم يوجد اسم  بلفظ "مصر" في بلاد وادي النيل ولا يعرف شعب ذلك الوادي لنفسه وأرضه اسماً بلفظ "مصر" أو حتى أي لفظ قريب منه. أما القبط فهو اسم عريق وليس مستحدثاً وله امتداد جغرافي . وإن هذه الحقيقة لتلح علينا بأسئلة مثل متى؟ ولماذا؟ وكيف؟ ومن أسقط اسم "مصر" على هذا البلد العريق، فأزاح اسماً عملاقاً يعرف بالقبط واستبدله باسم مصر، وهو اسم مجهول عالمياً وتاريخياً بالنسبة لذاكرة أمم العالم الغربي القديم والحديث. وقبل الإجابة على التساؤلات أعلاه لا بد من الإجابة على سؤالين ملحين أولاً. الأول هو: إن نعت "الفراعنة" ،جمع فرعون، كان ولا يزال لصيقاً باسم مصر كما جاء في القرآن الكريم. والفراعنة موجودون بالقبط، أي بلاد وادي النيل، بشهادة الغرب والشرق في الماضي والحاضر. وعليه فالقبط هي واقعاً مصر بسبب وجود الفراعنة في تلك الأرض فقط، فكيف
يستقيم هذا الطرح؟ والسؤال الثاني: ينقل أن لرسول الله محمد (ص) نبوءات خاصة بشأن فتح مصر أوردها تراثنا تفيد أن "مصر" هي بلاد وادي النيل، وهو ما لا يستقيم أيضاً مع طرحنا. فلنعالج كل سؤال منهما على حده. فأما جوابنا على السؤال الأول بكل بساطة فهو: هل فعلاً أن الفراعنة موجودون ميدانياً في جمهورية مصر العربية أم هم موجودون هناك حسب ما هو سائد في ثقافتنا فقط؟ ولنستفيض في هذه الجزئية فيما يلي.

لنا عودة مع
من هم الفراعنة؟*

----------


## منتهى الروح

بارك الله فيك استاذي ابن طيبه مجهود طيب 

ومازلت اتابع حلقاته بشغف 

تحياتي

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اهلا بك اختنا منتهي الروح سعيد بتواجدك المستمر في الموضوع
دمت بألق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*من هم الفراعنة؟

أولاً ماذا تعني مفردة فراعنة؟ لقد حير هذا السؤال ابن خلدون والمسعودي ومن كان في زمانهم، وذلك بعد أن ألزموا أنفسهم بنسبة هذا اللقب لملوك وادي النيل. فها هو صاحب النجوم الزاهرة ينقل عن المسعودي قوله " ... قال المسعودي وسألت جماعة من أقباط مصر بالصعيد وغيره من أهل الخبرة عن تفسير اسم فرعون فلم يخبروني عن معنى ذلك ولا تحصل لي في لغتهم..." * وهذا الكلام غاية في الغرابة. فما توصل إليه المسعودي من المسح الاستقصائي الذي أجراه بنفسه في زمانه ومع من وصفهم "بأهل الخبرة" من الأقباط وفي بلاد وادي النيل، كشف لنا أن من ادعينا دوماً أنهم "شعب الفراعنة" لا يفقهون واقعاً هذا الاسم المشهور، بل لا وجود له في لغتهم كما أ ّ كد المسعودي نفسه. فماذا فعل المسعودي باكتشافه العجيب هذا والمنافي لما كان شائعاً في زمانه؟ هل قرع الناقوس بين المؤرخين وتتبع أصل الخبر وفصله وواصل مشوار التحقيق العلمي الموضوعي ليكشف عن عمق الوهم الثقافي الذي كان يسيطر على زمانه؟ أم أطفأ بصيص النور الذي توهج أمامه في غمرة الظلام
الحالك بوضع تبريرٍ عرضي يفسر به عدم التوافق بين ما انكشف له من حقائق مغايرة للثقافة السائدة في زمنه؟ يقول المسعودي، مبرراً الصدمة الثقافية التي اعترضته " ..فيمكن - والله أعلم - أن هذا الاسم كان سمة لملوك تلك الأعصار وأن تلك اللغة تغيرت كتغير الفهلوية وهي الفارسية الأولى إلى الفارسية الثانية وكاليونانية إلى الرومية وتغير الحميرية وغير ذلك من اللغات" * ؟؟ أما ابن خلدون فقال في باب" الخبر عن القبط وأولية ملكهم ودولهم و تصاريف أحوالهم والإلمام بنسبهم: هذه الأمة أقدم أمم العالم وأطولهم أمدا في الملك واختصوا بملك مصر وما إليها ملوكها من لدن الخليقة إلى أن صبحهم الإسلام بها فانتزعها المسلمون من أيديهم ولعهدهم كان الفتح وربما غلب عليهم جميع من عاصرهم من الأمم حين يستفحل أمرهم مثل العمالقة والفرس والروم واليونان فيستولون على مصر من أيديهم ثم يتقلص ظلهم فراجع القبط ملكهم هكذا إلى أن انقرضوا في مملكة الإسلام وكانوا يسمون الفراعنة سمة لملوك مصر في اللغة القديمة ثم تغيرت اللغة وبقى هذا الاسم مجهول المعنى كما تغيرت الحميرية إلى المضرية والسريانية إلى الرومية ونسبهم في المشهور إلى حام بن
نوح وعند المسعودي إلى بنصر بن حام وليس في التوراة ذكر لبنصر بن حام وإما ذكر مصرايم وكوش وكنعان وقوط وقال..." * هنا نجد أن ابن خلدون بدوره يثبت حقيقة عدم انتماء مفردة "فرعون" إلى الأقباط مستعيراً تفسير المسعودي للتناقض السافر بين الثقافة
المهيمنة والواقع الميداني. ولو أمكننا لسألنا ابن خلدون والمسعودي، كيف يمكن لشعب مليوني التعداد أن يحكم بلاد وادي النيل منذ القدم ويسمي ملوكه بال "فراعنة" ثم لا يلبث هذا الشعب أن يضيع معنى هذا الاسم "الفراعنة" رغم أنه احتفظ بلفظ الكلمة عينها حتى وصلتنا نحن أبناء  القرن الواحد والعشرين بشقيه الشرقي والغربي؟ ثم كيف يمكن لشعب بنى الأهرامات وهو من أقدم أمم العالم وإليه ترجع الحضارة الأسطورية في بلاد وادي النيل، كيف يمكن لهذا الشعب المعروف بالأقباط منذ القدم، أن يحكم بلاد  "المصريين" وليس بلد الأقباط؟ ثم أّنى يكون له أن ينقرض فجأة من وعي المسلمين وثقافتهم بعد أن حكمه عرب الجزيرة العربية كما يشير ابن خلدون في كلامه أعلاه؟ هل فعلاً انقرض أبناء هذا الشعب أم تغير اسمهم من الأقباط إلى المصريين مع دخول الإسلام ديارهم، فانحصر اسمهم العريق في من بقي منهم على دين عيسى (ع)؟ من الواضح أن ثمة إرباكاً وتشويشاً في الحقائق. ولن يعجب المرء إذا علم أن هذا النوع من التشويش دائماً يترافق مع المعلومات المستقاة من التوراة المحرفة، كما يتضح من ذيل مقتبس ابن خلدون أعلاه، والتي برعت في خلط الحق بالباطل وما فتئت تغذي معلومات أساطين المؤرخين الشرقيين والغربيين. وحقاً كان الأولى بنا أن نتخذ من القرآن مصدراً للمعرفة وليس التوراة، خاصة وأن القرآن الكريم حذر من عبث العابثين بالتوراة. إذن، من هم الفراعنة ما دام المسعودي وابن خلدون يصرحان بأن هذا الاسم مجهول المعنى بالنسبة لشعب الأقباط حتى زمانهم وزمن من كان قبلهم؟ هذا السؤال نتوجه به إلى القارئ الكريم؛ من هم الفراعنة؟ هل هم ملوك وادي النيل؟ إذا كان الأمر كذلك فلماذا استبدلنا مفردة "ملك" ب مفردة "فرعون" ومفردة "ملوك" بمفردة "فراعنة" هل نملك سبباً وجيهاً لهذا الاستبدال الخطير لمفردة وردت واضحة وصريحة في القرآن الكريم؟أجل، لا خلاف أن ذلك
ما هو مشاع عالمياً اليوم، ولكن هل المشاع دليل يعتد به؟

وهل فعلا انقرض الاقباط كما ادعي ابن خلدون في تاريخه - انظروا ما تحته خط في هذه المداخلة - 

لنا عودة مع
ذكر فرعون في القرآن الكريم
_____________________________________
المراجع
* جمال الدين الأتابكي، النجوم الزاهرة، ج 1، ص 61
* جمال الدين الأتابكي، النجوم الزاهرة، ج 1، ص 61
* ابن خلدون، تاريخ ابن خلدون، ج 2، ص 74*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*ذكر فرعون في القرآن الكريم

إذا كان أهم مصادرنا المعرفية لشخصية فرعون هو القرآن الكريم، فلنرجع إلى القرآن ونقرؤه مرة أخرى بروية وتدبر. إن الثابت لقراء كتاب الله هو أن هناك شخصية واحدة لا غير، تسمى أو تلقب- كما نقل لنا كتاب الله العظيم- بفرعون. وإن هذا الطاغوت المسمى فرعون قد عاصر زمن موسى عليه السلام. هذا ما أثبته القرآن الكريم ولا ينص كتاب الله في هذا الصدد على غير هذه الحقيقة. فكيف تعاطينا نحن مع هذه الحقيقة القرآنية؟ هل نشرناها في العالم كي تعلم حضارات الدنيا أن لا "فراعنة" بل فرعون واحد فقط وفقط كما جاء في آخر وحي نزل إلى بني الإنسان؟ كلا، بل قمنا عوضاً عن ذلك بتحويل المفرد إلى الجمع في
وعينا ومفاهيمنا وكتاباتنا، فأرسلنا بذلك إشارة خاطئة إلى إدراكنا، بسبب تداولنا لمفردة "الفراعنة"، حتى أصبحت لدينا قناعة بأن هناك أكثر من فرعون كأشخاص وليس كصفات أو نعوت. وذلك ما استقر في وعي السواد الأعظم منا منذ حقبة ما قبل صدر الإسلام إلى اليوم. فلنعاود قراءة القرآن الكريم مرة ثانية ونجعل ما جاء فيه من هدى هو الحق الفصل، ولنعيد ترتيب معلوماتنا وثقافتنا على ضوء القرآن الكريم وليس العكس حتى نجد لنا مخرجاً من هذا المأزق. ففيما يلي بعض الآيات الشريفة التي تبين أن هناك فرعوناً واحداً فقط لا غير:
(و قَالَ موسى يا فرعون إِنِّي رسولٌ من رب اْلعالَمين) (الأعراف: 104)
(و جاء السحرةُ فرعون قَاْلوْا إِن لَنَا لأَجرا إِن كُنَّا نَحن اْلغَالِبِين) (الأعراف: 113)
(قَالَ نَعم و إَنَّكُم لَمن اْلمقَربِين)(الأعراف: 114)
(قَالَ فرعون آمنتُم بِه قَبلَ أَن آذَن لَكُم إِن هذَا  لَمكر مكَرتُموه في اْلمدينَة لِتُخرِجوْا منها أَهلَها فَسوفَ تَعلَمون)(الأعراف: 123)
وهناك المزيد من الآيات التي تثبت قطعاً أن فرعون ورد بصيغ المفرد فقط. ودونك القرآن الكريم لتتدبر الأمر بنفسك. فلا حاجة لأن تكون ضليعاً أو متخصصاً في اللسان العربي كي تعي أن القرآن الكريم أفرد اسم "فرعون" لشخص مفرد واحد لا غير ولم يستخدم هذه المفردة التي اشتهرت في عالمنا لغير طاغوت موسى (ع) فقط. ولا تسمح لأحد أن يوهمك أنك غير متخصص حتى في فهم الجمع من المفرد. فذاك هو الإرهاب الفكري لمن تُعجزه الحجة وهو الذي جعلنا لا نميز الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر.
ولا بد من ذكر ما يمكن أن يتبادر للذهن وهو أن لفرعون آلاً كما جاء في المحكم (و إِذ قَالَ موسى لِقَومه  اذكُروْا نعمةَ اللّه علَيكُم إِذ أَنجاكُم  من آلِ فرعون يسومونَكُم سوء اْلعذَابِ و يذَبحون أَبنَاءكُم و يستَحيون  نساءكُم و في ذَلِكُم بلاء من  ربكُم عظيم)(إبراهيم: 6). فلعل المقصود "بالفراعنة" هم آله، وهم أكثر من شخص لذا لزم الجمع، ولعل هذا هو أصل جمع مفردة "الفراعنة" المتداولة اليوم في العالم. والإجابة على هذا الطرح هو أن المتداول في فهمنا اليوم هو أن أكثر من 100 ملك من ملوك القبط، ابتداء بمينا موحد الوجهين وانتهاء بكليوباترا آخر ملوك القبط 100 ، هم "الفراعنة" الذين ملكوا زمام القبط ولم يشاركهم أحد في هذا اللقب المختص بمن اعتلى عرش الحكم بالقبط. ولكن آل فرعون لم يملكوا القبط ولا حتى مصر حيث ذكر المحكم أنهم بادوا مع فرعون (و إِ ذ فَرقنَا بِكُم اْلبحر فَأَنجينَاكُم و أَ ْ غرقنَا آلَ فرعون و أَنُتم تَنظُرون)(البقرة: 50 ). وفي سورة الأنفال نقرأ (كَدأْبِ آلِ فرعون و الَّذين من قَبلهِم كَذَّبوا بِآيات  ربهِم فَأَهلَكنَاهم بِذُنُوبِهِم و أَغر قنَا آلَ فرعون  و كُلٌّ كَانُوا ظَالِمين)(الأنفال: 54 ). فهل هؤلاء المغرقون حكموا القبط أو أي بلاد صغيرة أو كبيرة بعد تصريح القرآن بفنائهم مع فرعون نفسه؟! فكيف لنا أن نسميهم فراعنة إذن وهم قوم مغرقون لم يتسن لهم حكم حتى أراضي قبورهم؟ وقد أكد القرآن بصريح العبارة وبما لا يدع مجالاً للتأويل أن بني إسرائيل هم من ورث أرض مصر مباشرة بعد غرق فرعون وآله (فَأَرسلَ فرعون في اْلمدائِنِ حاشرِين* إِن هؤُلَاء لَشرذمةٌ قَليلُون* و إِنَّهم لَنَا لَغَائِظُون* و إِنَّا لَجميع حاذرون* فَأَ ْخرجنَاهم من جنَّات و عيونٍ* وكُنُوزٍ و مقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ* كَذَلِك و أَورثنَاها بني إِسرائِيلَ)(الشعراء: 59 ). فهل مر عليك خبر، ولو بشكل عابر، مفاده أن بني إسرائيل اعتلوا وحكموا عرش مملكة القبط العظمى حوالي سنة 1300 قبل الميلاد، وهو تقدير تاريخ خروج موسى (ع) من مصر؟ هذا بالنسبة للحقبة التي تلت غرق فرعون مباشرةً، حيث ثبت لنا أنها يجب أن تخلو من لقب فرعون وفراعنة. إضافة لذلك، لم يوجد لقب "فرعون" في مصر أساساً قبل زمن فرعون. ولتأكيد ذلك نرجع إلى القرآن الكريم حيث أكد لنا الوحي أن كبير القوم في عهد النبي يوسف عليه السلام كان ينعت بالملك وليس فرعون، علماً أن زمانه يبعد عن زمن موسى (ع) ما يقارب 150 إلى 200 سنة فقط، والثابت حسب الثقافة السائدة بيننا أنه كان في نفس المنطقة التي سكنها بنو إسرائيل في عهد موسى. كما كان هذا الملك ينعت مساعده بالعزيز كما أخبر العلي القدير في قصة البقرات. مما يعني أن لقب فرعون لم يكن يطلق على كل من استلم زمام الحكم في القبط أو في ما نسميها اليوم "بمصر" كما هو شائع في وعينا اليوم. فلو كان الأمر كذلك للُقب كبير قوم يوسف بفرعون أيضا، وذلك ما لم يصرح به القرآن الكريم وإنما تزعمه التوراة فقط، ونحن كما يبدو نصغي للتوراة أكثر مما نصغي للقرآن المجيد.
ولما استلم نبي الله يوسف (ع) مسؤولية خزائن الأرض في عهد الملك أصبح له منصب "العزيز" كما جاء في هذه الآية الشريفة التي تصور لنا دخول إخوة يوسف (ع) عليه إلى مصرفَلَما دخَلُوْا علَيه قَالُوْا يا أَيها اْلعزِيز مسنَا و أَهلَنَا الضر)(يوسف: 88 ).  فكما يتضح من مجمل الآيات أن هناك فرعوناً واحداً فقط وأن هذا الاسم أو اللقب كان حكراً على الشخص المعني الحاكم في زمان موسى (ع) ولم يكن يطلق على كل من كان يحكم "مصر"، لأن لقب "ملك" هو اللقب الذي كان يحمله حاكم المنطقة في عهد يوسف (ع) كما بين لنا القرآن الكريم. هذا يعني بنص القرآن أنه لم يكن بعد زمن فرعون "فراعنة" كما أنه لم يكن قبل زمن فرعون "فراعنة" أيضا! فعلى أي أساس إذن سطرنا نحن المسلمون والعالم معنا أكثر من 100 ملك من ملوك القبط قبل وبعد زمن فرعون جميعاً تحت لقب "الفراعنة"، خلافاً لما جاء في كتاب الله؟ أهي الثقافة المشاعة مرة أخرى ولو على
مستوى عالمي؟ نعم، إنها كذلك! إنه السراب الذي (يحسبه الظَّمآن ماء حتَّى إِذَا جاءه لَم يجِده  شَيئًا)(النور: 39) 
* بنو اسرائيل ورثوا ارض مصر بنص القران الكريم
* ال فرعون اهلكهم رب العزة بالغرق في اليم كما اهلك عاد تحت وطأة عاصفة رملية و قوم لوط بالزلازل و البراكين ......الخ من الامم البائدة ... نعم ال فرعون كلهم ابيدوا و اهلكوا بنص كتاب الله و ليس كما يزعم البعض بتصريف قول آل الي جيش و هو لي لكلمات النص لا يستقيم
* فرعون اسم لشخص حكم فترة موسي عليه السلام و ليس لقبا كما هو متعارف عليه الان

لنا عودة*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*وإذا تساءلنا من الذي أسس أساس الانحراف والميل عن الجادة فجعل المفرد جمعاً؟ نجد الجواب يشير إلى التوراة المحرفة. فهي التي جاءت بخبر تعددية لقب فرعون خلافاً لما جاء في القران الكريم، فأسقطت بذلك اللقب على ملك يوسف زوراً وبهتاناً كما نقرأ في هذا المقطع التوراتي "و بعد انقضاء سنَتَينِ رأَى فرعون حْلماً، و إِذَا بِه و اقفٌ بِجوارِ نَهرِ النِّيلِ 2 وإِذَا بِسبعِ بقَرات حسان اْلمنظَرِ و سمينَات الأَبدان، صاعدات من النَّهرِ أَخَذَ ت تَرعى في اْلمرج، 3 ثُم إِذَا ...........و أَفَاقَ فرعون، و أَدرك انه حْلم." *
وفرعون التوراة المذكور هنا هو عينه ملك يوسف الوارد ذكره في القرآن الكريم. ليس هذا فحسب بل جعلت التوراة فرعوناً آخر في عهد نبي الله إبراهيم وهو ما نقرأه في هذا المقطع التوراتي "فَضرب الرب فرعون و بيتَه ضربات عظيمةً بِسببِ ساراي امراة ابرام."(التكوين:17-12 ). فأي الخبرين نصدق وأيهما نجعل الحاكم؟ فردية فرعون القرآنية، أم تعددية فرعون التوراتية؟ ولنا أن نُرجع البصر على واقع المسلمين والعالم اليوم وننظر أي الخبرين انتشر وهيمن على وعي العالم بمن فيه المسلمون؟! وأي الخبرين بقي حبيس كتاب الله لم يبرحه إلى وعي الناس بعد؟!
من جهة أخرى، هل أن وجود مسمى أو لقب "فرعون" كحاكم على الأرض يعني بالضرورة أن كل من يحكم نفس الأرض يلقب فرعون أيضا؟ السبب في إثارة هذه الإشكالية هو أن مفردة فرعون لم تأت في القرآن كنعت للحكام أو الملوك، بل جاءت نعتاً لشخص واحد فقط. وهذا الشخص قد يكون ملكاً أيضاً ولكن ليس العكس صحيحاً بالضرورة. ولتقريب الصورة، فإن الحجاج بن يوسف الثقفي كان معروفًا بين الناس في أيام عهده وإلى اليوم بالحجاج، رغم أنه تولى منصب ولاية الكوفة. فغلبت مع ذلك شهرة اسمه بين الناس على لقب منصبه السياسي. فهل هذا الواقع يعني أن كل من كان يحكم الكوفة يجب بالضرورة أن يلقب أو يسمى بالحجاج أيضا؟ وهل سمي ولاة الكوفة من بعد الحجاج جملةً باسم "الحجاجين" لأن فرداً مشهوراً حكم الكوفة قبلهم كان يعرف بالحجاج؟ بالطبع كلا! ولكن هذا ما قد حصل مع فرعون كما يبدو. إذ تم إسقاط اسم أو كنية أو لقب شخصية واحدة معروفة تسلمت زمام الحكم بأرض تسمى مصر، لتنطبق على كلّ من ملك الأرض من بعده أو من قبله. وذلك حقاً أمرعجيب!
نرجو أن نكون قد حسمنا بهدى الآيات السالفة الذكر في وعينا وإدراكنا أنه ما من "فراعنة" بل فرعون واحد لا غير. حينئذ يصبح لزاماً البحث عن هذا الطاغوت الملقب بفرعون. فأين نبحث عنه؟ في مصر أم في القبط؟


لنا عودة مع
نبوءات الرسول الأكرم (ص) بشأن فتح مصر

______________________________
المراجع
* سفر التكوين 41 - دار الكتاب المقدس الدولية*

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
أخى العزيز / ابن طيبة , السلام عليكم ورحمة الله , وبعد
قرأت طرحك ووعيته جيدا , وعندى - بفضل الله - الجواب الشافى على كل سؤال أثرته سواء أكان سؤالا استفهاميا , أم كان سؤالا استنكاريا
ولكن بما انى وعدت فى السابق بألا أعلق بشىء حتى تنتهى تماما من من طرحك , وبما أن هذا لم يحدث بعد , فلهذا أجدنى مضطرا الى التريث والانتظار
لكن هذا لا يمنع من أن أطرح عليك سؤالين حول المنهج الذى تتبعه 
سؤالى الأول : هل أنت مقتنع حقا بما تقول ؟ هل أطمئن قلبك الى ما طرحته علينا كل الاطمئنان ؟
لا أدرى لما يساورنى الشك فى ذلك ؟!
ربما لأنى وجدتك منذ عهد ليس ببعيد توافق أخانا الصاعق على أن فرعون موسى لن يخرج عن نطاق الرعامسة المتأخرين , بل لقد حصرتموه تحديدا فى كونه (رمسيس الحادى عشر) على ما أذكر , وبالتالى فان طرحك الجديد هنا يبدو مفتقدا الى العمق والأصالة فى وعيك وفكرك
فهل هذا الطرح يصدر عن (قناعة حقيقية) لديك , أم أنه يعبر فحسب عن (أزمة يقين) أو (مراجعة فكرية مرحلية) شبيهة بمنهجية الشك الديكارتى من بعض الوجوه ؟ ؟
ذاك هو سؤالى الأول ويهمنى للغاية ان أعرف جوابك عليه بوضوح وشفافية
أما سؤالى الثانى فهو كالتالى :
ان البراهين التى قدمتها لنا - حتى الآن - هى فى مجملها من نوعية (البراهين السلبية) التى تنفى أكثر مما تثبت , بمعنى أنها تنفى أمورا دون أن تقدم بدائل لها , فهى مثلا تنفى أن تكون (مصرنا) هى (مصر القرآنية) , ولكنها  فى المقابل لا تبين لنا من تكون مصر القرآنية على وجه التحديد
وهى كذلك تنفى أن يكون (فرعون ) لقبا لاحد ملوك مصرنا القديمة , ولكنها لا تقدم بديلا له 
وسؤالى هو : متى نرى براهينك الايجابية التى تجعل طرحك مكتملا و موضوعيا ؟ أو التى معها (تكتمل أركان القضية) بلغة مهنة المحاماة التى أعلم انك تنتمى اليها , وأعتقد انه قبل أن نناقش قضية فلا بد أولا من أن نحيط بها علما من جميع الزوايا والأركان , فهل تتفق معى فى هذا ؟
فى انتظار ردكم , ودمتم بكل خير

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> أخى العزيز / ابن طيبة , السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,


و عليك السلام و رحمة الله و بركاته اخي الفاضل ذو راي رشيد




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> وبعد قرأت طرحك ووعيته جيدا , وعندى - بفضل الله - الجواب الشافى على كل سؤال أثرته سواء أكان سؤالا استفهاميا , أم كان سؤالا استنكاريا
> ولكن بما انى وعدت فى السابق بألا أعلق بشىء حتى تنتهى تماما من من طرحك , وبما أن هذا لم يحدث بعد , فلهذا أجدنى مضطرا الى التريث والانتظار


و انا اشكر لك سعة صدرك و جميل صبرك و انتظارك لبقية الطرح





> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> لكن هذا لا يمنع من أن أطرح عليك سؤالين حول المنهج الذى تتبعه 
> سؤالى الأول : هل أنت مقتنع حقا بما تقول ؟ هل أطمئن قلبك الى ما طرحته علينا كل الاطمئنان ؟
> لا أدرى لما يساورنى الشك فى ذلك ؟!
> ربما لأنى وجدتك منذ عهد ليس ببعيد توافق أخانا الصاعق على أن فرعون موسى لن يخرج عن نطاق الرعامسة المتأخرين , بل لقد حصرتموه تحديدا فى كونه (رمسيس الحادى عشر) على ما أذكر , وبالتالى فان طرحك الجديد هنا يبدو مفتقدا الى العمق والأصالة فى وعيك وفكرك
> فهل هذا الطرح يصدر عن (قناعة حقيقية) لديك , أم أنه يعبر فحسب عن (أزمة يقين) أو (مراجعة فكرية مرحلية) شبيهة بمنهجية الشك الديكارتى من بعض الوجوه ؟ ؟
> ذاك هو سؤالى الأول ويهمنى للغاية ان أعرف جوابك عليه بوضوح وشفافية


اود ان اوضح نقطة هامة هذا ليس طرحي و لكنه طرح مجموعة من الباحثين اصدروا كتابا باسم اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء و في كل مداخلاتي السابقة اقول في المراجع ان هذا نقلا بالنص عن كتاب اختطاف جغرافيا الانبياء و عندما اخترت هذا الطرح لاعرضه فانه بطبيعة الحال يلقي هوي في نفسي لان مثل هذا الطرح قد عرضته من قبل و لكن في مداخلات قلائل بموضوعنا الام فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك ثم توقفت عن الاستطراد فيه حتي تكتمل الفكرة لدي و حتي اجد الاسس و البراهين التي ترتقي بها حتي تصبح نظرية ممكن طرحها و لقد وجدت في هذا الكتاب كثير من الادلة و البراهين التي تتوافق بل تتطابق مع توصلت اليه و ان كان لي بعض الاختلافات معهم ساعرضها عند نهاية الطرح 
اما لماذا وافقت اخي الصاعق علي طرحه بحدوث القصة في عصر الرعامسة فانا لم اوافق او ارفض و لكني وجدت طرح يستحق ان ندرسه فقمنا انا و اخي الصاعق ببحث الامر من كل جوانبه فلما وجدنا ان الامر لا يستقيم مع القرائن التاريخية و النصوص الدينية توقفنا و ليس هناك من مانع ان نعود لذات الطرح لو ظهر لنا جديد يستحق ان نتتتبعه



> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> , وبالتالى فان طرحك الجديد هنا يبدو مفتقدا الى العمق والأصالة فى وعيك وفكرك
> فهل هذا الطرح يصدر عن (قناعة حقيقية) لديك , أم أنه يعبر فحسب عن (أزمة يقين) أو (مراجعة فكرية مرحلية) شبيهة بمنهجية الشك الديكارتى من بعض الوجوه ؟ ؟


عندما توقفت عند هذا الموضوع منذ ما يقرب من العشرين عاما كنت طالبا بكلية الحقوق جامعة القاهرة في الفرقة الثالثة فاخذت التهم كل كتب التاريخ علي اجد جوابا شافيا عن من هو فرعون موسي فاذدادت الصور ضبابية بعد قراءاتي فقلت انني افتقد الي العلم و تقدمت لنيل عدة دبلومات عن التاريخ المصري القديم   بجامعات القاهرة و عين شمس و بنها و كلها للاسف قد رسبت فيها لاسباب كثيرة منها عدم التفرغ و منها اشغال العمل و الاسرة و لكن كان هدفي من دراسة التاريخ لا حصولي علي درجة علمية و انما تاهيل نفسي لكيفية البحث و طرق البحث و منهجية البحث 
و كان منهجي في هذا الموضوع هو عدم ترك صغيرة او كبيرة تتناول هذا الموضوع الا بعد دراستها و تنقيتها من الشوائب و ردها الي اصلها ثم اعتمادها باعتبارها قرينة اثرية تهمنا في موضوعنا او رفضها بعدم اعتبارها كذلك
و لقد صممت علي الا اتبني اي فكرة او نظرية او اطروحة الا بعد ان تصمد امام النقد من الناحية التاريخية و من توافقها مع النصوص القرانية و هذا لم يحدث حتي كتابة هذه السطور 
هذا هو منهجي و هو كما تري يبتعد كل البعد عن قناعتي الشخصية فهو لا ازمة ثقة او مراجعة فكرية مرحلية و انما وضع كل ما يصلك من معلومات تحت مجهر التدقيق و المراجعة




> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> 
> أما سؤالى الثانى فهو كالتالى :
> ان البراهين التى قدمتها لنا - حتى الآن - هى فى مجملها من نوعية (البراهين السلبية) التى تنفى أكثر مما تثبت , بمعنى أنها تنفى أمورا دون أن تقدم بدائل لها , فهى مثلا تنفى أن تكون (مصرنا) هى (مصر القرآنية) , ولكنها  فى المقابل لا تبين لنا من تكون مصر القرآنية على وجه التحديد
> وهى كذلك تنفى أن يكون (فرعون ) لقبا لاحد ملوك مصرنا القديمة , ولكنها لا تقدم بديلا له 
> وسؤالى هو : متى نرى براهينك الايجابية التى تجعل طرحك مكتملا و موضوعيا ؟ أو التى معها (تكتمل أركان القضية) بلغة مهنة المحاماة التى أعلم انك تنتمى اليها , وأعتقد انه قبل أن نناقش قضية فلا بد أولا من أن نحيط بها علما من جميع الزوايا والأركان , فهل تتفق معى فى هذا ؟
> فى انتظار ردكم , ودمتم بكل خير


و من قال ان البديل غير قائم بل هو ات فيما سيلي من مداخلات و كذلك كل البراهين التي تدعم اركان هذه الاطروحة من وجهة نظر طارحيها و لنري هل تصمد امام معاول النقد البناء لا النقض الهدام ام لا 

اشكر لك مداخلتك الكريمة و اسئلتك الاستضاحية

دمت بخير

----------


## ذو رأى رشيد

وأنا أشكر لك ردك الشافى وجوابك الوافى , ولا مناص لى من أن أصبر و أنتظر حتى نبلغ نهاية الأطروحة , فلتواصل السير , ولنواصل الصبر !!

----------


## ابن طيبة

*نبوءات الرسول الأكرم (ص) بشأن فتح مصر

هنا سنعالج السؤال الثاني وهو الاعتقاد بأن لرسول الله (ص) نبوءات سجلها تراثنا بشأن فتح مصر، وأن هذه النبؤات جاءت بصيغة واضحة تشير إلى أن "مصر" التي قصدها الرسول الأكرم (ص) لفظاً هي عينها القبط. فكيف يستقيم هذا مع طرحنا الذي يميز بين القبط وبين مصر القرآن- مع تمسكنا بهدي الرسول الأكرم (ص) ؟ وجوابنا أيضاً بكل بساطة هل فعلا ربط سيدنا الرسول الأكرم (ص) بين القبط ومصر القرآن؟ أم أن هناك لبساً في فهمنا سبب لنا إرباكاً في إدراك مقاصد خاتم المرسلين (ص)؟

نقطة منهجية

كيف نتعامل مع المرويات المنسوبة إلى الرسول الأكرم (ص) ؟ إن ما يميز القرآن كمصدر معرفي عن قول الرسول (ص) كمصدر معرفي مكمل هو أن القرآن وصل إلينا كما نزل على الرسول الأكرم (ص) بضمان من الله سبحانه وتعالى حيث قال (إِنَّا نَحن نَزْلنَا الذِّكر و إِنَّا لَه لَحافظُون)(الحجر/ 9). ولكن كلام الرسول الأكرم (ص) وصلنا بطرق غير مضمونة أصلاً ومنقولة على الألسن والقراطيس وهي معرضة للخلط مع مفاهيم الناقل لا مقاصد الرسول (ص)، هذا إذا وصلنا الكلام أساساًً كما قاله الرسول (ص). وقد اشتكى الصحابة من تبعات هذه الشائكة المنهجية في زمن الإمام علي ابن أبي طالب (ع)، فارتقى علي المنبر
وخط لنا ولهم أصولاً نستشف منها منهاجاً للتعامل مع المرويات المنسوبة إلى الرسول الأكرم. وها نحن نورد الخطبة كاملة كما جاءت في كتاب نهج البلاغة لضرورة التحقيق في هذا البحث وكل بحث يستل استنتاجاته استناداً إلى ما نُقل عن الرسول الأعظم (ص) " ... ومن كلام له عليه السلام وقد سأله سائل عن أحاديث البدع وعما في أيدي الناس من اختلاف الخبر، فقال عليه السلام: " إن في أيدي الناس حقاً وباطلاً. وصدقاً وكذباً. وناسخاً ومنسوخاً وعاماً وخاصاً ومحكماً ومتشابهاً وحفظاً ووهماً. ولقد كُذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله على عهده حتى قام خطيبا فقال: "من كذب علي متعمداً فليتبوأ مقعده من النار ". وإنما أتاك بالحديث أربعة رجال ليس لهم خامس: ( 1) رجل منافق مظهر للإيمان، متصنع بالإسلام
لا يتأثم ولا يتحرج، يكذب على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله متعمداَ، فلو علم الناس أنه منافق كاذب لم يقبلوا منه ولم يصدقوا قوله، ولكنهم قالوا صاحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله رأى وسمع منه ولقف عنه فيأخذون بقوله، وقد أخبرك الله عن المنافقين بما أخبرك، ووصفهم بما وصفهم به لك، ثم بقوا بعده عليه وآله السلام فتقربوا إلى أئمة الضلالة والدعاة إلى النار بالزور والبهتان، فولوهم الأعمال وجعلوهم حكاماً على رقاب الناس، ( وأكلوا بهم الدنيا. وإنما الناس مع الملوك والدنيا إلا من عصم الله فهو أحد الأربعة )* ورجل سمع من رسول الله شيئا لم يحفظه على وجهه فوهم فيه ولم يتعمد كذباً فهو في يديه ويرويه ويعمل به ويقول أنا سمعته من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله، فلو علم المسلمون أنه وهم فيه لم يقبلوه منه، ولو علم هو أنه كذلك لرفضهورجل ثالث سمع من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله شيئا يأمر به ثم نهى عنه وهو لا يعلم، أو سمعه ينهى عن شئ ثم أمر به وهو لا يعلم، فحفظ المنسوخ ولم يحفظ الناسخ، فلو علم أنه منسوخ لرفضه، ولو علم المسلمون إذ سمعوه منه أنه منسوخ لرفضوه وآخر رابع لم يكذب على الله ولا على رسوله، مبغض للكذب خوفاً من الله وتعظيماً لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله ولم يهم، بل حفظ ما سمع على وجهه، فجاء به على ما سمعه لم يزد فيه ولم ينقص منه ، فحفظ الناسخ فعمل به ، وحفظ المنسوخ فجنب عنه ، وعرف الخاص والعام فوضع كل شئ
موضعه، وعرف المتشابه ومحكمه. وقد كان يكون من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله الكلام له وجهان: فكلام خاص وكلام عام، فيسمعه من لا يعرف ما عنى الله به ولا ما عنى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله، فيحمله السامع ويوجهه على غير معرفة بمعناه وما قصد به وما خرج من أجله. وليس كل أصحاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من كان يسأله ويستفهمه حتى أن كانوا ليحبون أن يجئ الأعرابي والطارئ فيسأله عليه السلام حتى يسمعوا. وكان لا يمر بي من ذلك شئ إلا سألت عنه وحفظته . فهذه وجوه ما عليه الناس في اختلافهم وعللهم في رواياتهم *
نحن في هذا الزمن أكثر ما نخشاه ونحن نتدارس الأحاديث هو ما وصلنا من نقل رجال الفئة الثانية والثالثة الذين اختلطت عليهم المقاصد المحمدية بوهم الناقل أو قصور العلم كما صرح الإمام علي، فتسببوا من دون قصد منهم بانحرافات ثقافية وفكرية ومنهجية امتد بلاؤها إلى زماننا. ففي تدقيقنا هنا سنعمد إلى تفحص المرويات المعنية بقصد تمييز ما قاله الرسول (ص) مما اجتهد فيه الناقل. وقد قسمنا ما ورد من أقوال الرسول (ص) بشأن فتح "مصر" إلى فئات حسب صيغة الرواية فيما يعني تحقيقنا:

لنا عودة
_____________________________
المراجع
* الشريف الرضي، نهج البلاغة، ج 2، ص*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*1- دون الشيخ أحمد الطبري في كتابه ذخائر العقبى ما نصه "قال أبو عمر وروى أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال إذا دخلتم مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيراً فإن لهم ذمة ورحماً. وروى أنّه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لو عاش إبراهيم لأعتقت أخواله ولو ضعت الجزية عن كلّ قبطي." * وهذا شبيه لما نقله الشيخ النيسابوري في المستدرك مع حذف الشطر الثاني من المروي:"(أخبرنا ) أبو بكر بن إسحاق أنبأ الحسن بن على بن زياد ثنا إبراهيم بن موسى ثنا هشام بن يوسف عن معمر عن الزهري عن ابن كعب بن مالك عن أبيه قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وآله إذا افتتحتم مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيراً فإن لهم ذمة ورحماً قال الزهري فالرحم أن أم إسماعيل منهم هذا حديث صحيح على شرط الشيخين ولم يخرجاه" *
2-  في مقابل هاتين المرويتين نجد مرويات أخرى لا تستقيم مع ما سبق وما هي بهذا الوضوح والحسم، كما أورد مسلم في صحيحه وغيره حيث لم يصدر عن رسول الله (ص) أنه قال "مصر" بل قال "أرض" وإليك المتن: " ( حدثنى ) أبو الطاهر أخبرنا ابن وهب أخبرني حرملة وحدثني هارون بن سعيد الأيلى حدثنا ابن وهب حدثنى حرملة ( وهو ابن عمران التجيبى ) عن عبد الرحمن بن شماسة المهرى قال سمعت أبا ذر يقول قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنكم ستفتحون أرضاً يذكر فيها القيراط فاستوصوا بأهلها خيراً فإن لهم ذمة ورحماً ..." *
3-  وفي مروي آخر عن أبى ذر أيضا أخرجه مسلم في صحيحة والبيهقي في سننه والمتقي الهندي في كنز العمال، نجد نفس الحديث (مع بعض الاختلافات في ما لا يعني تحقيقنا) ولكن مع ذكر "لأرض ومصر" معاً. وإليك المتن:" ( حدثنى ) زهير بن حرب وعبيد الله بن سعيد قالا حدثنا وهب بن جرير حدثنا أبى سمعت حرملة المصرى يحدث عن عبد الرحمن بن شماسة عن أبى بصرة عن أبى ذر قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إنكم ستفتحون مصر وهى أرض يسمى فيها القيراط فإذا فتحتموها فأحسنوا إلى أهلها
. فان لهم ذمة ورحماً أو قال ذمة وصهراً..." *
4. وفي مرويات أخرى نجد الحديث جاء مطلقا أي يحتوي على "مصر" ولكن من غير "قبط" أو "قيراط" أو أي استدلال يشير إلى وادي النيل كما جاء في تاريخ الأمم والملوك:"حدثنا ابن حميد قال حدثنا سلمة قال حدثنى ابن اسحاق عن الزهري عن عبد الرحمن بن عبد الله بن كعب بن مالك الأنصاري قال قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا فتحتم مصر فاستوصوا بأهلها خيرا فإن لهم ذمة ورحماً. حدثنا ابن حميد قال حدثنا سلمة قال حدثنى ابن اسحاق قال سألت الزهري ما الرحم التي ذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه
وسلم لهم قال كانت هاجر أم إسماعيل.." *

تلك هي مجمل الأحاديث المروية عن رسول الله (ص)، وهي الروايات التي يتمسك بها الكثيرون للتعويل على أن القبط كانت تسمى مصر على لسان رسول الله (ص)، ومن ذلك خلص المفسرون إلى أن القبط هي مصر المذكورة في القرآن. ونحن ندعو هنا إلى فتح هذا الملف لإعادة النظر في الاستنتاجات التي بناها المفسرون على هذه الأحاديث وذلك بقصد مناقشة ما إذا كان هذا الكلام قد ورد أصلاً عن الرسول الأكرم (ص)، ثم ما إذا كان يقصد من كلامه إثبات أن القبط هي مصر القرآن أم كان له غرض آخر غير هذا الذي ذهب إليه المفسرون؟ وسوف ندرج النقاش في عدة نقاط:
1. هل فعلا روي هذا الخبر عن رسول الله (ص) أم هو من المرويات الموضوعة؟ السبب في هذا التساؤل هو أن المسلمين لم يفتحوا بلاد وادي النيل فحسب بعد وفاة الرسول (ص) بل فتحوا أيضا الشام والعراق وأسبانيا وفارس والمغرب وخراسان ..الخ. ولم يرد عنه (ص) توصية بسكان تلك البلدان كما أوصى بالأقباط خاصة- (فاستوصوا بأهلها خيراً...) ( إذا افتتحتم مصر فاستوصوا بالقبط خيراً...)- أليس هذا التخصيص للشعب القبطي بالخير يقابله بالضرورة استثناء للشعوب الأخرى من هذا الخير والترخيص للقادة
العسكريين والسياسيين لإنزال الشعوب الأخرى دون منزلة الخير التي اختص بها شعب الأقباط سلفاً، حسبما ينقل أنه جاء على لسان خاتم المرسلين؟
2. بافتراض أن الأقباط كانت لهم خصوصية عند رسول الله (ص) دون باقي الشعوب كما جاء في الأحاديث المذكورة أعلاه، أليس لنا أن نسأل عن الحكمة من هذه الخصوصية؟
والجواب هو كما جاء في الأحاديث المعنية (..فإن لهم ذمة ورحماً..)(.. فإن لهم ذمة ورحماً أو قال ذمة وصهراً) والرحم المذكور هنا هو كما جاء شرحه في أحد الأحاديث(..ما الرحم التي ذكر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لهم قال كانت هاجر أم إسماعيل). ألا يعني أخذنا بهذا التبرير لخصوصية الأقباط أن الرسول الأكرم (ص) جعل منطلقه ليس العدل والمبدأ ومصلحة الدين والأمة قدر ما هو علاقة النسب والعرق والأسرة والعشيرة كأي ملك عشائري أو قبلي!! فماذا عن الشعوب التي لا رحم لها مع رسول الله إذن؟ هل تنقطع وساطة هؤلاء مع السماء فيقعون بذلك خارج دائرة التميز والوصاية والخير التي اختُص بها شعب القبط مثلاً؟! ألا يتصادم هذا التبرير الغريب مع قيم ومبادئ السماء التي دعا إليها الرسول (ص) نفسه وأ سس لها من مساواة بين الناس جميعا؟ (يا أَيها النَّاس إِنَّا خَلَقنَاكُم من ذَكَرٍ و أُنثَى و جعلنَاكُم شُعوبا و قَبائِلَ لِتَعارفُوا إِن أَ ْ كرمكم عند اللَّه أَتقَاكُم إِن اللَّه عليم خَبِير)(الحجرات: 13)
3. لتعزيز ما نرمي إليه من الحاجة إلى النظر في مصداقية مجمل الأحاديث الواردة أعلاه والتي عول عليها البعض في إثبات مصرية وادي النيل، ندعو للتدبر بتجرد في الشق الثاني من أحاديث الفئة الأولى وهو هذا الشق تحديداً "..وروى أنّه صلى الله عليه وسلم قال لو عاش إبراهيم لأعتقت أخواله ولوضعت الجزية عن كل قبطي." هذا الشق واقعاً لا يستحق التحليل لتضاربه الصارخ مع أبسط القيم الفطرية، وهو يهدف إلى تعزيز الأحاديث التي تنسب إلى رسول الله (ص) إطلاق اسم "مصر" على أرض القبط، وذلك من خلال
سيناريو توصيته بالأقباط من منطلق الرحم والمصاهرة. فهذا الشق واقعاً لا يخلو من مبالغة تمجها الفطرة السليمة، بيد أنه تمكنه من التسلل إلى بعض كتب المؤرخين العرب يدلّ على أن هناك في الماضي من أراد ل"تمصير" القبط أن يتوغل في ثقافة الناس  لأهداف ستتضح من خلال هذا البحث.
4. وأخيراً لو سلمنا جدلاً بأن الأحاديث أعلاه صدرت فعلاً عن رسول الله (ص) فهذا لا يعني أن الرسول (ص) قد حسم لنا اسم بلاد وادي النيل لمجرد أنه (ص) أورد مفردة مصر كاسم لوادي النيل في بعض كلامه. فقد ورد أيضا أنه ذكر اسماً أخر لبلاد وادي النيل كما أسلفنا، وهو اسم القبط، وذلك في معرض مكاتباته مع المقوقس حيث نعته بعظيم القبط. ومفردة "القبط" في مكاتبات الرسول (ص) لا تعني كما هو شائع اليوم بأنه كان نعتاً لنصارى وادي النيل وحدهم. ودليل ذلك أن هاجر التي لم تكن مسيحية كانت تُعرف أيضاً ىبهاجر القبطية مما يدل على أن "القبط" و"الأقباط" هي مفردة تدل على جنسية ولم تكن قط نعتاً لديانة كما هو شأنها اليوم. لذا حقَ لنا أن نتساءل لماذا وجد من أجزم أن الرسول (ص) أطلق اسم مصر على بلاد وادي النيل وبنى مفاهيمه لآيات القرآن على هذا الأساس وتناسى أنه (ص) أطلق اسم القبط كذلك على نفس البلاد؟

ما نقوله بهذا الصدد هو أن هذه الأحاديث المنسوبة للرسول (ص) وصحابته تحمل في طياتها ما يسيء للقيم الإسلامية وبالتالي لتعاليم الرسول الأكرم (ص) وصحابته الذين تُنسب تلك الأحاديث إليهم. أضف إلى ذلك أن الرسول (ص) لو استخدم مصر اسماً لوادي النيل في معرض أحاديثه مع أصحابه في أي حديث ثبتت صحته، فإن ذلك لا يدلّ أبداً على أن الرسول (ص) كان يقصد إثبات أو نفي أو مناقشة تاريخ هذا الاسم وأصله وعراقته وامتداده إلى عصر فرعون أو إلى أي حقبة زمنية سحيقة أو حديثة. بل جلّ ما يعنيه هو أنه (ص) كان يتعاطى بشكل طبيعي وواقعي مع زمانه بما تعارفوا عليه من أسماء للبلدان. أما الرأي القائل بأن مجرد أن الرسول (ص) ذكر اسم مصر يعني الجزم بأنه هو الاسم العريق لبلاد وادي النيل، فإن هذا المعيار يعني أن اسم كل بلد أو مدينة أو قرية أو ضيعة ذكرها الرسول (ص) في معرض كلامه وحواراته مع قومه في زمانه هو بالضرورة الاسم الأوحد لتلك الأصقاع عبر الأزمان!! وهذه فرضية مرفوضة متكلفة ولا تستقيم مع الشواهد القائمة، وتنطوي على تكليف لا نعلم لماذا ألزم المفسرون وغير المفسرين أنفسهم به وأقاموا على قواعده صرحاً ثقافياً موهوماً؟! ولذلك فإننا في هذا البحث لم نجزم بأن الرسول (ص) أثبت لنا بأن اسم بلاد وادي النيل كان القبط أيام فرعون وذلك لمجرد ورود مفردة القبط في مكاتباته مع المقوقس. بل تركنا هذا الجزم والإثبات للبحث والتدقيق وتقصي الحقائق التي لا بد ستكشف لنا الحقيقة مادمنا نقصدها بتجرد وموضوعية وتحرر من العصبية والانحياز الفئوي أو الطائفي.
لذا نخلص بالقول إنه لم يرد عن الرسول (ص) ما يمكن أن يحتج ويستدل به لإثبات أن اسم مصر كان واقعاً اسم بلاد وادي النيل أيام فرعون، أي قبل 1900 سنة من عهد الرسول (ص). ويتبقى كما ثبت لنا أن القبط هو الاسم الأعرق لبلاد وادي النيل بالمقارنة مع اسم مصر المعروف اليوم كمسمى لهذا البلد.

لنا عودة مع
البحث عن فرعون في القبط
___________________________________
المراجع
الطبري ، ذخائر العقبى، ص 156
* الحاكم النيسابوري، المستدرك، ج 2، ص 553
* ابن حبان، الصحيح، ج 15 ، ص 68 ؛ ابن حنبل، المسند، ج 5، ص 174 ؛ الزبيدي، تاج العروس، ج 5، ص 203 / مسلم، الصحيح، ج 7، ص 190
* البيهقي، السنن الكبرى، ج 9، ص 206 ؛ المتقي الهندي، كنز العمال، ج 11 ، ص 368
* ابن جرير الطبري، تاريخ الطبري (تاريخ الأمم والملوك)، ج 1، ص 173*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*البحث عن فرعون في القبط

إن الثابت بنص القرآن هو أن فرعون كان بمصر وهو عين ما جاءت به الآيات السابق ذكرها. فهل نبحث عن فرعون بالقبط؟ كلا! إذ لا يوجد أي دليل لتواجد بني إسرائيل وفرعون بالقبط في أي مصدر قديم سوى ما جاء بالتوراة التي بين أيدينا. ولكن قوة تيار الثقافة المشاعة وعالميتها يصران على ذلك، لذا سوف نستسلم لقهر المشاع حتى حين ونتوجه إلى القبط بحثاً عن فرعون الذي نعلم بنص القرآن أنّه بأرض يقال لها مصر وليس بأرض يقال لها قبط، ولنرى كيف تكون النتيجة!؟ وسوف نبدأ البحث عن فرعون القبط وفق المعطيات والفرضيات التالية:
1- يفترض أن يكون أحد ملوك القبط؛
2- عاش في زمن موسى عليه السلام؛
3- لقبه أو اسمه فرعون.
فمتى عاش موسى (ع)؟ تشير الكثير من المصادر إلى أن عهد موسى عليه السلام كان في الفترة بين 1500 إلى 1200 ق.م * وهناك مصادر أخرى تحدد تاريخ خروج بني إسرائيل من مصر في حوالي 1250 ق.م * . ولذلك سنعتبر احتياطاً أن عهد موسى (ع) كان1200 ق.م، فنغطي بذلك جميع احتمالات المتخصصين في علوم - واقعاً خلال الفترة 1500 الأديان. وبالرجوع إلى تاريخ القبط في هذه الحقبة نجدها تتفق مع حكم الأسرة الثامنة عشرة والأسرة التاسعة عشرة الواقعتين ضمن حقبة المملكة الحديثة. ولحسن الحظ يمكننا اليوم قراءة أسماء وألقاب ملوك القبط بعد أن تم حصر وتفكيك أبجديات اللسان القبطي القديم. وتجد أدناه : أسماء ملوك الحقبة المعنية وهم كالتالي *
- الآسرة الثامنة عشرة : 1580 ق.م - 1314 ق.م، وتتكون من 14 ملكاُ هم : 1
- أحمس الأول 2- أمنحوتب الأول 3- تحوتمس الأول 4- تحوتمس الثانى 5- حتشبسوت 6
تحوتمس الثالث 7- أمنحوتب الثانى 8- تحوتمس الرابع 9- أمنحوتب الثالث 10 - أخناتون
-11 سمنخ كارع 12 - توت عنخ أمون 13 - آى 14 - حور ام محب
- الأسرة التاسعة عشرة : 1314 ق.م - 1200 ق.م، وتتكون من 11 ملكاً هم : 1
رمسيس الأول 2- سيتى الأول 3- رمسيس الثانى 4- مرنبتاح 5- آمون مس 6- مون بتاح
- سبتاح 7- سيتى الثانى 8- رمسيس سبتاح 9- ستخ نخت 10 - رمسيس العاشر 11
رمسيس الحادي عشر.

وللمزيد من التأكيد والشمولية فقد أورد جيمس هنري برستد * أسماء وألقاب كل ملك من ملوك الحقبة المعنية مع اختلاف طفيف في تواريخ الحكم والترتيب، كما هو مبين في جدول التالي:




_______________________
المراجع
* Exodus Date Testifies of Christ-by John P. Pratt
http://www.johnpratt.com/items/docs/.../exodus.html#2
*  Parthenon Graphics History Timeline Posters http://chaos1.hypermart.net/old/tot.html
*  موسوعة حكام مصر القديمة والمعاصرة:
http://www.rainbownet.com.eg/koll%20.../Default.htm#6 &
http://www.geocities.com/egyptianempires/kings.htm : الحضارة المصرية
*  جيمس هنري برستد، تاريخ مصر، ص 558*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*أمامنا إذن أسماء وألقاب 23 ملكاً من ملوك بلاد القبط على مدى فترة زمنية واسعة لنضمن تغطية الحقبة التي عاش فيها نبي الله موسى (ع). فهل ترى في القوائم اسم أو لقب "فرعون"؟ بل هل تستطيع أن تحور أحد الأسماء لتشكل منه لفظة "فرعون"؟ رغم أنك لست مضطراً إلى هذا العناء لأن لفظة فرعون نفسها قديمة والأسماء التي أمامك قديمة. وهنا تجدر الإشارة إلى أن اليهود في كتاباتهم يركزون على الملك رمسيس الثاني بدعوى أنه فرعون موسى. فهل ترى في اسم رمسيس أو لقبه " أوسر – ماعت – رع- ستب – ان – رع" أي تشابه مع اسم أو لقب "فرعون"؟ علماً بأن لفظ رمسيس ذاته ليس دقيقاً فهو يلفظ عند الأقباط واقعاً رعميس أو رعمسو ويعني "وليد الإله رع". فضلاً عن ذلك، فإن معنى هذا الاسم يحمل معاني الخضوع والتعبد في عقيدة ومفاهيم الأقباط ومثله مثل قول اليهود والمسيح "إننا أبناء الرب"، فهل يعقل أن يحتفظ بهذا اللقب التعبدي وهو القائل (... يا أَيها اْلملَأُ ما علمت لَكم من إِلَه غَيرِي فَأَوقد لِي يا هامان علَى الطِّينِ فَاجعل لِّي صرحا لَّعلِّي أَطَّلع إِلَى إِلَه موسى و إِنِّي  لَأَظُنُّه من اْلكَاذبِين) (القصص: 38 ). وهناك أيضاً من يقول إن ابن رمسيس الثاني مرنبتاح هو فرعون موسى حيث وجد أثر كُتب فيه "لقد خربت إسرائيل وقطعت بذرتها" فقفز اليهود سريعاً إلى نتائج يتشبثون بها بعد أن كادت تحاصرهم وطأة الحقيقة وقلة الحيلة، ولكن كما قال مختار السويفي " ... وقام بعض المؤرخين بتفسير تلك العبارة بالقول بأن الملك "منفتاح" هو "فرعون موسى" الذي طرد بني إسرائيل من مصر في واقعة الخروج والتي ذكرتها التوراة القديمة وكتب العهد القديم.. غير أن هذا القول لا يسنده أي سند من التاريخ المصرية القديم، ومازال فرعون موسى غير معروف حتى الآن على وجه التحديد" *
 وفي هذا الصدد يقول فراس السواح متسائلا" ..أما عن زمن الخروج، فهناك اتفاق على وضعه قرابة عام 1260 ق.م. إبان حكم الفرعون رمسيس الثاني.. إلا أنه رغم الجهود الكبيرة التي بذلها المؤرخون حتى الآن، فقد فشلوا في إيجاد أساس تاريخي لقصة الخروج من مصر، وبقيت النصوص المصرية صامتة صمتاً مطبقاً عن هذا الحدث المركزي في كتاب التوراة.. فمن غير المعقول أن يغادر مصر ستمائة ألف مسخر من أشباه العبيد، وينسحبون من الدلتا في قتال تراجعي نحو برزخ السويس حيث يهزمون الفرعون ويتسببون في مقتله، دون أن تأتي سجلات ذلك العصر، الذي يعتبر من أكثر فترات التاريخ المصري توثيقاً، على ذكرهم." *
أما زاهي حواس – عالم الآثار المعاصر والأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للآثار المصرية- فيؤكد في الكثير من محاضراته أن فرعون موسى لم يتسن تحديده من بين ملوك المصريين حتى الآن، وأنه لا يستطيع الجزم بأي الملوك قد يكون فرعون موسى 114 . وفي إجابته على السؤال -هل كان رمسيس الثاني هو فرعون موسى كما نُقل عن الفرنسيين بعد تحليل مومياء رمسيس؟ - قال الحواس " ..أبداً.. فرعون موسى مات غريقاً، وهم لم يجدوا أي دليل على ذلك في المومياء، كذلك تحليل معظم المومياء الملكية لم يثبت أن أياً منها لفرعون موسى، إذن لا يوجد دليل أثري قاطع إلى الآن.."* وإجابة الحواس وغيره من العلماء العرب التي تجزم بالنفي تمثل رداً على طرح موريس بوكاي- الطبيب الفرنسي- الذي أثبت، كما جاء في كتابه "القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل والعلم"، أن مرنبتاح ابن رمسيس - الثاني هو فرعون موسى وأدلة إثباته هي: 1- آثار ملح ماء البحر على بدن مرنبتاح. 2 كسوراً في العظام دون أثر لتمزق الجلد واللحم مما يدل أن تكّسر العظام أظهرت أشعة  X  ان بسبب ضغط الماء. فأسلم بوكاي لأن بدن فرعون بقي محفوظاً كما جاء في قرآن المسلمين إذ قال تعالى (فَاْليوم نُنَجيك بِبدنك لِتَكُون لِمن خَلفَك آيةً و إِن كَثيرا من النَّاسِ عن آياتنَا لَغَافلُون)(يونس: 92 ). فأخذ بعض من المسلمين المبهورين بإسلام الطبيب الفرنسي الذي أكد لهم إعجاز القرآن وحدد لهم فرعون بقليل من الملح بعد طول انتظار، أخذوا يهتزون فرحاً لما يبدو كأنه نصر للإسلام. فأسبغوا على بوكاي آيات المديح والتبجيل لا لشيء إلا أنه قال بما قاله القرآن الكريم. وأخذت القصص الدرامية تتكاثر على المواقع الإسلامية والمنتديات الشبابية الفكرية، رغم ما تحوي في جوهرها من تناقضات ومبهمات واستفهامات اعتبرها المتعاطفون أدلة على سلامة استنتاجات بوكاي. وإليك مقتبساً من أكثر المقالات تداولاً بين المهتمين بشؤون فرعون لتتعرف على سيكولوجية القراء المتعطشين للحقيقة وكيف يمكن ترسيخ ثقافة وحسم عظائم الأمور بسرعة مذهلة وبشكل عاطفي لا عقلاني ولا موضوعي " ... كان المعالجون مهتمين في ترميم المومياء، بينما كان اهتمام رئيسهم (موريس
بوكاي) عنهم مختلفاً للغاية، كان يحاول أن يكتشف كيف مات هذا الملك الفرعوني، وفي ساعة متأخرة من الليل.. ظهرت نتائج تحليلاته النهائية.. لقد كان بقايا الملح العالق في جسده أكبر دليل على أنه مات غريقاً..! وأن جثته استخرجت من البحر بعد غرقه فوراً، ثم أنهم أسرعوا بتحنيط جثته لينجو بدنه ! ولكن ثمة أمر غريب ما زال يحيره وهو كيف بقت هذه الجثة دون باقي الجثث الفرعونية المحنطة أكثر سلامة من غيرها رغم أنها استخرجت من البحر! كان ( موريس بوكاي ) يعد تقريراً نهائياً عما كان يعتقده اكتشافاً جديداً في انتشال جثة فرعون من البحر وتحنيطها بعد غرقه مباشرة، حتى همس أحدهم في أذنه قائلاً لا تتعجل فإن المسلمين يتحدثون عن غرق هذه المومياء.. ولكنه استنكر بشدة هذا الخبر، واستغربه، فمثل هذا الاكتشاف لا يمكن معرفته إلا بتطور العلم الحديث وعبر أجهزة حاسوبية حديثة بالغة الدقة، فقال له أحدهم إن قرآنهم الذي يؤمنون به يروى قصة عن غرقه وعن سلامة جثته بعد الغرق..فازداد ذهولاً وأخذ يتساءل: .." * هناك العديد
من الأسئلة الناقدة لهذا الطرح الدرامي ولكن مادام الملح هو الدليل الأكبر على غرق هذا الملك فنسأل المعتقدين باستنتاجات بوكاي عن هذا الملح. فكم كانت نسبة تركيز هذا الملح على
بدن مرنبتاح الذي أنجاه الله ببدنه؟ وفي المقابل كم كان معدل تركيز الملح على باقي مئات
المومياءات المحفوظة إلى اليوم والتي لم ينجها الله بأبدانها كما يبدو؟ وذلك لكي نقارن هل
فعلاً تميزت مومياء مرنبتاح بزيادة الملح عن غيرها من المومياءات؟! فهل يملك المسوقون
لنظرية بوكاي رقماً ذ ا مصداقية حقيقية؟ ثم هل يعني فعلاً وجود ملح على بدن مومياء أنها جثة غرقت في البحر؟

لنا عودة

____________________________
المراجع
مختار السويفي، أم الحضارات، ج 1، ص 143
*  فراس السواح، الحدث التوراتي والشرق الأدنى القديم، ص 198
*  زاهي حواس "أسرار الفراعنة"، محاضرة، مركز الشيخ إبراهيم الخليفة الثقافي، المحرق: مملكة البحرين، ابريل 2005
*  زاهي حواس "رمسيس الثاني هل هو فرعون موسى؟" مقابلة، جريدة الأيام، مملكة البحرين، العدد 5916 ، تاريخ 22 مايو 2005
* من صور الإعجاز العلمي في القرآن الكريم http://www.islamiyyat.com/eigaz.htm*

----------


## هانى ابوالنيل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يا الله يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه انا مش عارف اقول ولا ارد باى وصف والله مع انىكنت محضر رد كبير لاكن قدام عظمة علمك دى انتهى بسم الله ماشاء الله انا خايف افتن بيك بجد وخصوصا انا لسة جديد فى (الكار) ههههههههههههه بهزر بجد يانا شايف انكم كلك على علم وياريت يا جماعةىتقبلونى وسطكم وتعلمونى من علمكم الحاجة الوحيدة الا بالبلدى كدة تتشحت بدون كسوف ولا احراج هيا العلم وانا وقعت وسطكم وكلكم وسط بير علم وعل فكرة مش ده الرد خالص الا انا كنت محضره بس مش عارفجه كلام عشوائ ولكم ان تتخيلو انا قريت الموضوع مرة واحدة يعنى عدو مجات النسكافيه والشاى فحدث ولا حرج استمروا بالله عليكم فيه ناس كتير زيى كدة منعرفش عن اصلنا حاجة انا هنا ياترى هتقبلونى وتعلمونى

----------


## ابن طيبة

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> يا الله يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا  اااااااااااااااااااااااااااااه انا مش عارف اقول ولا ارد باى وصف والله مع انىكنت محضر رد كبير لاكن قدام عظمة علمك دى انتهى بسم الله ماشاء الله انا خايف افتن بيك بجد وخصوصا انا لسة جديد فى (الكار) ههههههههههههه بهزر بجد يانا شايف انكم كلك على علم وياريت يا جماعةىتقبلونى وسطكم وتعلمونى من علمكم الحاجة الوحيدة الا بالبلدى كدة تتشحت بدون كسوف ولا احراج هيا العلم وانا وقعت وسطكم وكلكم وسط بير علم وعل فكرة مش ده الرد خالص الا انا كنت محضره بس مش عارفجه كلام عشوائ ولكم ان تتخيلو انا قريت الموضوع مرة واحدة يعنى عدو مجات النسكافيه والشاى فحدث ولا حرج استمروا بالله عليكم فيه ناس كتير زيى كدة منعرفش عن اصلنا حاجة انا هنا ياترى هتقبلونى وتعلمونى


*اهلا بك اخي الكريم هاني ابو النيل
سعيد جدا بكلماتك الطيبة الجميلة و نرجو من الله ان نكون عند حسن ظنك بنا
نرحب بك بداية معنا و ننتظر مشاركاتك معنا حتي نستفيد منكم و ننتظر اي استفسارات لك او تساؤلات نسال الله ان ننتفع بما نتعلم في الدنيا و الاخرة
دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*فهل يوجد الملح في البحر فقط؟ وهل كل جثة غرقت في البحر تعني جزماً أنه "فرعون" موسى؟ وبالنسبة للعظام المكسرة من غير أثر جراح على الجلد والذي استدل به المعتقدون على أثر ضغط الماء على العظام بعد الغرق، فنسأل أولاً هل هناك فعلا عظام مكسرة في جثة مرنبتاح؟ أم هو زعم فحسب؟! ثم لو صح ذلك، فهل ضغط الماء فعلا يكسر عظام الجثث فيزيائياً؟ فالجثث تطفو بعد غرق أصحابها إلى أن يخرج معظم الهواء من تجاويف الجثة لتطمس في الماء بعد أن يحل الماء محل الهواء فيتعادل بذلك الضغط الداخلي للجثة مع الضغط الخارجي لتنتج محصلة قوى تكاد تساوي صفراً، فكيف يمكن لقوة صفر أن تكسر العظام؟ كما أن الجثة لا تطفو ثانية إلا إذا كثرت بها الغازات نتيجة التحلل والتفسخ، فعند ذلك يراها الناس طافية على السطح بعد انتفاخها لينتشلوها ويحنطوها، فهل ورد أن بدن مرنبتاح كان متفسخاً وهو الذي نجاه الله ببدنه؟ في الواقع هناك عشرات من الأسئلة بحاجة إلى أجوبة، بيد أنك لن تجد لها جواباً شافياً، فهذا السيناريو الدرامي كما جاء في النموذج المقتبس أعلاه، قد انطلى للأسف ولا يزال ينطلي على الكثيرين بحسن نية، فصياغته الدرامية تذكرنا بقصص إسلام الأولين كما تصوره بعض المسلسلات التليفزيونية، فيطربنا تكرار الحدث الذي أصبح يتحقق هذه الأيام ببعدين ظاهر وباطن. فأما الظاهر فهو أن إسلام فرنسي يدل بشكل غير مباشر على أن القرآن الكريم حق، وأن الإسلام حق، والدليل هو إسلام من اخترنا أن نبجل ونعظم لهذا الغرض. وهذا بحد ذاته مصيبة عقائدية إذ جعلنا إثبات مصداقية كتاب الله ليس منه وفيه وعليه بل رهناً بإسلام الناس أو شهادتهم، ويفضل أن يكون هؤلاء الناس غربيين، و كأن هناك منة على الله ورسوله إذا أسلم هذا أو ذاك (يمنُّون علَيك أَن أَسلَموا قُل لَّا تَمنُّوا علَي إِسلَامكُم بلِ اللَّه يمن علَيكُم أَن هداكُم لِلإِيمانِ إِن كُنُتم صادقين)(الحجرات: 17 ). أما الباطن، وهو مقصد رجال صيانة التحريف المعاصرين، فهو قبول ما جاء في التوراة من أخبار محرفة متناقضة مع العقل والمنطق بل والقرآن دون نقاش ودون وعي منا وذلك بغية مواصلة مسيرة الإضلال الأممي للمحافظة على المكتسبات وإضافة المزيد إليها.
خلاصة القول أنه لا يوجد ما يستدل به ميدانياً على أن فرعون نفسه ناهيك عن اسم فرعون أو لقب فرعون كان له وجود أصلاً في بلاد القبط أيام موسى علية السلام؟! ولو دققت النظر في كل أسماء ملوك القبط منذ نشأة النظام الملكي حوالي سنة 3020 ق.م حين وحد الملك مينا الوجهين إلى سنة 332 ق.م حين انتهى عصر حكم الأقباط باحتلال الإسكندر المقدوني بلاد القبط، فلن تجد لهذا الاسم أدنى إشارة في تراث القبط.

وأخيراً فقد يتبادر إلى ذهن القارئ أن مفردة "فرعون" ربما كانت تعني في ثقافة القبط:
الملك أو الزعيم أو العظيم أو ما شابه من ألقاب. فلعل ذلك يفسر المسّلمات الشائعة في هذا
الصدد. ولا بأس أن نعود مرة أخرى إلى التراث القبطي القديم ونبحث عن الألقاب التي كانوا
ينُادون بها ملوكهم إذ لم تعد تلك المعلومات حكراً على أحد بل غدت متوفرة لكل من يرومها.
وسنجد بعد البحث أن هناك 5 ألقاباً هي : *

لنا عودة

__________________________________
المراجع
* راجع موضوع فاليوم ننجيك ببدنك للاستاذ سيد ابراهيم لتقرأ الرد علي المدعين بان رمسيس او مرنبتاح هما فرعونا موسي 
*  الحضارة المصرية- اسم الملك وألقابه:
http://www.geocities.com/egyptianempires/logos.htm & Egyptology- Pharaoh's Royal Nameshttp://
www.egyptologyonline.com/royal_names.htm & Royal Titles for Kings of Egypt-By Marie
Parsons-http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/titles.htm.
نقل برستد ترجمة per-aa -  إلى بر-عو في كتابه تاريخ مصر بينما الترجمة السليمة هي بر-عا كما جاء في  مصادر أخرى منها هذا الموقع: الحضارة المصرية- اسم الملك وألقابه:
http://www.geocities.com/egyptianempires/logos.htm*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*حورس / نبتي/  صا- رع/  حر- نوب  / نسو- بيتي
ولا يضم تراث القبط الملكي غير هذه الألقاب المهيمنة فهل ترى "فرعون" من بينها؟ طبعاً ابتلي المختصون في علوم حضارة القبط بلقب "فرعون" الشهير الذي يقول الناس إنه في بلاد القبط. ومع ذلك فإنهم - أي المختصون - لا يجدون له أثراً لا على الأرض ولا في بطنها ولا في البرديات ولا في الكتابات الحائطية للمعابد والمدافن! فأخذ المختصون يوضحون أنه لا فرعون في بلاد القبط، وأن شعب القبط لم يناد أحداً من ملوكه قط بهذا اللقب، بل إن هذا اللقب، أي "فرعون"، لا ينتمي إلى التركيبات الصوتية لمقاطع الكلمات القبطية أصلاً؛ أي أنه أجنبي على كلام الأقباط ومنطوق عبارتهم الصوتية، وما هذا اللقب إلا لفظة مستوردة ومحشورة في ثقافة وادي النيل، ولكن ما من مجيب! وحاول المختصون العثور هنا أو هناك على كلمة قبطية بروتوكولية قريبة من لفظة "فرعون" لعل وعسى يتسنى لهم تفسير مصدر هذه الكلمة اللغز التي لا يجدون لها أثراً في تراث القبط. فتوصلوا بعد جهد جهيد إلى مخرج شرعي يتيم تشبثت به معظم المؤسسات التراثية، وهذا المخرج من اجتهاد جيمس هنري حيث يقول" ..وهكذا وبمرور الزمن أخذ القوم يلقبون الحكومة أولا "بالبيت الكبير" ثم أطلقوا ذلك على الملك. وهذا اللقب تلفظ بالقبطية "بر- عو" او بر-عا  وحرفه بعد ذلك الإسرائيليون إلى "فرعون" وبقي مستعملاً كذلك حتى عهدنا هذا. وما أكثر العبارات والمجازات التي كان يستعملها موظفو القصر الفرعوني * في الإشارة إلى مليكهم
المقدس" * . وبدأ كّتاب كثيرون يتناقلون هذا الرأي منهم ماريا. بارسونس Marie Parsons  ولكن مع اختلاف مهم حيث تقول " .. ويجب التنويه بأن اللقب الشهير "فرعون" والذي يطلق على ملوك القبط ليس كلمة قبطية. بمعنى إن القبطيين لم ينادوا ملوكهم بفرعون حتى عهد متقدم من تاريخ القبط حيث كانوا يشيرون إلى الملك "بالبيت الكبير" وتلفظ "بي- رع  أو بي- رعا او بي - رو per-aa فحورها غير القبطيين من العبرانيين إلى فرعون " * . هنا نجد أن لفظ  " البيت الكبير عند بارسون هو "بي-رع" وليس "بر- عو" كما لفظه هنري، وذلك أقرب إلى قول زاهي حواس الذي ذكر لفظة "بر- عا"  للدلالة على البيت الكبير. فأين فرعون من بر-عا التي يحتمل العلماء أنها ربما حرفت إلى فرعون لاحقاً. مع ذلك لو وجد القارئ الكريم أن الطرح أعلاه مقبول، أي أن بي- ري أو بر- عو أو بي- رعا هي مصدر اسم فرعون رغم إنه تخمين بحت من العلماء الذين حاولوا التوفيق بين الشائع المبهم والواقع الميداني المحسوس، فنود أن نلفت الانتباه إلى الحقيقة التالية التي نتميز بها نحن أتباع محمد بن عبد الله (ص) لكوننا نهتدي بوحي القرآن، وهي أن مجاز "البيت الكبير" يقابله في تعبيرنا المعاصر الديوان الملكي أو الأميري أو السلطاني أو مكتب الرئاسة أو ما شابه. وما يعنيه ذلك هو أن فرعون تعبير مجازي عن الديوان الملكي الذي من يقصده فهو يقصد صاحبه في الواقع - أي الملك - وإن لم يلفظ اسمه تمجيداً لعلو مكانته وشموخ شخصه وقدسية ساحته. فهل تعتقد أن الله سبحانه وتعالى عندما أمر رسوله موسى عليه السلام بقوله (ا ْ ذهب إلى فرعون انه طَغَى)(طه/ 24 ). كان يعني بذلك اذهب يا موسى إلى الديوان الملكي أنه طغى؟ أم هل المغزى من خطاب الله إلى موسى (ع) بشأن فرعون في كل الآيات السالفة الذكر هو الرجوع إلى شخص هذا الطاغوت وذاته؟ وهل يعقل أنه تعالى انحاز عن ذكر اسم فرعون إلى ذكر ديوانه حفظاً لشموخ هذا الطاغية الذي شاء أن ينسفه على يد رسوله موسى (ع)؟ هل ينادي الله تعالى رسوله باسمه المجرد "موسى" وينادي الطاغوت بتعبير مجازي يوحي بالتعظيم؟ إذن، فإن هذا الطرح مرفوض على ضوء هدى القرآن ولا يستقيم عقلاً ولا منطقاً ناهيك عن أن اللفظ يختلف عن فرعون أصلاً، وما جاء العلماء بهذا المخرج اليتيم إلا خضوعاً لمسّلمة مشاعة لم يجدوا لها أصلاً على الميدان ورغبةً في التخلص من الضغط المتزايد عليهم من الناس المطالبين بضرورة تعيين فرعون موسى من بين ملوك الأقباط. فإذ لم يجد العلماء
لفرعون موسى أثراً في بلاد الأقباط فإنهم عمدوا إلى هذا المخرج المبتور. وللمزيد من البراهين على عدم وجود فرعون ولا فراعنة بالقبط، دعنا نتفحص معاً ترجمات المتون الهيروغليفية بأنفسنا والتي تمكن علماء الألسن القديمة من فك شفرتها في القرون القليلة الماضية. فهل نجد فيها ما يدلّ على فرعون لفظاً؟ فهذا الأستاذ حسن صابر في كتابه متون مصر قام بترجمة متون الأهرام، وهي مجموعة النصوص التي وجدت مكتوبة باللغة القبطية القديمة وبالخط الهيروغليفي في غرفة الدفن والغرف المجاورة في تسعة من أهرامات المملكة القديمة في الفترة 2375 - 2181 ق.م إلى جانب أحد أهرامات العصر الوسيط الأول في الفترة 2181 - 2055 ق. م. فلو قرأت كلَّ المتون الواردة في الكتاب  والبالغة 759 متناً، لن تجد أي ذكرٍ لفرعون ولا فراعنة. بل تجد الملك، حور، بيبى أو تيتي  وغيرها من نعوت وأسماء الملك المتوفى. فهل يكفي هذا لإثبات أنه لم يكن هناك فرعون ولا فراعنة في القبط؟ ولمزيد من التحقيق يمكن الاطلاع على اللفظ القبطي نفسه. بمعنى أن نستمع أو نقرأ اللغة القبطية القديمة لفظاً ومن ثم نتفحص ما إذا كانت هناك لفظة فرعون في اللغة القبطية القديمة أم لا. وتجد في الجدول التالي نموذجاً لترجمة مقتبسات من اللوحتين 347 و 364 من متون نصوص الأهرامات بالعربية، ويرد فيها ذكر ملك القبط بمسمى تيتي وآخر باسم حور * . وتجد في المقابل اللفظ القبطي * للمقتبس مكتوباً بالإنجليزية وتركناه دون تعريب لأمانة النقل اللغوي. 

لنا عودة__________________________________________
المراجع
* لاحظ أن هنري يصحح خطأ شائعا تسبب به اليهود حسب قوله وفي نفس الوقت هو يستخدم نفس المفردة التي يخطئها وهو من باب الانسياق وراء الشائع بعد أن تحول لثقافة وما أكثر ما تقرأ هذا النوع من التناقض في كتابات المتكلمين بهذا الشأن.
*  جيمس هنري برستد، تاريخ مصر، ص 84
*  Royal Titles for Kings of Egypt-ByM. Parsons- http://www.touregypt.net/featurestories/titles.htm
*  زاهي حواس "رمسيس الثاني هل هو فرعون موسى؟" مقابلة، جريدة الأيام، مملكة البحرين، العدد 5916 ، تاريخ 22 مايو 2005 ؛ وانظر
Egyptology online http://www.egyptologyonline.com/pharaohs.htm.
* حسن صابر، متون الأهرام المصرية القديمة، ص 187 ، ص 196
* Pyramid Texts- http://www.pyramidtexts.com/utterance347.htm & Pyramid Textshttp://
www.pyramidtexts.com/utterance364.htm*

----------


## حسام عمر

الموضوع رائع كالعاده في كل مواضيعك . سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك

----------


## منتهى الروح

استاذي القدير ابن طيبه عسى المانع خير ...فقد انتظرنا هذه المره طويلا ..ونحنا في شوق في اكمال حلقات روائعك 

اتمنى ان تكون بصحه وسلامه

----------


## ابن طيبة

> الموضوع رائع كالعاده في كل مواضيعك . سلمت يداك وبارك الله فيك


*شكرا يا حسام علي مرورك الكريم*
*دمت بكل خير*

----------


## ابن طيبة

> استاذي القدير ابن طيبه عسى المانع خير ...فقد انتظرنا هذه المره طويلا ..ونحنا في شوق في اكمال حلقات روائعك 
> 
> اتمنى ان تكون بصحه وسلامه


*اهلا منتهي الروح* 
*نحمد الله علي كل حال*
*طبعا اعتذر عن هذا التاخير الغير مقصود و لظروف خارجة عن ارادتي*
*و ان شاء الله نستكمل السلسة في القريب العاجل*
*دمت بكل خير*

----------


## شكري عبد الرؤوف

حفظت كل صفحات هذا الموضوع ولك الشكر يا ابن طيبة على مجهودك ولجميع من شارك ولم أقرأ كل شيء وسأقرأ إن شاء الله ولي مداخلة بحول الله تعالى بعد ذلك لأن هذا الموضوع يشغلني منذ زمن .. وأرجو أن تكمل أيها الباحث الجميل ..
وفقكم الله ..

----------


## شكري عبد الرؤوف

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
أشكر لك مرة أخرى على مجهود النقل الذي قمت به يا ابن طيبة وعلى دلالتك لي على هذا الكتاب نداء السراة ومن قبله قرأت كتب الصليبي وإبراهيم الداود وبقي أن أقرأ هذا الكتاب وكتابا آخر أرجو أن أحصل عليه وهو كتاب فاضل الربيعي يبحث في الموضوع ذاته ..
واغفروا لي تأخري في دخول الموضوع ورفعي له إلى الواجهة فهو موضوع مهم ... كيف لا وهو إن صدق حقًّا سيصحح تاريخُا طويلا بأكمله قام على زور وبهتان .. وأهم من ذلك يشرح لنا بالتفصيل الجغرافي والتاريخي الواقعي كتاب الله تعالى في تلك الآيات التي تذكر قصة إبراهيم ويوسف وموسى عليهم السلام ..
وأتمنى أن أسهم في هذا الشأن ببعض الأفكار التي تكوّنت لديّ .. وأرجو ألا تفقد حماسك الذي توقف منذ أكثر من ستة أشهر كما يبدو ..
دمت والجميع بخير .

----------


## ابن طيبة

*اهلا باخي شكري المقيم باطهر بقعة علي وجه الظهيرة*
*نرحب بك دائما معنا علي ارض مصر العريقة*
*لم تفتر عزيمتي اخي و لكني احاول ان اتي ببعض الادلة و البراهين التي قد تؤيد النظرية التي جاء بها كتاب نداء السراة*
*انتظر مداخلاتك التالية و رؤيتك للموضوع*
*تقبل تقديري و احترامي الدائمين*
**

----------


## شكري عبد الرؤوف

أخي ابن طيبة
عساك بخير
منذ سنتين تقريبًا قررت أن أجمع قصص الأنبياء لأكتبها بطريقة معاصرة فأخذت أقلب في الكتب وأبحر في الشبكة المعلوماتية وبدأت المفاجآت تلو المفاجأت تظهر ، وتهزّني الصدمات ولكنها صدمات أشبه بانفجارات تفتح لي طرقًا وأبواب معرفة وتجيب على تساؤلات كانت تدور في ذهني وأنا أقرأ القرآن مثل : ( كذلك وأورثناها بني إسرائيل ) فأتساءل : متى ورث بنو إسرائيل أرض مصر ؟ وهل مملكة داود وسليمان عليهما السلام قد حازت أرض مصر فاعتبر ذلك ميراثا ورثه بنو إسرائيل ؟ ..وقوله تعالى : (كم تركوا من جنات وعيون) وأتساءل هل كان أهل مصر ليتحسّروا على عيون وعندهم نهر النيل .. وغير هذه التساؤلات .. 
وما زلت أقرأ وأنتقي ما أقتنع به وأنفي ما سوى ذلك من خلال ما أؤمن به من كتاب وسنة أو منطق .. محاولا إقصاء العاطفة والمعلومات المسلّمة السابقة .. وخطرت في بالي خواطر بشأن سكنى إبراهيم عليه السلام .. لم لا تكون مكة هي سكناه ؟ وذلك قبل أن أقرأ شيئا عن ذلك .. والذي جعلني أفكر بذلك أمور منها دعاء إبراهيم عليه السلام مرتين منهما قوله : ( رب اجعل هذا البلد آمنا واجنبي وبنيّ أن نعبد الأصنام ) ثم قال : ( ربّ إني أسكنت من ذريتي بواد غير ذي زرع .. عند بيتك المحرم ) ..
فقلت : دعا للبلد بعامة .. ثم ذكر جزءًا من البلد وهو الوادي غير ذي الزرع .. والبلد أي مكة ليست فقط الوادي غير ذي الزرع .. وهذا العبارة تؤكد وجود أودية حول هذا الوادي به زرع بل به جداول وعيون .. كما هو الواقع في زماننا هذا فكيف بذلك الزمان ؟!
وهناك واد قريب من عرفة يسمى الوادي الأخضر معروف وكان يقصده أهل مكة للتنزه حتى عهد قريب .. وبعض الناس لا يزالون يفعلون ذلك .. ويخطر في بالي كثيرا أنه من الأودية التي سكنها الخليل عليه السلام .. وهناك أودية كنا نتنزه فيها منها وادي الزيمة فيها جدول عذب نمير ووادي الريان كذلك .. وغيره وطبعا فيها خضرة يانعة جميلة .. وهي على نحو ثلاثين كيلا أو أربعين من وسط البلد .
وأقرب منها واد يسمى وادي جليل .. ذكره بلال بعد هجرته إلى المدينة فقال والحمى تثقل عليه وطأتها :
ألا ليت شعري هل أبيتن ليلة=بفجٍّ وحولي إذخر وجليل
وهل أردن يومًا مياه مجنة=وهل يبدون لي شامة وطفيل
ولا أدري لماذا يخطر في بالي كثيرًا الجمع بين جليل والخليل ..
وإذخر(ريع أذاخر) ووادي جليل بينهما حي الخنساء الذي أعيش فيه حاليًا وهو يبعد عن المسجد الحرام خمسة كيل مترات فقط وهما حاليًّا من الأحياء السكنية المكتظة بالسكان .. طبعا إذخر وجليل أصلا في اللغة نوعان من الشجر ..
إذًا من المحتمل جدًّا أن الخليل عليه السلام سكن في أودية مكة وأسكن إسماعيل عليه السلام وأمه في الوادي غير ذي الزرع لحكمة أرادها سبحانه... وبالتالي فإسحاق كان هنا ويعقوب وأبناؤه عليهم السلام .
وحينما أفكر في ذلك يقشعر جسمي رهبة .. إذ يخطر في بالي أن قصص الأنبياء كانت تدور بالقرب من هاهنا .. وليست قصة نبيّنا محمّد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقط .. ولكنّ التزوير الكارثيّ قدْ أحرق هذه الذكريات المقدّسة .. وآن الأوان أن نحاول نفض الرماد عنها لتظهر الحقائق وتذوب الأكاذيب ..
ولا أزال أقرأ في كتاب نداء السراة .. وقد أعجبني منهج الكاتب كثيرًا ..
وإلى لقاء	
دمت في حفظ الله تعالى ...

----------


## اسامةعبدالعال

للاسف لا استطيع التكهن بشكل رسول اللة موسي لاعتقادي مثل الغالبية العظمى من المسلمين لان الرسل عامة هي نوع اخر من البشر ليس كمثلنا ولذلك حين اتخيلة فهو جسد يرتدي ملابس فضفاضة ووجة عبارة عن نور مشع(هذا رائى )

----------

